# 2011-2012 college football thread v. SEC circle jerk



## Kenickie

Thank the football gods we made it through that other thread. Now we start again.


rap music related viewing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G49Tdw4KDw


----------



## axl blaze

trollfase.jpg


----------



## spaceyourbass

Rap related to football, you say?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ0m3pgj8CA

To continue the other thread, moving Auburn to the East wouldn't have to break up the Iron Bowl. They could just make each other their cross-division rival. South Carolina's is Arkansas, UGA's is Auburn and vice versa, etc. My guess is that A&M and Mizzou will be cross-division rivalries next year.


----------



## Pegasus

^But I'm pretty sure that they rotate the opposite conference schedule.  For example, Alabama doesn't play Florida every year.


----------



## axl blaze

hmm that's strange. I guess that's one other thing the Big Ten did good with their re-alignment. Michigan isn't in the same division as tOSU, but you bet your ass that tOSU will play Michigan at the end of every season


----------



## China Rider

and minnesota(legends) will play wisconsin(leaders) every year 



gimme dat ax


*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

awkward college specific rap songs?

this one is pretty terrible, especially since it's named after a website

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6Dwz8P29IY


----------



## ChickenScratch

as much i hate the bullfawgs, i really did love larry munson.

RIP old man.  they don't make em like you anymore.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...bulldogs-broadcaster-gone-but-never-forgotten


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pegasus said:


> ^But I'm pretty sure that they rotate the opposite conference schedule.  For example, Alabama doesn't play Florida every year.


 
Alabama plays Tennessee every year for their cross-division rival. Florida and LSU play every year. As for the other two teams they play from the other division, yes those rotate. The addition of A&M and Mizzou could change a lot of things.


----------



## ChickenScratch

spaceyourbass said:


> Alabama plays Tennessee every year for their cross-division rival. Florida and LSU play every year. As for the other two teams they play from the other division, yes those rotate. The addition of A&M and Mizzou could change a lot of things.



it better not fuck with the bammer/ut game.  i don't think it possibly could.


----------



## Kenickie

Urbz is in "talks" with Ohio State to be the next head honcho

i hope it kills ya


----------



## D's

Alabama motherfucking roll tide plays Auburn this weekend!! O_O this is the biggest game of the year here n Alabama.. We already know whos going to win lul ALABAMA!!!

o wow I see orgen(sp) got beat by some team, and Iowa or someone beat Oklahoma(sp), so that means... If alabama beats Auburn then they might have a rematch with LSU @ the BCS bowl game.


ok so probly mixd up some teams there lol.. i work saturdays..  i just get told by other coworkers.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> Urbz is in "talks" with Ohio State to be the next head honcho
> 
> i hope it kills ya



I'm sick of hearing Urban Meyer, with his irreconcilable boner that is no doubt pre-cumming scarlet & grey, cock-teasing left and right

do it or don't! I will be happy to have Urbz come back home to his "dream job," here... but...

he will probably die, no doubt. if he got the butterflies coaching in the SEC and thought that the Swamp held a shit-load of people, just wait until his first day when he down in the trenches in front of even more fans. like all Big Ten powerhouses, we furnish over 100, 000 fans here. if he thought Florida was stressful, just wait boyeeeee


----------



## spaceyourbass

ChickenScratch said:


> it better not fuck with the bammer/ut game.  i don't think it possibly could.


 
I agree. Most cross-division rivalries should be considered untouchable. The only one I could see changing is South Carolina-Arkansas, as this game has much less tradition and Arky has owned USCe lately. These teams joined the SEC in 1992 the last time it expanded, there's much less history there.


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> like all Big Ten powerhouses, we furnish over 100, 000 fans here. if he thought Florida was stressful, just wait boyeeeee



even after cutting 5,000 seats out of neyland stadium, it's still bigger than ohio stadium.


----------



## Pander Bear

plus big ten fans are only 3/5ths of a person


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> even after cutting 5,000 seats out of neyland stadium, it's still bigger than ohio stadium.



yeah, but I've heard that the student section (and regular section for that matter) @ Neyland rarely ever stays until the end of the 4th quarter. so when counting at the end of games, the Horseshoe > Neyland

Fuck Michigan!!


*NSFW*: 










and


*NSFW*:


----------



## Pander Bear

you gonna lose, axl


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> yeah, but I've heard that the student section (and regular section for that matter) @ Neyland rarely ever stays until the end of the 4th quarter.



are you retarded?


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
infraction for hatespeech


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> are you retarded?



btw - Neyland's capacity is 102, 000 

Ohio Stadium's capacity is the 102, 000 mark (although we both know they stuff in an extra couple 1,000, and many people don't know that they also count stadium workers such as security, vendors, etc when counting capacity)

so you're wrong on that one (sources: wikipedia)

and I dunno man, I've heard that even the student section at Neyland doesn't stay around for the 4th quarter. I can't say I blame em...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Well in the past they didnt really need to stay around in the 4th when florida was up 55-3 or some shit but now they just leave cause well florida sucks ass this year. Cant wait for LSU vs ARK wooooo pig sooooiiiieeee!


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> btw - Neyland's capacity is 102, 000
> 
> Ohio Stadium's capacity is the 102, 000 mark (although we both know they stuff in an extra couple 1,000, and many people don't know that they also count stadium workers such as security, vendors, etc when counting capacity)
> 
> so you're wrong on that one (sources: wikipedia)
> 
> and I dunno man, I've heard that even the student section at Neyland doesn't stay around for the 4th quarter. I can't say I blame em...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_American_football_stadiums_by_capacity

Current listImage Stadium Capacity City State/Province Home teams Refs 
 Michigan Stadium 109,901 Ann Arbor Michigan Michigan Wolverines [1] 
 Beaver Stadium 106,572 University Park Pennsylvania Penn State Nittany Lions [2] 
 Neyland Stadium 102,455 Knoxville Tennessee Tennessee Volunteers [3] 
 Ohio Stadium 102,329 Columbus Ohio Ohio State Buckeyes [4] 


yea, when we're getting the dog shit kicked out of us in the 4th quarter like pretty much every game this year, people leave.  but you're crazy to think anyone leaves a good game.  that place is insane.  i have no idea where you're getting your information.


----------



## Pander Bear

this exchange is exactly why I luv my conference and hate the big ten, chicken.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i mean, i don't give a fuck if we play in a shoebox, but the facts are the facts.

and neyland held 107k until the renovation.

but for axl to come in here and say "i've heard that people leave in the 4th"....that really just kind of bugs me.  you know what dude, i've heard that asian chicks have sideways pussys and that you can dig your way to china.


----------



## axl blaze

well at least you're not UGA or Florida. they probably only house like 80, 90k. that's high school where I'm from  tOSU's average I believe is like 105k, but whatever. don't get sore about it, CS. Tennessee fans are known to be some of the best in the SEC. you do pack that stadium with enthusiasm, but it's even more impressive due to your best years being behind you - there? you ain't mad now?






what a great day to be a Buckeye. Urban Meyer's hard-on for my school is at peak bulging levels, and he has pretty much been rumored to accept a head coaching bid here. welcome home Urbz, welcome to your "dream job." I hope you don't die. I firmly believe that tOSU is a Val Halla of sorts for college footbaw. you can get a job _as good_, but not a job _better _than here. sure, I give mad respect and props to institutions like Alabama, which is for sure on the same type of level

ESPiN announced days ago that Urbz will not be in the commentating booth as previously planned for The Game

poor guy prolly didn't want to be drilled by Buckeyes questions, and why he has been being a shade of Scarlet & Grey 

*FUCK MICHIGAN! ANN ARBOR IS A WHORE!!*

where is smotpoker when ya need him? SP, if you're reading this, can you please give me an *"I-O???"*


----------



## Pander Bear

UGA's stadium holds around 98k. That's about where the swamp and death valley are.

Quality over quantity, and ya , they're all in the top ten, IIRC. 

This is the week when UGA pushes its nerdy neighbor in Atlanta down for another year. God do I hate Tech fans. I think the relationship is somewhat like the way OSU fans feel about Michigan fans.


----------



## axl blaze

I could see that relationship. tbh I think Georgia Tech fans are steaming piles of lame nerds as well. it's totally not fair that GT gets to represent such a kewl city as the ATL. at least Athens is just as kewl, but obviously in a very different vibe

lately it's been back to tOSU fans as being rabid and crazy fans. but they can be sophomoric and brutish, but charmingly funny in only that "we-were-all-21-years-old-at-one-time" type of way. Michigan fans are lucky they get to rep such a storied history, but you're right in the fact that they're SO LAME. almost like Notre Dame fans, they take up a good amount of people, but they all sit on those comfy-faggoty chairs that they bring into the stadium. and they are more akin to golf clap than to actually bro out. it's nice that they can drink a good pinot noir while watching the game, but THAT'S not what the NCAA is about and we all know that as more true footbaw fans

that whole segment above didn't consider Walmart Wolverines, who have never stepped foot in Ann Arbor. they are a whole other level of fail 

Denard Robinson is such a retard that he got his nick-name, Shoe Lace, because he couldn't even tie his own fucking shoe. he might look like the Lil Wayne of college, but come on dude, learn to at least do some bunny ears. and when he finally gets to the level of bunny ears, we can rename him to Bunny Ears


----------



## axl blaze

I wonder how many tOSU Frat Bros did partake in smoking some herb in honor Urbz 






apparently that is how Urbz's daughter looks like. now I see why he has made such a point to say that he needed time off from his coaching duties so he could watch his kids play sports :3


----------



## Pander Bear

> I wonder how many tOSU Frat Bros did partake in smoking some herb in honor Urbz



was that really funny enough to say twice?


----------



## Pander Bear

At least michigan fans are playing for the same honors, and the same opponents. UGA gets done either beating Tennessee, Florida and Auburn, or gets done being beaten by them, and then has to endure a week of shit talking from people for whom this is THE MOST IMPORTANT GAME OF THE SEASON, when for UGA, their fate is already settled, for better or for worse. With other SEC schools, there's a loathing of the other fans, disliking certain things about the other fans, but there is a healthy respect for other good programs. GT plays a comical style of football, their fans have spent their whole lives hating the kinds of people they think go to SEC schools, and since they're rarely in the running for ACC honors, and because even when the dawgs suck and the jackets are good, they're the second program in the state, this game casts a pathetically large shadow on their campus. 

Fuck them— fuck their option football. Fuck them for believing those statuesque athletic people playing for them are any more qualified than our statuesque athletic people. Fuck their retarded old car. Fuck their shitty campus. Fuck their 5 ugly coeds. Fuck their dumb mascot they voted to the top of some dumb web poll the same way Ron Paul coasts to victory online at the end of a debate. Fuck Paul Johnson's cracker ass. Fuck techies for believing that Ole Miss would ever take his one-dimensional ass— he'd just get turned out relentlessly by more than half of the conference. Fuck Clemson and Tech playing for a conference championship the week after getting beaten by USC and UGA. Fuck having most of your school's cheers built around hating my school. and fuck producing class after class of socially stunted, inarticulate drones wearing white and gold.  

there, I'm done.






lets get this shit over with.


----------



## axl blaze

no I completely agree and I endorse your bad-ass GT melt

it'd be like Notre Dame trying to say they are tOSU's rivals. while the Big Ten is down this year and it might not be as domineering as the SEC gauntlet, it's still damn difficult for other teams to play Wisco, tOSU, Neb, MSU, week in and week out. while GT plays in the ACC and Notre Dame has oh-such-heated contests against Boston College! oh my! 

GT is just a gnat on UGA the 29th's pimply ass. at least Michigan has some clout via their "storied' past

every year - "BOMB ANN ARBOR NOW!"


----------



## Pander Bear

speaking of Uga's pimply ass:

NY Times— Can the Bulldog be Saved?






A good read about how the breed is quickly (over say, 40 years) becoming the poster child for unsound, inhumane breeding practices, spurred chiefly by the public face of the breed, Uga. Its terribly sad, and no animal lover, least of all Sonny Seiler, Uga's owner, can abide what these dogs have to live through. Uga is sacrosanct though, and though currently we have a nice stand-in (russ), there will soon be another gasping, fat, all-white Uga to take his place and then die prematurely from on of the litany of chronic conditions affecting bulldogs.

I want them to change their mascot to an American bulldog, or a pitbull.


----------



## Kenickie

our neighbor Ned is a normal, baptist, cycling, geologist man with a three legged dog, who happened to go to Georgia Tech. they aren't all terrible. he now tells the state when to tell us when our soil has too much toxic shit in it. he's a great neighbor. he plays the trombone.i feel like i have to say that because not all georgia tech fans are shit... most of the time. but, he doesn't give two shits about football. so maybe this isn't the person to offer as a case study.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah. it's soo lame to generalize, and I suspect one would never witness the likes of you, PB and me stereotype too much. but eh, such breaking of societal mores are allowed in the world of NCAA sports 

fwiw - I have a neighbor who lives two flats down in my complex who has a car and apt window decked out in GT Yellow Jackets "swag." but he is older, and a bit creepy. my next door neighbor, who moved out a couple months ago, assured me that he's lived next to him his whole like 6 years together at our flat, and that this GT guy is very creepy. GT guy doesn't have a roommate but he has tons of dogs that he apparently yells and screams at all hours of the morning long. apparently, I've never witnessed this myself


----------



## spaceyourbass

What's funnier is Tech will probably give UGA fits, might even woop 'em.


----------



## Pander Bear

we've won the last nine of ten, so the only thing funny here is the haterade you sip because the dawgs are booking rooms in atlanta two weekends in a row. thanks for falling down, cocky.


----------



## axl blaze

it's strange but spaceyourbass is right, GT usually gives UGA a good game. UGA wins, mostly, but I'm still surprised to see GT perform effectively


----------



## Kenickie

now for the more serious game 

LSU vs Arkansas, today, at 2:30.

Arkansas has better offense than us. and i bet they are just as hungry. they are always seemingly overlooked in our division because they have the misfortune of belonging to the same one as LSU and Alabama. i think it will be a great game. my fam back in hog country i'm sure are getting an earful.


----------



## Pegasus

Arkansas can win if they can keep up the offensive attack.  They were playing Alabama hard until an interception and quick score, after which they sputtered.


----------



## Kenickie

the hour long acc/big east/conference USA dick suck before this game was insanely frustrating for an SEC fan. seriously, our "moment of the year" from a game someone played against hawaii? fuck off.

tygahs getting their groove on


----------



## nowdubnvr6

So dissapointed after such a good first half my poor hogs  smh (needs drugs now)


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Pegasus said:


> Arkansas can win if they can keep up the offensive attack.  They were playing Alabama hard until an interception and quick score, after which they sputtered.



Hey hey guess what happened here at LSU.... a fumble quick score than a 3 out and then punt return to tie the game. arkansas has never recovered from that. FUCK FUCK FUCK and it looks like houston nutt was calling plays again with that brandon mitchell fumbled option snap. Seriously option against the fastest D in the country in the red zone I dont think so sorry.

LMAO the 4 things we needed to do to win the game we dont
1. run the ball - 53 yrds
2. stop the run - 273 allowed
3. special teams - 92 yrd td return
4. tyler wilson get into a rythm - Never happened


----------



## spaceyourbass

HEY DAWGS...You can haz LSU. SC do NOT want LSU!  That is a very good Arkansas team getting pounded in the fourth quarter.

I doubt UGA loses to Tech, but it might be a close game for 3 quarters. UGA's last game was ugly as shit, 19-10 win vs Kentucky - just for perspective SCar beat Kentucky 56-3 on the week when the starting QB was kicked off the team...But then I realized that GaTech only beat DUKE by 7 points. UGA should win by at least 10.

-South Carolina beats Clemson for third year in a row
-Bama rolls in the Iron bowl
-Florida and FSU is complete toss-up, but I think State will get a big win in the Swamp.
-Tennessee beats Kentucky
-Miss State wins the Egg Bowl
-Who cares about Vandy and Wake


----------



## Pander Bear

> I doubt UGA loses to Tech, but it might be a close game for 3 quarters. UGA's last game was ugly as shit, 19-10 win vs Kentucky - just for perspective SCar beat Kentucky 56-3 on the week when the starting QB was kicked off the team...But then I realized that GaTech only beat DUKE by 7 points. UGA should win by at least 10.



Heeeyyyy, how'd USC play against Auburn, a team that got their dicks kicked in by UGA... just for perspective? 8( 

But ya, USC ought to beat a demoralized and exposed clemson squad. All those other games— ya who gives a shit.


----------



## Kenickie

Petrino thought Miles was running up the score. Shove it, asshole.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pander Bear said:


> Heeeyyyy, how'd USC play against Auburn, a team that got their dicks kicked in by UGA... just for perspective? 8(
> 
> But ya, USC ought to beat a demoralized and exposed clemson squad. All those other games— ya who gives a shit.



lol that's the last game said kicked-off QB played, what does that tell you? That's our excuse, anyways. How do you explain letting Kentucky hang around the entire game?

Clemson has been exposed since they almost lost to D2 Wofford, but demoralized nah. They will get up for this crazy ass rivalry game, and I'll be there to watch them go down. Shits gonna get real son!


----------



## Pander Bear

bad steven got kicked off for being a bad qb? i thought it was the boozing?

as for tuk-tuk: senioritis, i guess. looking ahead, and being on cruise control.


----------



## axl blaze

Fuck Clemson


----------



## axl blaze

*ohh, We don't give a damn about the whole State of Michigan,
the whole State of Michigan,
the whole State of Michigan,
We don't give a damn about the whole State of Michigan,
cuz we're from Oh-hi-oh!
O-H!
We're from Oh-hi-oh!
I-O!!!*

fuck Michigan up the butt so hard. my team is down this year, but at least I have had a real team the last couple years. imagine losing to your bitterest rival 8 YEARS IN A ROW?! OMG. I would go delirious

being a Buckeye fan is all I know, and I am lucky, proud. this Game is college footbaw. I am nervous for the first time in a while - but win or lose I WANT TO SEE BLOOD

having a frosh QB in the Outhouse - er, the Big House, will be tough. we need to drop heavy doses of our good running game with Boom Herron. it's also nice that our star senior WR, Devier Posey, finally back last game against PSU, will be around. this is how Braxton Miller is going to be judged. a win would erase the season's entire heartache. I win would erase Michigan's BCS hopes. there would be nothing better than spoiling Michigan
*
FUCK MICHIGAN*


----------



## axl blaze

*it's 11: 37 AM in Columbus, Ohio and MICHIGAN STILL SUCKS*


----------



## Kenickie

The only conference to never lose a BCS championship game? The SEC.

Because you can't spell "Lose the BCS" without tOSU.

/trollolol jim


----------



## axl blaze

we beat Arkansas last year in Sugar Bowl

Oregon before that in Rose Bowl

won National Title in Fiesta Bowl

that argument is no longer valid, when any other team but LSU wishes they had that going on for them. plus, our overall history is far better than LSU, so in fact, we're better


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Meh, seriously considering suicide if the next sport season doesn't work out for my teams.


----------



## axl blaze

STFU 3, 4  you have the Heat for NBA. look at what I have, the Cavs. at least you have a chance man

also, I hate that car that Georgia Tech drives out before the start of the game






tOSU up 24-23 on Michigan. UM had the lead, but tOSU keeps coming back

I'm at the edge of my seat. a win today will alter the outlook of the entire off-season


----------



## spaceyourbass

Well Garcia had been suspended like 5 times and was on probation, but when his sucking finally cost us a loss and to an inferior team, they drug tested him and he failed and got kicked off. Spurrier would have never allowed it if he was playin good, or at least playin as good as last year. As far a boozer yes he was one, but a player (currently playing in Euro league trying to get to the NFL) told me a while back that dude was doing H on one of the bowl trips. I mean damn, save that shit until after the game mane.

Yes that Tech car looks fuckin dumbasshit.

Can't see the goddamn OSU-MICHIGAN game on fucking TV down here wtf???

Bout to head to Willy-Brice to watch The Fighting Gamecocks beat down on the Pickens County Tater Pickers. HELL YEA!!
Appreciate the Fuck Clemson axl, had to click Quote and find the link but yes Carolina girls iz puuurrrdy. Got me one myself. Clemson girls well some of em okay but they be all nerdy and caveman-like and shit.


----------



## Kenickie

we couldn't watch the Georgia v Georgia Tech on tv either, for some fucking reason. but we've got the tOSU/Michigan game on ABC


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> we beat Arkansas last year in Sugar Bowl



does that _really_ count?


----------



## Kenickie

SUP JIM

WHATCHU GOT JIM

HAIL TO THE VICTORS, JIM


denard the tard ftw


----------



## Care

Can someone please explain to me why USC is unranked? 9-2 with a loss to AZ state (decent team) and Stanford in overtime which was the #4 team in the nation at the time. Wins over a #4 Oregon and a bunch of other tough PAC 12 teams.

Also, why is a Texas team, who has lost to every ranked opponent they have played this year and are 6-4 still ranked?

BCS is total fail.


----------



## Pander Bear

Kenickie said:


> does that _really_ count?



and then they vacated that win, because if they had self reported, they'd have been without 5 starters, so no, they didn't win it.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Can someone please explain to me why USC is unranked? 9-2 with a loss to AZ state (decent team) and Stanford in overtime which was the #4 team in the nation at the time. Wins over a #4 Oregon and a bunch of other tough PAC 12 teams.



I'm guessing humans aren't voting for them, because they're on probation, and can't go to a bowl anyway, so its a wasted vote. Just my guess though. 



> Also, why is a Texas team, who has lost to every ranked opponent they have played this year and are 6-4 still ranked?



ESPN


----------



## Kenickie

VT is going to be ranked so dumb high come monday


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> I'm guessing humans aren't voting for them, because they're on probation, and can't go to a bowl anyway, so its a wasted vote. Just my guess though.
> 
> ESPN



Hmm I guess. Seems unfair that USC drew such a harsh penalty when other schools that did the exact same thing still get to go to bowl games....


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Hmm I guess. Seems unfair that USC drew such a harsh penalty when other schools that did the exact same thing still get to go to bowl games....


 
Tell me about it. 


College Football is the only sport where one "against regulations" decision by a player can destroy the hopes and dreams of an entire fanbase. Yet the most institutionally corrupt are allowed to be as corrupt as they want to be. 

I'm fucking sick of it.


----------



## Pegasus

^Waaaah!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pegasus said:


> ^Waaaah!


 
Constructive and mature. 


Good post.


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> Meh, seriously considering suicide if the next sport season doesn't work out for my teams.



hey man i feel your pain

#pittsburghpirates
#universityofminnesota
#stlouisrams

now let's make a suicide pact!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> hey man i feel your pain
> 
> #pittsburghpirates
> #universityofminnesota
> #stlouisrams
> 
> now let's make a suicide pact!


 
Holy shit. Only one of those teams has hope. But Bradford should give you a fuckload. Rams would be decent this year had they not lost half their offense to injuries in the first game. 

I feel your pain. 

I am so down for a suicide pact. I don't wanna do it alone.


----------



## China Rider

bradford will never be an elite

i feel gopher football would still be competitive if they hadn't blown that monstrous lead in the bowl game vs texas tech that one year

i think if they never pulled the trigger on glen mason they would still at least be competitive, sure his teams didn't play defense but put a shit load of points on the board vs the best of the best

than again i'm not one to credit/discredit a team's success based on coaching, athlete execution is far more liable


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> bradford will never be an elite
> 
> i feel gopher football would still be competitive if they hadn't blown that monstrous lead in the bowl game vs texas tech that one year
> 
> i think if they never pulled the trigger on glen mason they would still at least be competitive, sure his teams didn't play defense but put a shit load of points on the board vs the best of the best
> 
> than again i'm not one to credit/discredit a team's success based on coaching, athlete execution is far more liable


 
Coaching is everything. Look at Florida right now. They have the best recruited team in the country. Miami had a legit #1 class that just graduated 6-6. We lost to inferior athletes for 7 years. FSU has been doing the same for longer than Miami, you just don't hear about it because they are media darlings and never went 5-7 (they never attained the same lows). 

Meanwhile, Boise State rapes Georgia, who has top quality athletes who execute to a relative degree. In all my time as a football fan, Butch Davis has been the only guy who recruited well enough to erase coaching deficiencies. He made Larry Coker, the worst coach of all time, a National Champion. 

Meanwhile, Randy Shannon recruited really well up until his final year (where recruits didn't want to come because they didn't know who would be coaching them next year) and fielded teams that lose to Virginia. 

Coaching is the most important aspect of College Football. If you cannot develop kids, you cannot get them to perform up to their standards. If you don't call the right plays, you cannot expect execution. If you can't evaluate talent, you will end up with a roster that isn't fit to play at Marshall. A great coach can make Minn a top 10 team. The difficulty is in finding a good coach willing to go to Minnesota.


----------



## axl blaze

wow you guys really like to kick your Friendly Neighborhood S+G Moderator when he's down!!

I mean, we beat Michigan 7 times in a row (actually 8, but apparently Ken and Co. aren't counting last season)

I mean come on, beating your hated rival that many times is just un-heard of! I will give Michigan this game. congrats on finally beating us, when we are in the downest of all the down years

yeah, Denard the Tard ftw - he FINALLY beat tOSU, finally as a Senior. if he played for the Buckeyes, he would already be sitting on the bench in the NFL for a million dollars at this point

today is a dark day


----------



## China Rider

sounds like someone has a case of the outback bowl blues

and regarding coaching, sure their ability reflects on a team but when you see the qb missing open guys, open guys dropping balls, defenders not making the big play,etc, those are impactful and tangible as sin, and often times untimely sway a decision

i've never played football but is it common after a loss for a player to place blame on the coaching staff?

cause i've never felt that way after a loss in other sports


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> wow you guys really like to kick your Friendly Neighborhood S+G Moderator when he's down!!
> 
> I mean, we beat Michigan 7 times in a row (actually 8, but apparently Ken and Co. aren't counting last season)
> 
> I mean come on, beating your hated rival that many times is just un-heard of! I will give Michigan this game. congrats on finally beating us, when we are in the downest of all the down years
> 
> yeah, Denard the Tard ftw - he FINALLY beat tOSU, finally as a Senior. if he played for the Buckeyes, he would already be sitting on the bench in the NFL for a million dollars at this point
> 
> today is a dark day


 
While I hate the Buckeyes and love seeing them lose, I feel for you. 


I am always against kicking others while down. Sports pain can be the worst. No need to make people feel worse on bad days. I would kill people if they said some of the things to my face that they said to me on football forums (no one here, people have come close, but it isn't quite the same as the token Gators and Noles that come on Canes boards and try to rub salt in the wound). 

Good luck in the future.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> sounds like someone has a case of the outback bowl blues
> 
> and regarding coaching, sure their ability reflects on a team but when you see the qb missing open guys, open guys dropping balls, defenders not making the big play,etc, those are impactful and tangible as sin, and often times untimely sway a decision
> 
> i've never played football but is it common after a loss for a player to place blame on the coaching staff?
> 
> cause i've never felt that way after a loss in other sports




A good coach should be capable of getting a good QB. The most important position on the team, and as we often see in the NFL, the best QB's often come from historically bad schools. Look at Luck and Robert Griffin. Also, Matt Ryan comes to mind (decent so far in the NFL, out of Boston College wtf Flutie too). 

Position coaches should be able to cure most cases of the dropsies (this is all mental, sometimes a player goes into a funk or is too soft for the college game, but some WR coaches truly have no idea how to teach a kid to catch properly). 

And blame on the coaching staff usually occurs after a coach gets fired. Shannon was mostly well liked by his players, so he isn't catching as much heat as he should (although players do say Golden does this and Golden does that, all of which they weren't getting under the "previous regime." Shannon was mostly criticized by players for keeping too much of an eye on them, and it did us little good as some rat motherfucker who deserves to die in Nevin Shapiro still infiltrated the program for two years of his tenure). Coker got a lot of heat his last year. After he left the players couldn't shut up. They were politically correct and all, but it was obvious he did not leave here a popular man with anyone.


----------



## Pegasus

3 said:


> Constructive and mature.
> 
> 
> Good post.



You've been complaining about this for awhile, it doesn't take much to get my point across...


----------



## xstayfadedx

I didn't even watch PSU's game today...  I knew they were going to get their asses owned.  7 to 45 smfh...  You guys let us down, wait we already kind of were.  Other than that I'm surprised ohio lost to michigan, how ironic they haven't lost to them since 2003.


----------



## Care

The NCAA needs to get their tendrils out of college sports. The fact of the matter is that these athletes create a product that is worth a lot of money. Notoriety for the university, ticket sales, merchandise, TV contracts... all add up to make college football incredibly profitable. These players are the cream of the crop of young talent, yet it is forbidden for them to get paid for what they do. Once again we see the managers at the top reaping the rewards of something that they literally contribute nothing of real value to. Not only is it somehow shameful to get paid, it comes with the penalty of shame on the entire organization. To strip a school of a national title and take away scholarships and the postseason for something like accepting any type of gift (given to you because your talent is worth a ton of money) and then having the same "misconduct" at other schools, yet doing nothing, is absurd. 

Im not even a fan of USC, or any of the schools hit by sanctions. I just think the situation is completely unfair, and insane that some people think that it was somehow a just punishment. Creating rules that are difficult to enforce in which most of people that commit them dont get caught, then having immense penalties for the small group that does get caught is incredibly unfair, and can lead to bias when it comes to enforcing the rules.

I know if I was a student at USC I would be pissed that my schools title got taken away, and I had to live with a neutered team compared to what it could have been(10-2 in the PAC-12 this year even after the multiple year scholarship penalty, who knows how good they could have been with Matt Barkley). Then the next year Cam Newton gets busted for the same thing, but everyone forgives him because he said he didnt know about it (just so happens he is on a SEC team 8) ) and he goes on to win the national title.


----------



## Kenickie

so all you fucking whiners, why don't you just take a page out of LSU's book? since Ken cheats and her fucking cheating tygahs cheat and Ken helps them cheat because she cheats and cheat and cheat and buy the best players (which is LOL because _Jordan Jefferson_?  LOLOLOL 8)) and win shit tons of games because we cheat and the NCAA doesn't even look our cheating way even though ALL WE DO IS CHEAT because obviously the CHEATING SEC OWNS ALL THE NCAA SO WE CAN CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT UNIMPEDED. 

i'm sorry your loser programs don't have the balls to do this cheating/winning thing properly.


----------



## China Rider

wat?


----------



## Pander Bear

cheaty cheaty cheat-cheat


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> so all you fucking whiners, why don't you just take a page out of LSU's book? since Ken cheats and her fucking cheating tygahs cheat and Ken helps them cheat because she cheats and cheat and cheat and buy the best players (which is LOL because _Jordan Jefferson_?  LOLOLOL 8)) and win shit tons of games because we cheat and the NCAA doesn't even look our cheating way even though ALL WE DO IS CHEAT because obviously the CHEATING SEC OWNS ALL THE NCAA SO WE CAN CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT UNIMPEDED.
> 
> i'm sorry your loser programs don't have the balls to do this cheating/winning thing properly.


I think you summed it up nicely.


----------



## Kenickie

ha, thanks 

somehow, i don't feel right about playing Alabama again. It doesn't seem right that LSU plays again, against UGA, to go to Big Game and Alabama doesn't have to play again. And then they play us again. We _beat_ you, you know? I'll take it over most alternatives. I just wish there was something _else._ I'm confident we'll beat them again, but..


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Kenickie said:


> so all you fucking whiners, why don't you just take a page out of LSU's book? since Ken cheats and her fucking cheating tygahs cheat and Ken helps them cheat because she cheats and cheat and cheat and buy the best players (which is LOL because _Jordan Jefferson_?  LOLOLOL 8)) and win shit tons of games because we cheat and the NCAA doesn't even look our cheating way even though ALL WE DO IS CHEAT because obviously the CHEATING SEC OWNS ALL THE NCAA SO WE CAN CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT UNIMPEDED.
> 
> i'm sorry your loser programs don't have the balls to do this cheating/winning thing properly.



Made me lol for real. I love the fact that no other conference is even gonna have a chance to topple the SEC BCS reign this year.


----------



## Pegasus

I'd rather Alabama take on the top contender from another conference TBH, have LSU destroy OkSt and Alabama destroy whatever the next best conference trots out.  Last year, the exact same thing happened (Sparty didn't score until Bama put up 49 points).  People need to understand that the SEC West is truly as good as the rankings reflect.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

LSU-Stanford seems like the best option to me. 


I probably wouldn't bother watching Alabama-LSU again. That game put me to sleep. 


Seeing Luck in the championship game would be awesome, although since he will no longer be a Phin I will have to hate him eventually.


----------



## axl blaze

I think re-matches in the BCS are a bad idea. they didn't do it in 06 when it could've been Michigan VS tOSU, and I don't see them doing it again

LSU won't be beat this year, but I think it would be exciting seeing that LSU secondary VS an already NFL caliber QB in Andrew Luck

as a fan, I just want to see a good BCS Title Game for the first time in years and years. I realize not all of them can be tOSU VS Miami or USC VS Texas... but c'mon!


----------



## Pander Bear

look at the SOS of michigan versus florida from that year. there's really no comparison. that's why there wasn't a rematch-- that, and after auburn got snubbed a year earlier, the bcs was keen to let fans know that it was fair and reasonable. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Florida_Gators_football_team#Schedule_and_results
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Michigan_Wolverines_football_team#Schedule



> good BCS Title Game for the first time in years and years.



i thought last year's was that good.


----------



## spaceyourbass

China Rider said:


> i've never played football but is it common after a loss for a player to place blame on the coaching staff?
> 
> cause i've never felt that way after a loss in other sports



American football is the most complicated sport on the planet. That is why there are so many different coaches on a team, to the point where some HEAD coaches don't do much but motivate and call "Go for it/punt it" on 4th and 1...Those head coaches only enjoy success and praise if they bring in a great staff (other coaches) that helps them win games. There are tons of teams in college football with the talent to win a national championship, but their coaches have not been able to develop them enough to be great at the next level (transition from high school to college). See Texas. As soon as that school gets a great coach who makes great changes to the program, they are back in the MNC picture every year.

Many of these college athletes bought in to a system while being recruited. They visit numerous schools, and every one of them treats them like royalty. The players pick one school after buying into the system implemented by the coaches who recruited them. When the team they chose ends up sucking, it is natural for them to be bitter and think "what if" (my coach was better/not just bullshitting me before). They are frustrated with themselves and their choice of school.

Good coaches can make mediocre players into champions, ans bad ones can cause a team stocked with talent to have a losing season.



GO GAMECOCKS!

DOMINATION of the Climpson Tiggers for the third straight year!

I hope all potential recruits take notice of our superior coaching staff. We play pound the rock, hard hitting defense, in-your-face football. You can be a part of this proven, winning system or you can join Clemscum with their girly finnesse, "hope we don't have to hit" style. Which one do YOU think will get you to the NFL?


----------



## axl blaze

spaceyourbass said:


> DOMINATION of the Climpson Tiggers for the third straight year!



hah, that's nothing. try going on something like 8 years straight against your most hated rival, nuqqa


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> hah, that's nothing. try going on something like 8 years straight against your most hated rival, nuqqa



True, true. But you must understand that Clemson has owned the rivalry in the past, still leading 65-40-4.  This is the last 3 game win streak for SC since 1968-1970. This is a MAJOR turning point in the rivalry.. South Carolina fans have been historic underdogs, getting dogged by the media and Clemson fans year after year. Many SC fans, like myself (could have gone to any non-Ivy league in the country and maybe one of those), signed up with almost blind faith that history would be reversed soon. I am fucking ecstatic that Spurrier and the Gamecocks are now dominating Clemson, home of the most ignorant fan base in the nation. SO many Clemson fans were talking shit to me before the game, you would think they won 5 straight national championships. After the game, I kept my respect and composure and refused to talk needless shit to a fan base with their heads held low. I still managed a few "3 in a row" chants despite my voice being completely shot.


----------



## axl blaze

well, congrats. I would take South Carolina over Clemson any day, and I think the majority of NCAA fans agree on this


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I think re-matches in the BCS are a bad idea. they didn't do it in 06 when it could've been Michigan VS tOSU, and I don't see them doing it again
> 
> LSU won't be beat this year, but I think it would be exciting seeing that LSU secondary VS an already NFL caliber QB in Andrew Luck
> 
> as a fan, I just want to see a good BCS Title Game for the first time in years and years. I realize not all of them can be tOSU VS Miami or USC VS Texas... but c'mon!



what, are we going to play  Virginia Tech? BOISE?


----------



## Pander Bear

I think clemson's cold-streak is mostly an aberration, unfortuntely (for you, space, I don't care much, one way of the other). They've always struck me as a program that is willing to do anything (...ANYTHING) to win, and that includes getting dirtier than USC is probably willing to get. I think dabo is a good coach for them, and Clemson is a total toilet, like Tuscaloosa, where there's nothing much to do except get really good at knocking the other motherfucker down.

You could be right though. Keep the boot on their necks, and recruit right, and you could witness a seachange— shit, if you didn't lose latimore and garcia (or had a better qb to start with) you'd probably be on the sugarbowl short list.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pander Bear said:


> I think clemson's cold-streak is mostly an aberration, unfortuntely (for you, space, I don't care much, one way of the other).* They've always struck me as a program that is willing to do anything (...ANYTHING) to win, and that includes getting dirtier than USC is probably willing to get*



This is right. Right on the fucking money. Unfortunately for Clemson, the NCAA is cracking down like a base head with a $1000 welfare check. Combine that with the way Clemson has been playing pussy-style football, and you witness a program on the decline. More recruits are starting to come to the state's flagship untiversity. This could be the last year (in a long while) that Clemson will "out recruit" USCe. Developing those players will be a different story.



axl blaze said:


> well, congrats. I would take South Carolina over Clemson any day, and I think the majority of NCAA fans agree on this



Appreciate it homie! Go Gamecocks!


----------



## Kenickie

i think the NCAA is doing the opposite of cracking down -- the whole "you can give players a couple grand in "spending money" every year" thing


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Oh today is axl's day. tOSU  just hired urban meyer, and they are allready talking about how he is coming into this gig with better talent than he started with at Florida. I like urban meyer as a coach just not the teams he's coached. And no one can argue with a 7-1 bowl record, 2 national championships, and all the things he did at utah and florida. I can see this having an immediate huge impact on their next recruiting class. Im sure people will be lining up to get those letters or intent signed now. Congrats


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, it is a big day. Most likely it'll mean a return to greatness for OSU— greatness beyond even what tressel brought the brogram. There is, of course, and outside chance that Urban wont be able to adjust to coaching a program without delegating authority and having a myocardial infarction on the sidelines. itll be interesting to see either way.


----------



## axl blaze

the city is in fact a buzzed with more Urban news... apparently there is a press conference in ten minutes where tOSU AD Gene Smith (who should have gotten fired as well imo) will announce Meyer as the next H/C

here's hoping Coach Urbz shows up at home for the Buckeyes against their seminal b-ball match-up against Duke, to shit talk Michigan (just like Tressel did, well as much as Tressel could) almost a decade ago on the hoops floor

waiting in anticipation. welcome home to your "dream job," Urbz. please don't die


----------



## Pander Bear

you'd think he'd dream a little bigger than placating the egos of the biggest brats in college athletics, wouldn't you?


----------



## axl blaze

never underestimate that power of being from Ohio and liking footbaw, my dear friend

it's a god damn religion up here. as I've said before, it's the only Northern state that can hold a candle to the South's passion 

listened to the press conference, yup, Urbz is here. I feel bad for the rest of the Big Ten, they are going to get dominated for another ten years


----------



## Kenickie

you really think that you are gonna have him for a decade? LOL.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

From my experience watching new coaches in new programs, expect the first year to suck.


If you do not see marked improvement in year two, rally against the motherfucker. Year two is where the biggest leap from average to great occurs if a coach still has it in him. 

Obviously, Meyer comes with some questions, but it was the best hire possible. As much as I hated the guy when he was coaching Florida, I warmed to him a bit when he was in the booth. One of the few guys to defend Miami in the media, and one of the few guys who actually had anything poignant to say ever when calling a game. 

Now I'm going to have to hate him again if he is successful. Oh well, I have more than enough hatred to go around


----------



## Pander Bear

Chris petersen is still THE brass ring. I wish I knew what he's holding out for. I doubt UCLA has it to offer, though.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> Chris petersen is still THE brass ring. I wish I knew what he's holding out for.



family stuff, doesn't want to leave boise because of his son that had that brain tumor.  he has a lot of pride in his town and doesn't want to move his family.  at least, that's what he always says.  somehow, i believe him.


----------



## Pander Bear

I didn't know about the brain tumor thing. That changes stuff. I don't buy the "boise is so nice, I don't think i'd like to ever leave it" argument.


----------



## Kenickie

hey boise is a hipster paradise! small, flat, bike friendly, lots of hXc local bands, it's got a great SCENE and rowdy farm boys, or something.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I didn't know about the brain tumor thing. That changes stuff. I don't buy the "boise is so nice, I don't think i'd like to ever leave it" argument.



yea, he wants to be close to the medical staff that took care and continues to take care of his kid.

he also talks a lot about boise being a safe place to raise a family.  and he's right, boise is pretty awesome.  that said, if it wasn't for his kids tumor, i would imagine he'd jump on a big time job somewhere else in a heart beat.

fucking kids and their stupid tumors.


----------



## Pander Bear

tailgating there looked like blue and orange sturgis for people not cool enough to ride motorcycles.


----------



## Pander Bear

"Knox county is a nice place to raise a kid who isn't going to live much longer." —Tennessee AD


----------



## Kenickie

i went to the original Albertsons when i was in boise. and smoked pot with some spray paint huffers and a stinky farm boy in overalls. i assume this is what boise is like all the time.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> i went to the original Albertsons when i was in boise. and smoked pot with some spray paint huffers and a stinky farm boy in overalls. i assume this is what boise is like all the time.



that's because those are the kind of people that you attract.


----------



## Pander Bear

other people who ride buses to go places.


----------



## ChickenScratch

lolz


----------



## Kenickie

for jim:






1987


----------



## Pander Bear

lock up your fucking daughters because this guy is a sandusky-level threat to teen sluts


----------



## axl blaze

lol. wtf to the last page of conversation

college offenses, NFL DC Rob Ryan is sneering at mouthing the words in press conferences. but what college has over pros is its ability to score more points per game,  for most fans. five years ago it was the zone-read that got all the attention, and it was used a little bit in the NFL still to this day. last year, it was all about Oregon's offense. this year, I have to say NCAA offensively speaking is mostly about getting your ass to the line of scrimmage and hiking that ball ASAP - like Houston, Toledo, Oklahoma, and Oregon. when the Giants were getting their ass-kicked by New Orleans last night, and they were trying to come back, I thought - why the hell are they not even in any sort of hurry-up whatsoever??

Ron Zook is finally fired. I actually give him many props because he took Illinois 6-0 for the first half of the season, to 0-6 for the last half of the season. I mean, that takes some serious skill, right? I wish I could be bad at my job for so long and still get paid so much


----------



## Pander Bear

Zook and Neuheisel should go into business together opening a chain of Oatmeal by the ounce stores.


----------



## axl blaze

or perhaps an all-you-can eat Soup Kitchen


----------



## axl blaze

so the SEC Championship Game, played this weekend in the Georgia Dome in Atlanta, is between UGA and LSU

LSU is clear and away the best team in college footbaw. Les Miles has them prepared each and every weekend, no matter the various distractions along the way this season, and LSU's secondary are _almost _the same size as LSU's linebacking corps. but faster. that's damn scary

I only wish that I was watching this Ess Eee See CG at Pander Bear's and Kenickie's house (they have a really nice, big house btw). I say we demand that Panderckie post a couple pics of them together, swagged out in their respective team's colors, arm-in-arm  it will be like those old, yet awesome, CFB commercials that had a couple - the man with tOSU gear and the woman in Michigan gear - cuddling and watching a movie with the sudden byline "this wouldn't be gross if not for CFB" lol

so who are we all taking? LSU over UGA, right? I envision that UGA has a slim chance of winning, if only UGA QB Aaron Murray plays like he has been in the latter half of the CFB season. I reckon (and correct me if I'm wrong PB) that Murray started the season off a little slow, but gradually picked up his game to the decent pace he has going since the last half of the season till now. I forget also, does Murray have any stud WRs at his disposal this year? if it's one thing UGA constantly churns out, even more than QBs, it's their slew of NFL-ready wide outs!

I'll be on the safe side and go with LSU by ten points. however, I like to represent the Dawgs in the SEC and I will be cheering for an upset win!

just imagine the bullshit turmoil the Bullshit Championship Series will be in if their Golden School, LSU, gets beat! it's enough to get me to half-mast just by typing the thought!!


----------



## Kenickie

pretty sure it's KenickierBear tbph


----------



## Pander Bear

Last time our teams met, the line was LSU by two, UGA ended up winning by more than ten, IIRC... Just sayin'. I think we have as good a chance as Alabama, and a better chance than Arkansas ever had to dethrone the tigers. LSU hasn't played against a bona fide passing QB all season— and Murray has more viable receivers than he had last year Mitchell looks about as good as AJ Green did in his last year before drafting out. 

When we run the ball, we can be explosive, but I think mostly you'll see UGA running to set up a pass, and Murray going with a lot of play action. I don't think you'll see much in the way of dive plays unless Richt/bobo decide its been too long since we've turned the ball over. I like The honey Badger for heisman, but I don't think he has a big game here. 

The Dome isn't going to be much of a factor. You'll surely see a lot of red, but there's a serious katrina diaspora here, plus LSU fans love to travel for their team. IDK— I like going into this as an underdog. The line right now is 13.5. I definitely like UGA to beat that spread, maybe even to win. We've decided to watch the game at ChickenDick's place, so there can be someone to call us on both our bullshits. Also, Its kenickerbear, not Pandnickie.


----------



## axl blaze

hopefully Mark Richt doesn't under-think this game. what he decides to do offensively will make a HUGE difference on UGA's chances of keeping this game close, or even winning for that matter. you're right PB, UGA needs to set up their passing game via their run game. hopefully Richt realizes that he shouldn't just go all out, guns-a-blazing, and throw the ball WAY too much. he needs to mix in some RB Draw plays and some play-action pass plays to keep that crazy-good LSU defense honest. he also needs to run some bootlegs with UGA's Murray. I wouldn't say Murray has wheels of fire for speed, but he has a good enough Elway/Roethlisberger type of speed burst

and sometimes I don't realize ya'll are joking with this Honey Badger 4 Heisman campaign. trust me, you know that me of all people wish that defensive players could/would get the Heisman, but I just don't see it happening. the only defensive Heisman winner ever was Charles Woodson in 1997 for disgusting Michigan. that's lame, but shows you how difficult that path is. although Honey Badger runs back kicks and punts, so that always helps. but if a guy like Ndamakang Suh didn't get... it just ain't happenin'


----------



## Pander Bear

#occupyheisman

I'm not joking— i'm serious as cancer. I just think the highlight reel hegemony of the qb/rb scene has got to stop. That's only half the game, people.

My hope is that Georgia (or at least certain squads) can just settle in and do their thing. If the UGA passrush is as solid as it was against tech, they alone can change the flow of a game.

LSU has got a lot of weapons though, and I hate the feeling I get of seeing into the future of me rereading this a week from now shaking my head in disgust at myself for being so dumb, while kenickie continues to act like a brat about her team. /shudders

#occupyafuckingbadmooduntilseptember


----------



## axl blaze

again, I agree on you with the QB/RB favoritism. well, it's _even more _dastardly than favoritism when seemingly those are the only options annually

however, you know that Honey Badger, despite how amazing he is defensively (it's so weird seeing you gush over a rival school's star, alas, that's how you Ess Eee See folks roll ) he has *NO *chance winning the Heisman this year. this is the collegiate *Year of the Andrew Luck*, or maybe you have missed the media's constant, forced oral barrage of media (videos/interviews/stats/highlights) relating to Andrew Luck and how he is going to be the no-questions-asked savior of whatever sorry NFL team that has lost every single footbaw game of the season, and I'm looking West to your direction, Indianapolis 

Andrew Luck is winning the Heisman this year. ESPiN might be force-feeding us #7 this year, but he is having a monster year as a passer

it's too bad Jordan Jefferson sucks balls at QB for LSU. well, I will give JJ a little bit in saying that he has at least stepped up his game this year and improved a bit (isn't he a senior finally?). I remember some horrid Quarter-backing from Jefferson in the last 2 or so years

+ 1 on reading your post in a week from now, and getting a sick feeling in your stomach due to your team losing the game you were then portending. posts on Message Boards go a bit against our overall good concerning the topic of Sports. and the reason why MBs suck for Sports is because of the fact that every single sentence we once did write about the subject at hand, is stored forever, it's foolishness on a neon pedestal for the entire laughing, mocking, and baseless Sports community to see. but the other edge of this hypothetical sword is that for that very same reason, Sports are even better to discuss on MBs 

damn I need ya'll to remind myself to STFU every once in a while. I literally could shoot the Sports shit for hours-on-end

in the meantime, here are comparative pics of comedian Daniel Tosh and current USCw H/C Lane Kiffin:










am I the only one that sees a resemblance?


----------



## Pegasus

Am I the only one who thinks Matt Barkley might actually be a better QB than Andrew Luck?  If I had to pick first in the draft (assuming Barkley declared), I'm not sure that I'd pick Luck. 

Doesn't Barkley just look like the most stereotypical QB that you could possibly imagine?  Like, he's straight from an EA sports game or something.  It's really incredible.


----------



## ChickenScratch

seems like the media likes barkley better than luck.


----------



## Pander Bear

because luck looks like a bridge troll and serge gainsbourg had a baby, and barkley looks like jared leto.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> again, I agree on you with the QB/RB favoritism. well, it's _even more _dastardly than favoritism when seemingly those are the only options annually
> 
> however, you know that Honey Badger, despite how amazing he is defensively (it's so weird seeing you gush over a rival school's star, alas, that's how you Ess Eee See folks roll ) he has *NO *chance winning the Heisman this year. this is the collegiate *Year of the Andrew Luck*, or maybe you have missed the media's constant, forced oral barrage of media (videos/interviews/stats/highlights) relating to Andrew Luck and how he is going to be the no-questions-asked savior of whatever sorry NFL team that has lost every single footbaw game of the season, and I'm looking West to your direction, Indianapolis
> 
> Andrew Luck is winning the Heisman this year. ESPiN might be force-feeding us #7 this year, but he is having a monster year as a passer
> 
> it's too bad Jordan Jefferson sucks balls at QB for LSU. well, I will give JJ a little bit in saying that he has at least stepped up his game this year and improved a bit (isn't he a senior finally?). I remember some horrid Quarter-backing from Jefferson in the last 2 or so years
> 
> + 1 on reading your post in a week from now, and getting a sick feeling in your stomach due to your team losing the game you were then portending. posts on Message Boards go a bit against our overall good concerning the topic of Sports. and the reason why MBs suck for Sports is because of the fact that every single sentence we once did write about the subject at hand, is stored forever, it's foolishness on a neon pedestal for the entire laughing, mocking, and baseless Sports community to see. but the other edge of this hypothetical sword is that for that very same reason, Sports are even better to discuss on MBs
> 
> damn I need ya'll to remind myself to STFU every once in a while. I literally could shoot the Sports shit for hours-on-end



I've been avoiding this thread recently because I'm trying not to get so super excited about this game. We're going to win and it will be glorious. I'm all in for Honeybadger to win the Heisman, but I'm also in it for Trent Richardson to win it, or shit, RG3. The only game I've seen Andrew Luck play in this year was awful. He was being picked off all over the place and just looked absolutely fucking terrible. I certainly didn't feel any fucking jesusmessiah feelings for him, staring at him and his ugly mug. I also just love going for the darkhorse candidate. Newton won last year, and is doing fine for the Panthers, but look how much better Keni's darkhorse from last year is doing;






only played in 11 games but has tied the NFL record for punts returned for touchdowns. ahh Peterson.  

Trent Richardson apparently is in the lead for the Heisman (according to ESPN this morning) and I'm fine with that. the man has _monster_ stats on deck. 137 yards average against *SEC* defenses? 

MAD respekt.

RG3 had me at the glorious upset of TCU. Chickenshit told us that Baylor would be ripe for an upset, and they were. RG3 looked great, beating TCU and Oklahoma. 

I can't think about LSU Georgia because now I'm all anxious about it. Is it saturday yet? Our roommate T's dad is a ref for college basketball, and last night he came in and blazed a bleezy with us in a Big East conference shirt. We basically told him to get us all the SEC swag his dad gets and he was totally down for it.

SEC TINY BACKPACKS HERE WE COME NIGGAS.

we also asked for any hideous creamsicle orange articles with Ts on them because we're too broke to get chickendick a christmas present.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

axl blaze said:


> so the SEC Championship Game, played this weekend in the Georgia Dome in Atlanta, is between UGA and LSU
> 
> LSU is clear and away the best team in college footbaw. Les Miles has them prepared each and every weekend, no matter the various distractions along the way this season, and LSU's secondary are _almost _the same size as LSU's linebacking corps. but faster. that's damn scary
> 
> I only wish that I was watching this Ess Eee See CG at Pander Bear's and Kenickie's house (they have a really nice, big house btw). I say we demand that Panderckie post a couple pics of them together, swagged out in their respective team's colors, arm-in-arm  it will be like those old, yet awesome, CFB commercials that had a couple - the man with tOSU gear and the woman in Michigan gear - cuddling and watching a movie with the sudden byline "this wouldn't be gross if not for CFB" lol
> 
> so who are we all taking? LSU over UGA, right? I envision that UGA has a slim chance of winning, if only UGA QB Aaron Murray plays like he has been in the latter half of the CFB season. I reckon (and correct me if I'm wrong PB) that Murray started the season off a little slow, but gradually picked up his game to the decent pace he has going since the last half of the season till now. I forget also, does Murray have any stud WRs at his disposal this year? if it's one thing UGA constantly churns out, even more than QBs, it's their slew of NFL-ready wide outs!
> 
> I'll be on the safe side and go with LSU by ten points. however, I like to represent the Dawgs in the SEC and I will be cheering for an upset win!
> 
> just imagine the bullshit turmoil the Bullshit Championship Series will be in if their Golden School, LSU, gets beat! it's enough to get me to half-mast just by typing the thought!!



Your only taking LSU by 10? They destroyed my razorbacks who have the best receiving corp in the nation and the hottest qb in the SEC. Most YPG and pssing YPG and they straight dismantled us and had tyler wilson running scared. I just dont see UGA doing much against that D. Its just ridiculous.


----------



## ChickenScratch

it will be a tight game at the half, but LSU will end up winning by at least 17.  i say 34 to 17.  

second half will probably be a snooze fest.


----------



## Pander Bear

to nowdubnvr:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/player/_/id/480210/aaron-murray
http://espn.go.com/college-football/player/_/id/382642/tyler-wilson

Murray has a higher qb rating, higher completion rate, and more TDs. Wilson hasn't looked very good all season, imo (compared to seeing him play OSU last year). I thiunk you need to put down the kool ade.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I thiunk you need to put down the kool ade.



irony


----------



## China Rider

can't wait to see what leach can do at washington state

a coach and a university that i think are highly likable


----------



## axl blaze

LSU could win by more, I'm just going to go conservative here

Barkley doesn't look like Jared Leto? and Andrew Luck needs to know how to grow a real beard. man, both of these QBs are U-G-L-Y. makes you miss the days of Matt Leinart + Mark Sanchez, the golden days of Cali-boy QBs no doubt doing beer bongs with some fresh poon


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Umm Tyler Wilson only played one  game last year and it was against auburn when Mallet got hurt. And in 2.5 qrts that game he had about 340 yds and 3 td's homie. Ummmm and those links completely prove that tyler wilson has better stats all the way around. You sure your reading right? Also he doesnt have his best offensive weapon in kniles davis either. Our running game is about as existent as the lochness monster.

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/34214/hogs-wilson-a-finalist-for-manning-award


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, your team is shit out of luck without a good run game in conferences like the SEC, Big Ten, and even at times the absurdly pass-happy Big 12


----------



## nowdubnvr6

yea I expected an 8-4 type year with losing mallet and kniles davis being hurt but wilson and those recievers have had some crazy success. And our D has finally learned how to tackle allthough trent richardson and most of LSU still eludes them every time.


----------



## Pander Bear

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Umm Tyler Wilson only played one  game last year and it was against auburn when Mallet got hurt. And in 2.5 qrts that game he had about 340 yds and 3 td's homie. Ummmm and those links completely prove that tyler wilson has better stats all the way around. You sure your reading right? Also he doesnt have his best offensive weapon in kniles davis either. Our running game is about as existent as the lochness monster.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/34214/hogs-wilson-a-finalist-for-manning-award



im not your homie, bro. tell me where i'm mistaken.



> irony


and you can just shut the fuck up because your team sucks dicks.


----------



## spaceyourbass

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...igers-gamecocks-rhetoric-to-prolific-heights/

Dabo Swinney, head coach of the Clemson Tigers:  What a fucking douchebag. Never trust a grown man named Dabo. I lost all respect I had for the guy. Way to talk shit about the school that whooped your ass three years in a row (34-17, 29-7, 34-13), THE University of South Carolina. Especially when Spurrier didn't say that shit and has been nothing but respectful to you fuckers.

Dabo's getting roasted on http://twitter.com/#!/search/daboswinneyproblems . I love how our baseball players (back-to-back National Champions) are getting back at that ass-clown.

lol #DaboSwinneyProblems


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, you think crowell is gonna practice today?

or is he gonna cry from the sideline about getting hit too hard?

Geux Tigers!


----------



## Pander Bear

i have a feeling he practices, plays, and leaves in the first half :-\


----------



## ChickenScratch

he's kind of a bitch.

i don't think you're too far off base with your prediction of him leaving the game early.  you guys have had a super weak schedule and he's gonna get raep'd.

i'm taking junior to see santa clause and getting a xmas tree on saturday but should be done by gayme time if ya'll wanna come by.


----------



## Pander Bear

hey, we played tennessee when BRAY was still healthy!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> hey, we played tennessee when BRAY was still healthy!



and you gave him a huwurty on his thumb.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> Geux Tigers!



adorbs, just like les on the tweety


----------



## Pander Bear

its geaux

a pox on both your houses.


----------



## ChickenScratch

kenicke smells like corn dogs irl.


----------



## Care

Im hoping LSU suffers some horrific injuries in the SEC title game while Alabama is resting so that all the talking heads get in a big frenzy about how shitty the college football postseason actually is.

And yes even though im a huge fanboy I will admit that Andrew Luck isn't having the year I thought he would, but id attribute that mainly to the fact that his receiving corp is pretty mediocre.

I have no doubt he will be an elite NFL QB someday, in fact im kinda glad there is finally some room on the bandwagon

And I also really like Patrick Peterson. I was really hoping the niners would be able to scoop him up but he went 2 picks early, and to a division rival. He needs to work on his coverage skills as he has been burned many times this year but im sure he will get better, and he is an exceptional athlete.

Oh well... our first round pick Aldon Smith is having a great rookie season and looks to be terrorizing opposing QB's for years to come. In fact pretty much all of the top-10 picks in the draft this year have been doing very well.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Im hoping LSU suffers some horrific injuries in the SEC title game while Alabama is resting so that all the talking heads get in a big frenzy about how shitty the college football postseason actually is.



you should pay attention more, that's pretty much all anyone associated with college football ever talks about.  especially this time of year. 

it's fucking outrageous.


----------



## Pander Bear

Chickendick is just sad the game isn't Udub vs Cal


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> you should pay attention more, that's pretty much all anyone associated with college football ever talks about.  especially this time of year.
> 
> it's fucking outrageous.



Yet nothing ever changes........ maybe this will be a tipping point.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i really hope so.

i'm pretty fed up with it.


----------



## Pander Bear

I think certain posters are losing sight of the premise that a championship game's first function isn't to entertain them, its to determine who the number one and two teams in the league are.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I think certain posters are losing sight of the premise that a championship game's first function isn't to entertain them, its to determine who the number one and two teams in the league are.



yea, well it doesn't really serve that purpose when it's based off total opinion and a computer.


----------



## Pander Bear

what's it supposed to do? (other than the rational thing— implement a playoff system)


----------



## axl blaze

somebody please explain to me how UCLA is in the Pac-10 Championship Game, against Oregon, while the Golden Bears only have like 6 wins??

I'm guessing it has something to do with USCw not being allowed to play in the CCG, due to still being punished with their bowl ban (conferences don't usually allow teams to play in the CCG when also faced with a bowl ban)

I hope Oregon raeps. no, I take that back, I hope UCLA somehow pulls the upset to only fuck with the BCS even more. I used to be down with the Oregon Ducks, but ever since my Buckeyes stomped on them in that Rose Bowl game two years ago, it seems like their fans have been butt-hurt to this day


----------



## Pander Bear

oregon fans remind me of Ga Tech fans.

Their band absolutely shitted all over their cover of Panama. David Lee Roth died just so he could spin around in his grave.


----------



## Care

Oregon will win that game, it wont even be close. UCLA lost to USC by like 50 points a last week.


----------



## axl blaze

^ ouchies! I do remember watching that UCLA VS USCw game late last weekend with my bro. I don't think I've ever seen a game, on the college level, that screamed *"RAPE!" *more than that one. the Trojans apparently really _were _treating that game as their bowl game, as that was the last game of the season for USCw

I love watching these Conference Championship Games! all day tomorrow, I know what I am going to be doing

and what exactly are we arguing about here, concerning CCG? technically, computers + opinions don't affect Conference Champs that much (the bullshit BCS only gets in the way when there are tie-breakers). the only factor that affects which two teams receive the privilege of competing in the CCG is the team's record in conference play. the CCG is one aspect that the NCAA and their perpetual crookery hasn't spoiled

CCGs are a big reason as to why I don't want to see a LSU VS Bama rematch for the National Title. I am a firm believer in the idea that only Conference Champions should be allowed to play in the Nat'l Title. actually, Alabama's Nick Saban also agrees with me - he said so in a soundbite some many years ago

fwiw I'm sure Saban is singing a very different tune concerning the CCG + BCS Nat'l Title this season


----------



## Pander Bear

watching that ucla one handed td catch made the rest of the blowout worth seeing.


----------



## Kenickie

it's only 10am and it's already starting here!

considering tricking PB to take me down to college game day at olympic park


----------



## China Rider

i might actually watch a game tonight

ou vs okla state looks to be an awesome game

i want to see this blackmon kid play

is he a legit nfl prospect or just another rasaun woods?


----------



## axl blaze

I think Blackmon looks pretty damn NFL-ready. he will go in the first round, and probably be the highest non-QB drafted (and there are some decent college QBs in this draft class). what he does after that, who knows? he could be a bust but he shouldn't be


----------



## axl blaze

last second CCG predictions (feel free to add yours, for ultimate funage)

*LSU *VS UGA - I think UGA's QB is good enough to keep it close (at least for the first 3 quarters or so), but the fact that UGA failed their two toughest tests in Boise State and South Carolina, makes it tough to pick my favored Dawgs
*Oklahoma *VS OSU - I'm going with Oklahoma in a game that pretty much is a conference championship and a game where I don't expect much defense at all to be played
*Baylor *VS Texas - surprisingly, this is the game I most want to watch out of them all. I'm expecting Baylor to put up some serious points, with Texas lagging behind in the end by a couple scores. it still amazes me that I'm predicting Baylor, of all NCAA teams, to topple Texas... stranger things..
*Wisco *VS Michigan State - the Big Ten season was a wash this year, but in the end, the two predicted teams end up in the CCG. I'm going with Wisconsin, a team that features a RB in Montee Ball who has scored almost as many TDs as Barry Sanders did in Oklahoma State back in the day. Ball is underrated, and how a player can be underrated whilst scoring that many TDs in a single season is beyond me. I firmly believe that Ball should win the Heisman in a year where Andrew Luck didn't quite put up the numbers that most forecasted


----------



## Pegasus

Pander Bear said:
			
		

> Mitchell looks about as good as AJ Green did in his last year before drafting out.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

whew Baylor is doing UT nasty right now. And somehow with all the missed opportunities by UGA they are up 10-7 at half and LSU has like 2 first downs. Did not expect all that.


----------



## Care

Georgia got honeybadger'd


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Yea ended up just like with arkansas last week. Ugly and Mathieu is a beast


----------



## Pander Bear

first half champions!


----------



## Pegasus

MSU vs Wisc was a pretty good game, too bad it had to end with a running into the kicker penalty...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

agreed


----------



## Kenickie

WE WANT GREEN BAY WE WANT GREEN BAY WE WANT GREEN BAY

lol


----------



## Hypnotik1

lol....Yea screw a BCS bowl, Honeybadger and us LSU fans want us a Super Bowl!


----------



## Pander Bear

hey stranger 

Settle for a superdome, maybe?


----------



## China Rider

yeah 

god damn i hate running into the kicker

when you get a guy hustling that hard carrying that much momentum, and then he is shoved a little in the direction of the kicker of course there is going to be a little contact, and the punter is going to 'run with it' and make it look like a devesating blow, that contact had no influence over that punt, i guess by the book that is running into the kicker, but the book should be edited

that being said i'm glad wisconsin won, they are the best team to represent the holy big ten(12) in the rose bowl


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Man those punters are worse than soccer players. And then they get up and laugh about it cause everyone knows thats the biggest way they can help out. fucking worthless


----------



## Kenickie

6 IN A ROW 6 IN A ROW 6 IN A ROW

#secsnob


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol I will not be watching the championship game.  What a crock of shit.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Lol I will not be watching the championship game.  What a crock of shit.


 
Same here. Meh


----------



## ChickenScratch

ChickenScratch said:


> it will be a tight game at the half, but LSU will end up winning by at least 17.  i say 34 to 17.
> 
> second half will probably be a snooze fest.



while barely off on the score, i was pretty much spot on with this.

just sayin.

i really wish oakie state would have gotten in the title game.


----------



## Kenickie

and the valley shook (LSU sb nation outfit) twittered at me and i don't know what to say!

"nice tiger pjama pants, you beardy monster???"


----------



## Pegasus

I think it hurts the SEC for the title game to be a rematch.  I don't see many people excited to see this game.  That said, I think it will be a better game than the first one.


----------



## Pander Bear

I don't see how it hurts the SEC— the BCS maybe.

Honestly I doubt that OK state gets past Stanford.


----------



## Pegasus

I just meant in the eyes of people who think there is a SEC bias.  If LSU and Bama played other teams, it would shut up the SEC bias argument (I'm pretty confident they would both have blow-out wins)

In other news... the Sugar Bowl matchup is atrocious.  Michigan vs VT (who has no wins against ranked teams)? Get real BCS, this is a shit matchup.  The Rose Bowl and Fiesta Bowl matchups look like they will be pretty good though.


----------



## Pegasus

Nick Saban makes an interesting point:

"One time this year in the Western Division we had LSU first, us second and Arkansas third in the whole national poll. For those people who say you didn't even win your own conference, well how come nobody was rated higher than the top three teams in our division, which is only six teams?"


----------



## Pander Bear

just use your imagination and place MSU and UGA in the sugar bowl.


----------



## axl blaze

I will hardly be watching LSU VS Bama. the first match-up was akin to two hippos slugging it out in ass-hole deep mud. I'm sure LSU is the best team, but now we will never know for sure if the Big 12's best (other OSU) could match up with LSU (and it would be a fun game)

PB is right, the Sugar Bowl is such a stinky pile of shit that not even a spoon full of sugar can keep that rank down. Virginia Tech just got done being ass-raped by Clemson in the ACC title game, for the second time this season mind you, and they get rewarded in the Sugar?? meanwhile, Michigan State beats Michigan and places higher than them in their Big Ten division, only to get snubbed? it should be MSU VS UGA in the Sugar (which will be a great game imo, two Top 5 defenses and two Top 5 QBs)

the ACC doesn't deserve an at-large bid, and VT leapfrogged other worthy schools

I will tell you what conference did deserve their at-large, and that is the (holy) Big Ten. we're sending the most teams going bowling. we always snatch up as many at-larges as we are allowed to take. it just sucks that we don't have a National Title contender. I guess it goes to show you that when the Buckeyes are having a down season, it's tough to force a great-but-not-spectacular MSU or Wisconsin team in the spotlight


----------



## Kenickie

hey i think the Rose Bowl is going to be a great game!


----------



## axl blaze

Wisco VS Oregon will be a fun game, too. but Wisconsin is just too big up-front for the Ducks. I do expect a lot of points to be scored, and a great time had by all. except for the Ducks, if they lose this game again I do believe they are 0-3 in BCS Bowl Games. it's so funny, everybody gives tOSU shit for losing two BCS games (out of what? six?) but the Ducks get away free

speaking of the Buckeyes, damn, I know I'm lucky. tOSU finished 6-6 and only deserved to be in a bowl game against a MAC team. however, what makes the bowl game selection process such bullshit is that teams are mostly chosen with how much money they will bring to the table. the Buckeyes have perhaps the bestest-traveling fan-base in the country, so they are off against the Florida Gators in a Taxslayer.com Gator Bowl, when they really shouldn't have been. I suppose the allure of seeing tOSU VS Florida for one more time, this go-around with added drama due to Urbz on the sidelines, was just too much for the folks over at Taxslayer.com to pass up


----------



## ChickenScratch

shut up, axl.


----------



## Kenickie

lol


----------



## Care

Well the west has some good teams this year in Oregon, Stanford and USC. Too bad this is college football and we don't get to actually see who the best team is at the end of the year.

In other news, the coach of Fresno State (my school) got fired yesterday after 15 years. I knew his kid since elementary school and he went to the same church as my family growing up so its kinda sad to see him go. But with the state of the program this year (worst record in school history) something needed to be done. I think home games were averaging something like 30,000 tickets a game which is also by far the lowest in school history.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Fucking BS in the Sugar Bowl. They pick Mich and Vt and then bitch about the NT game because they didnt have an SEC team to pick. Hello wtf ARK is #6 you down syndrome water headed fucks. /end rant

I got my cotton bowl tickets allready though.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm looking forward to my MSU/UGA matchup. ought to be a good game for all concerned.


----------



## axl blaze

as well as my tOSU VS Florida. it's a bit surreal to think that this year Florida has the more vanilla offense than my team

also, I think South Carolina VS Nebraska will be good. I don't know who to pick. South Carolina historically under-performs when they go bowling. while Nebraka's defense either plays great or porous

Arkansas did get screwed. I would be pissed too, you have every right nowdub

if Alabama wins the Nat'l Title I will shoot myself. those SEC coaches have gotten so lucky. I wish it was pre-2000 when the SEC was more-or-less irrelevant, but then we would still be WOWing over Nebraska's triple option. oh the fail


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Ridiculous all the way around. I would of like to of seen OSU vs LSU but I cant argue with ALA bein there either. Thats the one game they got right i think. The cotton bowl is like ARK's second home. WE play TAMU there every year down there in the regular season and its only about a 275 mile drive. You can bet that place will be packed with Hog fans. Ill be there with a crew for sure. 
South Carolina will get walked all over I think. and tOSU will crush florida they are fucking horrible this year.  I think Boise got screwed pretty hard with no lube this year. The MAACO bowl against ASU wtf. Gonna be a drubbing.

Thank god we dont haveta watch NEB or FSU every year in the NT anymore.


----------



## Pander Bear

because fuck boise, thats why.


----------



## axl blaze

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Thank god we dont haveta watch NEB or FSU every year in the NT anymore.



*LOL*

I think tOSU will beat Florida. Florida just doesn't have much to work with here. I dunno about South Carolina VS Neb, in my mind, I can see either team getting whooped by either team. UGA VS MSU is the most thrilling match-up in my mind, once again because the teams are so eerily similar. both have great defenses and a great college QB

so it looks like we've got some interesting Big Ten VS SEC match-ups to squabble over

I'd put money down that the Big Ten goes 2-1


----------



## ChickenScratch

GO VOL...err...nevermind.

fml.


----------



## ChickenScratch

if an older woman that likes younger guys is a cougar, what is an older man that likes younger guys?






















a nitney lion



What time is bed time at the Sandusky house?


























when the big hand touches the little hand.



penn state, the only university where you can major in minors.


----------



## Pander Bear

6 in a row

6 in a row

6 in a row


----------



## nowdubnvr6

ChickenScratch said:


> GO VOL...err...nevermind.
> 
> fml.



Is this why Jack Daniels stays in business? Cause thats VOL fans every year?


----------



## Pander Bear

there's a joke about hogs fans and the number one retailer on the planet somewhere in there.


----------



## Kenickie

i thought the joke was about hogs fans and daisy guns, since they are made in the same place


----------



## axl blaze

being a Razorbacks fan and shouting "SUUUUU-EEEEEEEEEEY" is joke enough

almost as fail as the Mississippi State cowbells


----------



## nowdubnvr6

axl blaze said:


> being a Razorbacks fan and shouting "SUUUUU-EEEEEEEEEEY" is joke enough
> 
> almost as fail as the Mississippi State cowbells



Hey i think so too. One of the dumbest fucking rally cries ive ever heard in my life. And it takes like a minute of time to even complete by then we've allready turned the ball over.


----------



## ChickenScratch

there is nothing on earth worse than those fucking cow bells.


----------



## Kenickie

i don't know, the arkansas chant is a bit on the long side


----------



## ChickenScratch

not a big fan of the sick em woof woof thing that your faggot boyfriend and his faggot brathens nation does either.


----------



## Pander Bear

The cowbells remind me of the (faggy) winter olympics, even if its a bobsled race thing, where people can die for my amusement. 
The WOOOOO PIG SOOOOO-EEEEEY thing is fine. 

WHAT SUCKS IS SINGING ROCKY TOP. Lets all celebrate being from a shithole, and being too inbred to know it.

That, and that stupid gators chomp, go gators shit.

Fuck em all


----------



## ChickenScratch

rocky top is a great song.

phish even covers it.


----------



## Pander Bear

Ya, its right up there with Cold as Ice by foreigner and Gettin' jiggy wit it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Phish_cover_versions

And for something that actually sounds good: The number one RB prospect in the country committed to my team for the second straight year. Go Dawgs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u7ElD8oJ5I

he looks like Lamichael James


----------



## axl blaze

"rocky top" is a good song. I have found memories as a child singing that loud-as-fuck in my dad's truck as we would take a couple days off and relax and drink some beers while fishing in Tenn

"rocky top" is almost as cash as "West Virginia, country roads, take me home." now that is a clutch song right thurr! hurr!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

heyyyeellll yeahhh, axl.

getchu sum, son.


----------



## ChickenScratch

and pander, fuck you for putting cold as ice and gettin jiggy with it in the same sentence.

the fuck is wrong with you, mang.


----------



## axl blaze

what the fuck is wrong with all of us, here lately?

we are such diarrhea inducing faggots it's not even funny. but this is why I firmly believe that S+G is the best-kept sports forum on the internet 

it's doesn't help that you all have such a strikingly smart + good looking mod, though, eh?


----------



## ChickenScratch

shut your trap, faygit.


----------



## Pander Bear

idk, atri has really let himself go since he got married.

I thought you were gonna chastise us for throwing around faggot so aggressively. I kinda wish we had a gay around here to keep us in check.

Faggy faggy fag fag


----------



## China Rider

time to find out a little bit more about me

i don't despise the entire sec, just the teams that are good

tennesee, kentucky, vandy and miss state are teams i always root for

in hoops i like the sec a lot, besides fla

and yeah axl sports and gaming is by far the best forum here on BL, i'm just about finished with the lounge, bunch of boring fucks sharing unfunny, uninspiring, and unoriginal small talk


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> idk, atri has really let himself go since he got married.



i would have too, after i spent all my energy getting geggers preggers as soon as the ink was dry

though i do miss that tampa fan round here


----------



## Pander Bear

I quietly long for the day Vandy wins an SEC title. They have cool black unis and a head coach that isn't afraid to get physical.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

^^^^At least we know you'll be quiet for a while.


----------



## Pander Bear

Reading comprehension, sport. This _is_ me being quiet.


----------



## axl blaze

S+G is the new Lounge. S+G > TL. we bring more LULz. and you know since I'm the big cheese around here, I will let you get away with pretty much anything. once again: you know all the Admins don't pay attention to this place. TLB used to, but then my Buckeyes started cock-rocking UF once again in baskety hoops (sidebar: will TLB come back to bicker with me about UF VS tOSU bowl game or no?). alasdairm used to lord over this forum when he was a Senior Mod, but alas, he is no longer a powers-that-be

and PB being quiet? rule number one of being a sports fan, be loud

I still think it's funny how hyped the Buckeyes are since getting Urban Meyer. this is why all other NCAA teams hate my team. I would hate it if a team that went 6-6 was suddenly predicted to win a National Championship, in at least Meyer's second year as h/c


----------



## China Rider

urb aint shit without the chosen one 

or alex smith....

come on now

everyone knows the only reason meyer had success was cause of his quarterbacks


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but Urbz handled/coached them well. Alex Smith and Tim Tebow were great in college, but offensive scheme means a lot in NCAA. imagine Tebow in a pro-style set? he'd be horrid. imagine Alex Smith in anything but that West Coast offense, he'd be good, but not as great imo

just even thinking about the endless possibilities between Urban Meyer and true freshman QB Braxton Miller, definitely gets me at half-mast


----------



## Pander Bear

because you're gay


----------



## axl blaze

you must not have paid attention to popular bromenclature when you was in college

getting a boner for sports is not gay, it is actually the straightest thing a male can do


----------



## Pander Bear

all I read is that you're getting wood for an older, more experienced man, and his young muscled protege. What is it about nambla love and you mid-westerners?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Where are teh fuckin pics


----------



## D's

So im sure everyone knows that alabama is plying lsu in the sec championship game? Roll fuckin tideee rammer jammer yello hammer give em hell Alabama!


----------



## Pander Bear

tigerbait!


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck bammer up their stupid hick asses.


----------



## HighonLife

yes of course, the people from alabama are hicks

those from luisiana are refined, cultured members of high society

anyways i am not too picky on who wins, the edge goes to alabama for me, just hope its a good game, though something tells me i wont have to worry about that, cant wait

PS. just thought about something, chicken scratch, arent you from georgia or tennessee? just wondering, im in Texas btw soo its sounds like they're might be plenty of 'hick-ness' to go around, gotta love it


----------



## Pander Bear

he's from both. Keni is from arkansas/louisana, I'm from GA, D's is bammer, nowdubnvr is from arky, spacebass is from SC. We're awful— all of us.


----------



## axl blaze

the S+G NCAA college footbaw thread has constantly had enough Southern rednecks to fill one of your so-called "country miles" 

so what are some of the Bowl Games everyone else is most anticipating?

I'll post mine after I get some of yours


----------



## Pander Bear

what i plan to watch:

Rose Bowl: Oregon vs. Wisconsin (can't wait to see what happens!)
Fiesta Bowl: Oklahoma State vs. Stanford (Stanford doubles up the cowboys)
the BCS NC (the unicorn gores the dark lord once again)
Outback Bowl:Michigan State vs. Georgia (go dawgs, ought to be a good matchup)
Ticket City Bowl: Penn State vs. Houston (meh, maybe)
Discover Orange Bowl: Clemson vs. West Virginia (drink holgo drink)
Hyundai Sun Bowl: Utah vs. Georgia Tech (lose tech lose)
Taxslayer.com Gator Bowl: Ohio State vs. Florida (the clock struck twelve and now both teams carriages have turned into pumpkins. OSU wins a game it shouldnt have to play)
Champs Sports Bowl: Florida State vs. Notre Dame (lol, speaking of hollow nostalgia)
AutoZone Liberty Bowl: Cincinnati vs. Vanderbilt (better football is going to be played here than in the capitol one bowl, ok that's an overstatement, but this will be better, i promise)
Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl: Illinois vs. UCLA (the zombie program bowl— good watchin')

Considering this is only like a third of the bowls, and like half of these are inessential, we really need that playoffs. Some of these matchups (TCU vs Louisiana tech) are such fucking shit.


----------



## HighonLife

Pander Bear said:


> what i plan to watch:
> 
> *Rose Bowl: Oregon vs. Wisconsin (can't wait to see what happens!)
> Fiesta Bowl: Oklahoma State vs. Stanford (Stanford doubles up the cowboys)*the BCS NC (the unicorn gores the dark lord once again)
> Outback Bowl:Michigan State vs. Georgia (go dawgs, ought to be a good matchup)
> *Ticket City Bowl: Penn State vs. Houston (meh, maybe)*Discover Orange Bowl: Clemson vs. West Virginia (drink holgo drink)
> Hyundai Sun Bowl: Utah vs. Georgia Tech (lose tech lose)
> Taxslayer.com Gator Bowl: Ohio State vs. Florida (the clock struck twelve and now both teams carriages have turned into pumpkins. OSU wins a game it shouldnt have to play)
> *Champs Sports Bowl: Florida State vs. Notre Dame (lol, speaking of hollow nostalgia)*AutoZone Liberty Bowl: Cincinnati vs. Vanderbilt (better football is going to be played here than in the capitol one bowl, ok that's an overstatement, but this will be better, i promise)
> Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl: Illinois vs. UCLA (the zombie program bowl— good watchin')
> 
> Considering this is only like a third of the bowls, and like half of these are inessential, we really need that playoffs. Some of these matchups (TCU vs Louisiana tech) are such fucking shit.



the bold ones are my choices aside from the NC that  didnt bold

and it may be hollow nostalgia, but i love my noles and like most of the posters in this thread, have a serious disdain for anything notre dame so yea, GO NOLES!

oh and yea i live in texas and was born in Florida so does that make every southern state represented in this thread? guess shake needs to care more about football n we'd get that mississippi person


----------



## Pander Bear

that's only 5 games... that's like the amount of football one watches to keep from being outed as a nazi spy.


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> he's from both. Keni is from arkansas/louisana, I'm from GA, D's is bammer, nowdubnvr is from arky, spacebass is from SC. We're awful— all of us.



_I_ don't feel my behavior is terrible. has it been so long that we totally forget what a giant moldy douche SMOTPOKER was? i mean honestly.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, when this place was more big ten-ish it was unbearable.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

As long as its never a pac-12 hangout i think everyone will stay sane.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh god, that was the worst: last year's bandwagon oregon fan was even more annoying than the "east coast bias" USC trojans fan who went to UCLA but wouldnt ever rep them because of how bad they were / how big a fairweather fan he was.


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> oh god, that was the worst: last year's bandwagon oregon fan was even more annoying than the "east coast bias" USC trojans fan who went to UCLA but wouldnt ever rep them because of how bad they were / how big a fairweather fan he was.



lol jesus christ

oh tyrann

you're the heisman of my heart bb


----------



## China Rider

Rg3!


----------



## Kenickie

who the fuck watches that many RG3 games?


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> oh god, that was the worst: last year's bandwagon oregon fan was even more annoying than the "east coast bias" USC trojans fan who went to UCLA but wouldnt ever rep them because of how bad they were / how big a fairweather fan he was.



once again I agree whole-heartedly with our resident Pander Bear

I even used to like Oregon and the program that endures monthly monetary and spermastic Nike injections straight thru the jugular

however, the last couple years the fans of the program of the Ducks have really left a sour taste in my mouth... most especially against that Rose Bowl game of yonder between tOSU and Oregon. even subjectively speaking, the Bucks handled the Ducks with ease, but the Oregon fans insist that we cheated or are in some part of some East Coast sporting bias, on a level incognito


----------



## China Rider

please don't let a few assholes spoil your perspective on a university's fan base

please?

that being said iowa fans are fucking scum of the earth 

and philly eagle fans, god i hate those sour patch maggots


----------



## Pander Bear

fuck philly in its shitty ass


----------



## Kenickie

oregon sucks


----------



## China Rider

even though big ten is my conferance

i kinda like the pac 12, overall, better as a whole

i wouldn't mind ANY pac 12 team winning a national championship that isn't named usc

love the new coaches in the pac 12, mike leach at WSU and mora jr @ ucla

for no specific reason, i like washington, stanford and oregon state a lot


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Thats the problem no other school other than USC has a chance in hell of winning one. Im down for oregon and all but the type of football played on the west coast is pretty lackluster. When i was living out in humboldt I absolutely hated watching oregon/cal/stanford/usc every week. But then again im not too much a fan of living back in arkansas either.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Kenickie said:


> lol jesus christ
> 
> oh tyrann
> 
> you're the heisman of my heart bb



That is what happens when you get caught smoking fake weed LOL.  Moreover, with the offense in the SEC it isn't hard for a defensive player to look great.

RG3 was the most deserving (with Richardson at a close 2nd).  Just looking at his stats, and what he did with the talent around him is pretty incredible.  Sounds like he is a smart guy too..I think he will be very successful at the next level.


----------



## Kenickie

tyrann is also just a sophmore

#honeybadgerheisman2012

but did you see his suit?

edsbs said

Tyrann Mathieu's suit? WOVEN PLATINUM GET ON HIS LEVEL.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Shimmer.Fade said:


> That is what happens when you get caught smoking fake weed LOL.  Moreover, with the offense in the SEC it isn't hard for a defensive player to look great.
> 
> RG3 was the most deserving (with Richardson at a close 2nd).  Just looking at his stats, and what he did with the talent around him is pretty incredible.  Sounds like he is a smart guy too..I think he will be very successful at the next level.


 
Now that Luck is out of the picture for my Dolphins, RGIII is the player I hope we draft if given the opportunity to take the other three first round QB's. He is a smart fucking player, with insane athleticism to go with it. We seem to lack smart dual-threat QB's today. 

Anyways, glad as fuck to see this kid win the Heisman. Anybody who can put Baylor on the map deserves a fucking trophy.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Kenickie said:


> tyrann is also just a sophmore
> 
> #honeybadgerheisman2012
> 
> but did you see his suit?
> 
> edsbs said
> 
> Tyrann Mathieu's suit? WOVEN PLATINUM GET ON HIS LEVEL.



That suit is about as G as you can get well done


----------



## Pander Bear

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Moreover, with the offense in the SEC it isn't hard for a defensive player to look great.



God you're just packed to the gills with bullshit to talk, aren't you?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Hard to be considering I don't have gills.  Maybe you could list what you consider to be the actual offensive juggernauts in the SEC instead of your usual condescending homer-dribble?


----------



## Pander Bear

> Hard to be considering I don't have gills


 Must be why it all comes out your mouth, then.



> Maybe you could list what you consider to be the actual offensive juggernauts in the SEC instead of your usual condescending homer-dribble?



Have you been watching football? LSU hung 40 points on Oregon, without the benefit of their better QB— that was one of their 5 games against AP ranked teams. The only person to hang more points on Boise this year was TCU. South Carolina put 34 on a clemson that only allows 26 on average. Georgia put 31 on a tech team that allows 25 per game. Those stats, of course, include softish ACC schedules plus cupcakes. Alabama and Arkansas haven't had any meaningful OOC games, I'll admit, but SEC teams offenses perform just fine in bowl seasons— hence the whole 5 BCS championships in a row thing.

"High Powered offenses" (vertical pass attack from the big twelve) just don't see any pressure from their defenses. Anybody can throw bombs all day when you have all day to let routes develop, and never have to worry about taking a sack. Its not as though players like sanchez and mccoy are playing much better than stafford or Tebow. Who are the powerhouse offenses? Oregon? Stanford? Wisc? Michigan? Baylor? Houston?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Bit riled up aren't we.  SEC offenses are most certainly worse than Big12 offenses.  Georgia is the first on the board for the SEC at #29 in terms of total yardage, which while not perfect, is a pretty good measure of how good an offense is.  Here is a look at the top 5:
Houston, Baylor, Ore, OkSt, Oklahoma

So, with 4/5 Big12 teams in the top 5 for total yardage, and SEC having only 4 teams in the top 50 shows that SEC offense certainly not that good, and that putting up good defensive stats and play against such offenses isn't exceedingly impressive.

Just looking at the ORE vs LSU stats you can see that Oregon beat themselves.  12 penalties for -95 yards.  4 turnovers.  LSU only had 243 total yards of offense.  You can say LSU just plays such outstanding defense, or you can say Oregon wasn't ready to play LSU at LSU, and made a ton of critical mistakes.  Oregon racked up 334 and 27 points.  Without all those mistakes for Oregon the game would have looked much different.  Yea LSU has a good defense, but is it that good, or did Oregon shoot themselves in the leg?  Impossible to tell when you have LSU playing a NC game against someone they already beat, and whose offense is almost purely 1 dimensional.

None of the other games are you listed are that impressive considering the Avg pts allowed by the teams beat by SEC teams is pretty much within a touchdown of what those SEC teams actually scored.

I'm sure you didn't see much pressure from Big12 defenses because you probably didn't watch very many Big12 games.  I think the bowl games will settle our argument for one way or the other somewhat.  Too bad the NC game won't settle shit.  Naturally a play off system would settle things on the field the best.


----------



## HighonLife

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Here is a look at the top 5:
> Houston, Baylor, Ore, OkSt, Oklahoma
> 
> So, with 4/5 Big12 teams in the top 5 for total yardage, .



just cuz houston is in Texas doesnt mean they're in the Big12

C-USA i believe

nbd;js


and it mighta been nice to see Okie St. play LSU but i think Bama was prob a better team then OSU and i think they'll make it a more interesting game, 

and im not an SEC homer, im from Big 12 country

i know your in Germany but if i remember correctly you're a sooner right? not that it matters im just curious.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Yea I'm a Sooner =).  Oops..miscounted!  I mean 3/5 the point still stands though.


----------



## Kenickie

I'm proud to call myself a SEC fan, but you don't need to be living in the American South to know there is something wrong with the BCS and NCAA when ACC fans and Big 10 and PAC 12 fans can live among us as worthy equals, but our own children cannot compete in a playoff, or even have real humans decide the top 10. 

As President of the NCAA I'll stop this ridiculous war on over signing, pay for play, and graft. Money and bribery made the NCAA strong, and will make her strong again.

I'm Kenickie. Vote for me in 2012, and I'll promise to get some shit Big 10 team to the NC to get shit on by the SEC.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Ohhh darn im a felon and cant vote.


----------



## spaceyourbass

So Gus Malzahn leaves the Auburn OC job to be the head coach at Arkansas State. Really? Bye bye Auburn, hello...Arky State? Well, his wife is one crazy bitch. Damn I wish that video of her rants wasn't taken down.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Just looking at the ORE vs LSU stats you can see that Oregon beat themselves.  12 penalties for -95 yards.  4 turnovers.  LSU only had 243 total yards of offense.  You can say LSU just plays such outstanding defense, or you can say Oregon wasn't ready to play LSU at LSU, and made a ton of critical mistakes.  Oregon racked up 334 and 27 points.  Without all those mistakes for Oregon the game would have looked much different.  Yea LSU has a good defense, but is it that good, or did Oregon shoot themselves in the leg?  Impossible to tell when you have LSU playing a NC game against someone they already beat, and whose offense is almost purely 1 dimensional..




Obviously you didnt watch the game, and just looked at the final score and stats. 

LSU was up 40-13 midway through the 4th quarter. A large portion of those yards and half of their points came at the end when the outcome had already been decided. We put in our second string because we had completely destroyed Oregon. 

LSU isnt like your Pac/Big 12 teams that run up the score to make their weenie appear bigger...

Nobody can argue LSU's schedule this year. It's probably the toughest schedule a NC team has had to endure in quite a long time. Granted yes the SEC was a bit down this year. But it was still one hell of a gauntlet.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Wow..just deleted my whole fucking answer.  Bluelight is the ultimate troll.

I said I was not arguing whether about LSU's schedule or whether they should be in the NC game.  I was replying to other posts insinuating that a certain LSU player should not have won the Heisman because his team played mainly sub-par offenses in the SEC.  Richardson was a close second for me right behind RGIII because he ran the ball very well in a 1 dimensional offense against very good defenses.

I was saying that LSU's OMFG 40 PTS at home were mainly given to them by an unprepared ORE team that had had offseason troubles.  LSU had VERY average offense that game, and mainly put up OMFG 40 PTS due to ORE's mistakes.  Oregon turned the ball over a lot, had a ton of penalties, and often gave LSU great field position.  It is impossible to say whether LSU is really that good, or if Oregon just laid an egg.  I personally think LSU is really good, and deserves what it has earned, but I also think ORE laid a huge egg that game, and that the personnel match-ups were not great.  The point of what I was saying was to demonstrate that SEC offense is sup-par.  The best offense coming in at 29th in Total YPG shows this fact.

Personally I wish we could have seen an LSU v OkSt  matchup.  I think OkSt has the personnel (SIZE and speed) to make their offense work vs LSU in comparison to ORE.  I also think that their defense would have given LSU fits.  Anyways, we will never know =(.  I really like the steam gathering to blow up this stupid fucking BCS system though.


----------



## Kenickie

LSU didn't play Oregon at home -- opening games are always at neutral locations


----------



## Pander Bear

and teams don't just turn the ball over, the other team generally has something to do with it.



> The best offense coming in at 29th in Total YPG shows this fact.



if this was the case, you'd see high powered big 12 offenses skating past shitty teams like fsu.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

In Cowboy's Stadium with 37,000 seats sold to LSU I would say there was a probably a pretty loud section for LSU.  Forgot it was the first game of the season for both teams.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Pander Bear said:


> and teams don't just turn the ball over, the other team generally has something to do with it.



Lol I said LSU was a good team..I just said it was mainly their defense and Ore's mistakes that won them that game..


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> I'm Kenickie. Vote for me in 2012, and I'll promise to get some shit Big 10 team to the NC to get shit on by the SEC.



by 2013, that team in the National Championship against an SEC team will be Meyer's Ohio State

in 2013, expect tOSU to crumble an over-rated SEC team (the SEC is only getting worse as a conference, top to bottom, year-to-year)

then watch as the SEC becomes the new Big Ten, unable to beat a Big Ten team in the BCS National Championship, all at the deft hands of tOSU and Urban Meyer

in this decade I could legitimately see tOSU winning at least half of the National Championships


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> fuck philly in its shitty ass



Philly has really ugly ladies per square mile... er, per square lady, maybe


----------



## Kenickie

LSU played (and beaten) 8 ranked opponents this season. Boise, The Media's beloved Cinderella, has only beat 7 ranked opponents in the past 6 seasons combined.

#SEC UBER ALLES


----------



## axl blaze

if anything I would call LSU the media's darling far more than Boise State... I mean really


----------



## Pegasus

^Come on, their coach has been criticized way more than any coach with his record.

There was just an awesomely bad field goal miss in the SDSU vs UL Lafayette game (by SDSU, 4th quarter)...  If anyone finds footage of this, please post it.  (preferably with the commentary intact-- the way they set it up was magnificent)


----------



## axl blaze

Les Miles criticized? I know you SECers are delirious, but this is borderline stupidity talking. Miles has numerous National Championships, and although the media initially portrayed him a bit as a bumbling idiot/riverboat gambler, now he is largely only known for the latter

what could this vitriol criticism be? "well he lost twice that one year, should've only lost once!" 

and the Bowl Season at least got off to an exciting start. it's nice to see Ohio University come up with their first bowl win in a long time, coming up over a good-for-the-WAC Utah State


----------



## Kenickie

no, the criticism is that he's not a good coach, or a real coach at all, that he's built his career on luck, not talent. pay attention.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya axl... The LSU tigers are a sort of media darling, just like any other team that wins all their games, but Les Miles is kind of divorced from the praise in a way that say, a nick saban, would never be. Saban is viewed as the head of a household, where as Les pretty much has "hold on loosely" playing in the background whenever he's on camera (eating grass, clapping like a moron, forgetting to call a time out, calling a time out when he's out of them).


----------



## axl blaze

but that's why people like me, NCAA fans who have no stock in the SEC, kinda like Les Miles and think he's entertaining. even the lay-fan probably recognizes Nick Saban's Satanity, as the Alabama h/c

btw - did anybody else see this amazing clip from a Texas high school state championship, played in Cowboys Stadium, where a rogue golf cart somehow kept running and continued to barrel into coaches/trainers/bystanders??

the one guy who stopped the car went very MacGuyver lol "that's like a runaway cart there and it finally took somebody to stop it"


----------



## axl blaze

oh yah, and you just reminded me of that awesome Les Miles/Lee Corso eating grass commercial

and how is he not BCS mainstream again??


----------



## Pander Bear

"
and how is he not BCS mainstream again?? "

what is that?


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> LSU played (and beaten) 8 ranked opponents this season. Boise, The Media's beloved Cinderella, has only beat 7 ranked opponents in the past 6 seasons combined.
> 
> #SEC UBER ALLES



Media darling? You gotta be fucking kidding me. The exact opposite is true. Every time I hear Boise mentioned by the talking heads on ESPN they mention how they dont play anyone good/dont deserve to be there ect.

If anything the "media darlings" are your tigers. GAME OF THE CENTURY LOL.


----------



## China Rider

no team is more of a media darling than notre dame

i liked it last year when somebody made an already nervous kid film tape on high atop a tilted tower during a wind storm

why isn't anyone in jail for negligence?


----------



## axl blaze

the only fans that can delude themselves into thinking the SEC is anything but media darlings are SEC fans. I'm sure Care is all like, try being a fan of Fresno State!

my list of the most lubed-up NCAA schools by the media:

1) LSU
2) Alabama
3) the Rest of the SEC excluding the really bad schools like Vandy
4) Notre Dame
5) Ohio State

don't get me wrong, I would love to go back to the years before now (pre-2003) when the SEC was just a shit-stain on even the ACC's boot heel

but things are far from that this year. you can't say how you're the best and how the BCS hand jobs you on the regular, to the Rodney Dangerfield card. cake and eating it too, etc


----------



## Pander Bear

youre boring, axl.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> the only fans that can delude themselves into thinking the SEC is anything but media darlings are SEC fans. I'm sure Care is all like, try being a fan of Fresno State!
> 
> my list of the most lubed-up NCAA schools by the media:
> 
> 1) LSU
> 2) Alabama
> 3) the Rest of the SEC excluding the really bad schools like Vandy
> 4) Notre Dame
> 5) Ohio State
> 
> don't get me wrong, I would love to go back to the years before now (pre-2003) when the SEC was just a shit-stain on even the ACC's boot heel
> 
> but things are far from that this year. you can't say how you're the best and how the BCS hand jobs you on the regular, to the Rodney Dangerfield card. cake and eating it too, etc


 


You're forgetting Florida State. The entire nation is still wondering why they were ranked #5 to start the season. Seriously, what the fuck. They deserve a place in the top five, considering they are ranked higher than they are supposed to be every single year, more than any other school. They finish first in every measurement somebody has created for most overrated teams. 

I'm always happy to see them fail, however :D


----------



## axl blaze

ahh yes. I will then put

6) Florida State
7) Virginia Tech 

good calls 3, 4


----------



## China Rider

you'll never see okla state on that list

cause they are afraid to say the wrong thing

i have a hard on for mike gundy, btw

thanks to axl for creating that safe zone

cause apparently, i'm now a super testosterone fueled fagbashing of a man for making a comment like that


----------



## axl blaze

I think it's hilarious that Penn State QB got knocked the fuck out against his own WR in a post-practice locker room scuffle. he also suffered a seizure. I hate Matt McGloin with a passion. he is a below average QB

hey McGloin! -


----------



## China Rider

lol yeah that news made me lol all over my shirt

the whole mcgloin family are over enthusiastic stereotypical jocks

i played against matt and his brother in high school baseball

and their oldest brother is this weird dude, who because he coached my bro one year in college, sends him a birthday card in the mail ever year


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> lol yeah that news made me lol all over my shirt
> 
> the whole mcgloin family are over enthusiastic stereotypical jocks
> 
> i played against matt and his brother in high school baseball
> 
> and their oldest brother is this weird dude, who because he coached my bro one year in college, sends him a birthday card in the mail ever year


 
Well, at least we know his little brother attended the right school, at least.


----------



## axl blaze

haha, I've heard from a friend from Scranton and he said that the McGloin family are a bunch of pricks anyways


----------



## spaceyourbass

Care said:


> Media darling? You gotta be fucking kidding me. The exact opposite is true. Every time I hear Boise mentioned by the talking heads on ESPN they mention how they dont play anyone good/dont deserve to be there ect.



Well, Boise fills its stadium with what, maybe 15,000 fan$? Boise was a good story/experiment while it lasted, but hell Boise didn't even win the Mountain West this year. 



> If anything the "media darlings" are your tigers. GAME OF THE CENTURY LOL.


 
When you win, the media likes you because they know your fans are watching. In the past I've gone 3 or 4 weeks without daring to switch to ESPN to maybe see my team getting whooped on the highlight reel. 

As for the "game of the century," it's like everyone decided it was too boring and wanted a DO-OVER. If LSU would have blown-out Bama, I don't think Bama would be playing for the MNC, and vice versa. Because the game was low-scoring as crap and did not produce a truly epic finish, and because OSU lost to freaking Iowa State, the people indeed get their DO-OVER. I swear, it is like the SECSPN gods swooped down from above and made OSU lose that game.




Pander Bear said:


> Saban is viewed as the head of a household, where as Les pretty much has "hold on loosely" playing in the background whenever he's on camera (eating grass, clapping like a moron, forgetting to call a time out, calling a time out when he's out of them).



This is golden. POINTS FER PANDER!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

axl blaze said:


> the only fans that can delude themselves into thinking the SEC is anything but media darlings are SEC fans. I'm sure Care is all like, try being a fan of Fresno State!
> 
> my list of the most lubed-up NCAA schools by the media:
> 
> 1) LSU
> 2) Alabama
> 3) the Rest of the SEC excluding the really bad schools like Vandy
> 4) Notre Dame
> 5) Ohio State
> 
> don't get me wrong, I would love to go back to the years before now (pre-2003) when the SEC was just a shit-stain on even the ACC's boot heel
> 
> but things are far from that this year. you can't say how you're the best and how the BCS hand jobs you on the regular, to the Rodney Dangerfield card. cake and eating it too, etc




I was surprised to not see Oklahoma on your list, but then I thought about it.  The media actually always seems to hate on Oklahoma, and right as they start to come around we lay an egg.  The rankings sure do always give us a lot of love though =)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

China Rider said:


> you'll never see okla state on that list
> 
> cause they are afraid to say the wrong thing
> 
> i have a hard on for mike gundy, btw
> 
> thanks to axl for creating that safe zone
> 
> cause apparently, i'm now a super testosterone fueled fagbashing of a man for making a comment like that



I really like Gundy too.  I get to go to a lot of OSU home games when I am back in the US, and they are always a lot of fun to watch.  I was really disappointed to see Bama get the nod over them =\.


----------



## axl blaze

seeing Bama get the nod over *OSU *is just another huge travesty in the BCS era doted with travesties

and yeah, I should've put Oklahoma either before or after *tOSU *on that list, eh? no hard feelings. if your school is a media darling, like mine and yours, I think you should embrace it


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> if your school is a media darling, like mine and yours, I think you should embrace it


 
True dat. I'm enjoying how some of the talking heads are finally giving South Carolina credit on the 10-2 regular season. All they talk about is overcoming the loss of the "big three" (WR Jeffery, RB Lattimore, QB Garcia), how Spurrier has done one of his greatest coaching jobs ever, and how our defense is legit. Now that I think about it, another almost-cliche is how SCAR is winning by running well and playing good defense, and not like the "Fun-n-Gun" pass happy teams Spurrier dominated with at Florida.

Still, I wish they'd replace one of those story lines with a more in-depth analysis. For example, does Spurrier finally have the makings of a great QB with Connor Shaw? It is astonishing that Steve freaking Spurrier has not produced one of those brilliant system QBs since his first season with S.CAR in 2005. We've never had a QB who we can truly look at and say, "_there's no way that he will cost us the next game, and if we do lose then it damn sure won't be the QB's fault._" Garcia was way too hot and cold, and his party rage level was top-10 in the nation.

Shaw, on the other hand, is a coach's son who lives and breathes football. Spurrier recruited him largely because he fell in love with the idea of having a dual-threat QB around 2006. The Head Ball Coach gave Syvelle Newton (primarily a WR/DB/RB in college) the starting QB job for a few games over standard pocket-passer Blake Mitchell. Newton was a decent passer and had quite a bit of success, but ultimately proved to most effective as a WR/DB when Mitchell earned his job back. Newton was not a true QB in size or passing ability, but he was able to step-in and win games when Mitchell was in a slump. Spurs was uber-impressed with the possible advantages of a *true dual-threat QB*, as opposed to a QB who is mobile only by virtue of good footwork in the pocket and  decent scrambling ability.

Connor Shaw can run like hell and is great at the *zone-read*. He ran the zone-read in high school, and now it is USC's main strategy on offense (I-formation was still heavily used the previous season). In the zone-read, the QB is operating an option in which he can hand the ball to a RB or keep it to run or throw (often faking to the RB). It is all about being able to read the defense and make quick, effective decisions to gain yardage. The QB must act quickly to take advantage of what the defense is showing him (hand off to RB if the free DE is containing, pull the ball from RB and run towards the side of the DE if he goes for the RB, etc). There are plenty of QBs with the ability to make those decisions correctly, but if the QB can make the reads quick AND throw well AND he's a damn good runner..that is a lot for the defense to think about and physically defend. If you can sustain long drives and get the defense physically tired and mentally confused/discouraged, you're doing your job.

 Shaw knows when to slide, when to protect the ball and go down or take a loss, and when to dart into the open spaces left by opposing defenses. He can put a deep ball on the money...Our best WR Alshon Jeffery dropped a couple of long-balls from Shaw not long after Shaw was named the starter, and he NEVER drops footballs when they are even near the money...It was almost like Jeffery was so accustomed to having to make crazy good catches (courtesy of many Garcia passes), that he had to get used to the possibility of turning around in-stride with the football right where it should be, just like the play is designed . Shaw likes to spread the ball around, and he's been pretty damn consistent in making the easy throws and avoiding stupid ones. He doesn't force shit when it's not there. *The collective blood pressure of Gamecock fans has decreased big-time* since Shaw showed us how he rolls. 

Even when Garcia was "on," there was always a great sense of nervousness as we'd wait for his next mind-boggling mistake...And I mean every single one of our fans, unless heavily medicated, had that nervous feeling about Garcia. How does a guy look NFL-bound on one play, and then on the very next play do something like, oh I don't know, *THROW THE BALL DIRECTLY TO THE OTHER TEAM!?!?* I get on him, but he's still in great football shape and I hope he earns an NFL practice squad job. If he can mature or rededicate himself to the game or whatever, he could have a successful career as a back-up QB. He is definitely a gamer and will put his body on the line to get those extra yards running. He's physically able to take big hits, not get himself injured, and bounce back up despite the pain. A lot of guys come from college to the NFL, only to get beat to hell and never recover or develop. As a QB who is not built like Tebow, Garcia needs to learn to avoid unnecessary hits. 

But I digress. It is nice to finally have Connor Shaw running shit for my Gamecocks. He is still very young and made plenty of mistakes this year, but it is evident that he has learned from his mistakes. In other words, Shaw is not as amazing as I might have described him, but at this pace he could be a great one. For a sophomore with only 7 games under his belt (6-1 as a starter), he has exhibited mental maturity and has made improvements from week to week. He's made some clutch plays this year, and there is no way the Gamecocks are close to 10-2 without him. 

*He's a God damned breath of fresh Flowery Branch, GA air.* With his exceptional athletic ability and impressive work ethic, and under the guidance of a certain Steve Spurrier, Shaw could one day become a top college QB.

_I understand if you good folks don't want to read all this junk about a team you probably don't give a crap about, but please allow this die-hard Gamecock fan to gloat!
_
If someone out there has no team to pull for (or lost interest in a team) and wants to get into (or back into) the spirit of the great sport of college football, the *South Carolina Gamecocks would be a good team to give a chance*! We are historic underdogs with a chip on our shoulder. NO ONE gave us a chance to EVER be consistently good, even after Spurrier got here! We are proving those people very, very wrong, but not so much in an "I told ya so" sort of way, if that makes sense. Plus our female fans, a *truly fine bunch*, enjoy triumphantly saying "Go Cocks" and wearing shirts/hoodies that simply say "Cocks" across the boobs. You can laugh and say "_So, you like having Cocks on your tits_..." and not be immediately smacked in the face. Nice, huh?

Lol I remember the last time Georgia came to play USC, there was a group of UGA dudes who kept egging on the USC chicks to say "Go Cocks"...They were all "man that shit is GREAT haha, I just love hearing that, say it again!"  *Good times.*


----------



## Care

*Ohio State gets bowl ban, other penalties*



> COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP)—Urban Meyer’s first Ohio State team won’t be bowl-bound.
> 
> The NCAA hit Ohio State with a one-year bowl ban and other penalties on Tuesday for a scandal that involved eight players taking a total of $14,000 in cash and tattoos in exchange for jerseys, rings and other Buckeyes memorabilia. Tipped to the violations, then-coach Jim Tressel failed to speak up.
> 
> The university had previously offered to vacate the 2010 season, return bowl money, go on two years of NCAA probation and use five fewer football scholarships over the next three years.
> 
> But the NCAA countered with a bowl ban in Meyer’s first year as head coach in 2012, further reduced the number of scholarships and tacked on a year of probation.



http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news;_ylt=At1VOLtvh3AgBDE0CO44SZU5nYcB?slug=ap-ncaa-ohiost


... that sucks axl.

Is the NCAA trying to make college football as lame as possible?


----------



## Pander Bear

no, they're trying to make voluntary self-reporting as attractive as possible:

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...fts-from-richt/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog



> ATHENS – Mark Richt’s generosity and compassion toward his staff has landed the Georgia football coach in hot water with the NCAA.
> 
> Richt made personal payments of more than $25,000 to coaches and support staff due to what he perceived as inadequate compensation for those individuals. Richt’s actions were determined to be secondary violations of NCAA rules regarding supplemental pay, according to a recent NCAA review of an lengthy internal investigation conducted by UGA.
> 
> According to those reports, obtained by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution through the Freedom of Information Act, Richt paid former recruiting assistant Charlie Cantor $10,842 over an 11-month period through March of 2011, former linebackers coach John Jancek $10,000 in the summer of 2009 and $6,150 to director of player development John Eason in July of 2010. All of the payments were made by checks from Richt’s personal bank account after UGA’s previous athletic administration declined his requests for increased compensation for those parties.
> 
> However, Richt unknowingly violated the provisions of NCAA bylaw 11.3.2.2, which regulates supplemental pay for staff members. Both Richt and the staff members who accepted his payments received letters of admonishment from UGA and must undergo additional rules education, according to the documents.
> 
> Richt was unavailable for comment on Monday. Athletic Director Greg McGarity declined to discuss details about the case, but acknowledged that all the violations discovered were deemed secondary and that the NCAA considers it a closed matter as of Nov. 30th.
> 
> “The report stands on its own,” McGarity said on Monday. “There’s nothing to add. We’re moving forward.”
> 
> Richt’s unsanctioned payments were just a few of several violations discovered by UGA in an internal investigation led by attorney Mike Glazier of the NCAA-specialized lawfirm of Bond, Schoeneck & King of Overland Park, Kan. In all, the Bulldogs admitted to committing at least 10 secondary violations in separate reports submitted first to the SEC office in Birmingham.
> 
> The NCAA enforcement staff reviewed those reports and responded with its findings in a Nov. 30th letter to SEC Commissioner Mike Slive. In summary, the NCAA agreed with assertions of Georgia and the SEC that all the violations were secondary. As a result of actions already taken, “no further action should be taken by the NCAA in the matter,” wrote Christopher Stroebel, NCAA director of enforcement for secondary violations.
> 
> Also revealed in the report:
> 
> Georgia was determined to have violated game-simulation recruiting rules during an unofficial visit last January by prospective student-athlete Marshall Morgan. Morgan is a place-kicker from Coral Springs, Fla., who has committed to sign in the class of 2012. Coaches played a video of the Georgia fans’ doing the traditional cheer, “Go Dawgs, Sic ‘Em,” on the Sanford Stadium videoboard, while Morgan pretended to kickoff. Richt self-reported the incident retrospectively after learning that the “missing man formation” the Bulldogs’ orchestrated for Isaiah Crowell last January constituted a secondary violation.
> Defensive coordinator Todd Grantham had impermissible contact with an unidentified recruit in May of 2010. After signing in at the front office of a high school, Grantham walked down a hall looking for the school’s football coach. Unable to locate the coach’s office, Grantham was approached by a young man who asked if he could help him find his way. As it turned out, that individual was the prospect Grantham was there to recruit. Their “small talk” on the way to the coach’s office exceeded the NCAA’s limits for “greetings” during a non-contact period and Georgia was found to be in violation of NCAA bylaws 13.02.4 and 13.1.1.1 regarding contact. As a result, Grantham was withheld from off-campus recruiting activities from Nov. 27-Dec. 3, the number of evaluation days for the football staff for spring of 2012 was reduced from 168 to 158 and Grantham was ordered to attend a two-day rules seminar next summer.
> An unidentified football prospect (his name was redacted because he is now enrolled at UGA) received impermissible overnight lodging and transportation during an overnight visit last year. The prospect was scheduled to spend the night with a student-athlete in a university dormitory, which is sanctioned, but made a “spur-of-the-moment decision” to stay with another student-athlete at an off-campus apartment. Off-campus lodging and transportation for which is impermissible.
> Last month, Georgia provided two free meals to Tyriq Gurley, the 5-year-old little brother of 2012 running back prospect Todd Gurley. Meals were permitted for Gurley and his parents but not for siblings on the official visit. The Gurleys reimbursed UGA $21.33 for the child’s meals and UGA reported a violation of bylaw 13.6.7.7.
> 
> Those minor violations were added to a list that included Crowell’s “the missing man formation,” the impermissible participation of football lettermen Randall Godfrey and David Pollack in the commitment announcement ceremony of then-prospect, and the routine overpayment of four graduate assistants due to a clerical error last spring, and several instances of inadvertent “pocket dialing” of prospects during impermissible periods earlier this year.
> 
> While all the violations are minor and seem trivial in nature, McGarity was profusely apologetic in his seven-page letter to Slive.
> 
> “I want you to know that I am disappointed and embarrassed to be reporting multiple secondary violations in our football program,” McGarity wrote. “It is my hope, however, that after reviewing our self-report of each of these matters, you will come to the same conclusions that I have.”
> 
> Ultimately, Slive and the NCAA agreed with Georgia’s assessment. But McGarity is vowed to step up the Bulldogs’ educational efforts regarding NCAA policy. In addition to regularly-scheduled classes, he has instituted monthly and quarterly meetings for coaches and support staff.
> 
> Clearly the most intriguing findings were those that detailed Richt’s under-the-table payments to staff when the previous administration refused his requests. Not only does it illustrate Richt’s determination to do what he perceived as right for his staff members, it offers a glimpse into the dynamics of the relationship between Richt and former AD Damon Evans.
> 
> Richt decided to pay Cantor money out of his own pocket after determining that Cantor was underpaid for his position compared to comparable programs against whom Georgia competed. Richt asked for a $10,000 raise. However, the University was in the midst of a campus-wide pay freeze and was experiencing furloughs, so Evans declined. Richt subsequently paid Cantor $834 a month over 13 months via personal check.
> Richt did the same thing in the summer of 2009. Richt asked the administration for a raise for linebackers coach John Jacek after he was offered the coordinator’s position in the summer of 2009. Richt’s request was declined, so he wrote Jancek a personal check for $10,000 on June 30, 2009.
> Eason received a $6,150 pay cut when Richt moved him off the coaching staff into an administrative role. Richt wrote a personal check for that amount to Eason in July of 2010.
> 
> McGarity contends it wasn’t rogue behavior on Richt’s part. The UGA AD included exhibits in his report of instances in which the athletic department sanctioned monetary gifts from Richt.
> 
> In December 2009, due to “difficult economic conditions being experienced by the University,” the athletic department decided to not provide “bowl bonuses” to non-coach staff members. Richt went to senior associate AD Frank Crumley and asked him to provide a chart of who would have normally received bonuses and in what amount. Crumley provided that list and Richt paid 10 people – sports medicine director Ron Courson, video coordinator Joe Tereshinski, strength and conditioning coaches Keith Gray and Clay Walker, football operations manager Josh Brooks, high school relations director Ray Lamb and four administrative assistants — $15,227 out of his own pocket.
> 
> Richt also paid the $15,337.50 five-year longevity bonus to former assistant Dave Johnson when Johnson left Georgia in 2008 just short of his fifth anniversary and the administration refused to pay. Richt paid $6,000 to Jon Fabris in December of 2010 when Fabris was unable to find a job after his UGA severance package expired.
> 
> In each case,the payments were not considered against NCAA rules because they were done with the knowledge of the athletic administration, according to the report.
> 
> McGarity wrote in the report that he included details of those actions by Richt because “the University believes Coach Richt acted out of a generous heart and certainly without any intent to violate NCAA rules.” McGarity explained that Richt and his wife Katharyn maintain two checking accounts, one that is used primarily by his wife for household expenses. The other, monitored by Richt, is what they call their “Giving Account.”



lol, i shake my head. i wish we had a cheatin' oversignin' ESS EEE SEE coach.


----------



## axl blaze

*spaceyourbass *- I read every single damn sentence! it's refreshing to know that you also have a bit of footbaw knowledge stowed into that brain of yours. however, I got over that *"GO COCKS!" *juvenile shit long ago, as I do believe I had a COCKS hat when I was in middle school  USCe is doing some things right, namely *Jadeveon Clowney *- that dude is such a raw, brutal, and young defensive talent that I am a huge fan of. I think he has what it takes to be a big NFL talent. I am also a huge fan of the *zone-read offense*, offensively speaking. I'm impressed that you know so much about that offense. if your team has some athletic lineman and a RB with good vision that can make solid cuts - it is the way to go and it works in the NCAA level. for those not in the know, zone-read works so well because the OL doesn't necesarily bloke a man, they block an area, which opens up some big holes once again if your team's RB has vision

*Care*- and let me get a chance to get this off my chest. my Buckeyes are hit with a one-year bowl ban. I'm okay with that, in this arbitrary decade of the BCS, I guess the punishment fits the crime. but what I am most pissed about is tOSU Athletic Director Gene Smith. Gene Smith should have been fired along with Tressel, who he threw under the bus to save his own ass. why I am so angry with Smith is this, for an entire year he has been flapping his gums assuring Buckeye Nation that there will be *NO *post-season ban on the Buckeyes. I thought, how so? surely the NCAA is pissed and is looking to make an example of even one of their formerly untouchable cash cows in tOSU footbaw. but then I got to thinking, Smith surely must know more about this issue than someone like me, so maybe he is correct?

Buckeye Nation believe Gene Smith when even after further minor NCAA infractions commited by tOSU post-Tat-Gate that their would be no bowl ban. looks like AD Gene Smith is the idiot that myself and many fans thought he was. if Smith could have shown ANY foresight, he would have done the right thing and at the least signed off on tOSU's shitty bowl game this year (Taxslayer.com Gator Bowl VS FL Gators. if Smith could have shown ANY foresight, he would have at the most refused to allow those guilty tOSU players to sit out (even though the BC$ just saw dollar signs again and allowed those said guilty players to play) in last year's Sugar Bowl VS Arkansas

I am *100 percent* sure that if Gene Smith was not an idiot he would have sat these players and we would not see a Bowl Ban in Urban Meyer's first year as H/C, where the Buckeyes _should be _competing for a Big Ten title, but won't even be able to get that chance. I won't even get into, too much, on how innane of a punishment these Bowl Bans are, as they most obviously affect players that didn't even commit the crime the most. the NCAA needs to come up with a new way to dish out punishments, agreed?

otoh, how funny would it be if this situation plays out. USCw (who has another Bowl Ban next year) goes undefeated. tOSU goes undefeated. now, some high-rolling sports fan like Mark Cuban steps in, and cock-slaps the NCAA in the face by paying all the expenses for an "exhibition" game closely before or after the BCS's National Title Game between those two schools - USCw VS tOSU? *that *would be hilarious, but I'm not sure a mightily pissed off NCAA would take to kindly to something like that

and *PB *- so it looks like UGA H/C Richt, citing economic hardships of his employer, pays his coaching staff out-of-pocket for raises to their salaries that would normally have been granted??

I can't believe I'm typing these words, but did Richt just commit the most classy NCAA violation of all-time?? I've been a fan of Richt since day one, and I hope that all you UGA fans (I guess we only have two and-a-half here, if we still count StaffWriter, and Kenickie counts as half of a fan to any and all SEC team ) now realize what a quality H/C and dude Richt is. to all the UGA fans that have been calling for his head on a platter since the last couple years and even throught he first two weeks of this season - how would you like that *crow *cooked?


----------



## Pander Bear

I'll eat crow if Richt brings us back a crystal football. That's something UGA fans ought to expect, and something I don't think Richt can deliver. We'll see though.


----------



## axl blaze

those expectations are steep, and I don't think that they're going to happen, but I commend you. I think all fans of all consistent Top 25 programs should expect the same 

god damn! the NCAA sucks! the BCS sucks! I'm livid about no Big Ten Title/no Bowl Game next year, already 

I hope tOSU goes undefeated like Florida State did in like what - 1985 - when Bowden was suspended for a year and they also faced a Bowl Ban


----------



## Pander Bear

hey... third best recruiting in the country, no real instate rival recruiting wise, several other regional powers competing against you, but hey, they're all winning NCs. Everybody associated with UGA football, from the school, to the alumni, to the fans, to the players, to the staff... they all deserve it, they are hungry for it, idk what else it takes to make it happen. Damn I wish Green and stafford had stuck around for their senior years, same for a slew of other players. Meh.


IDK axl, I know you would be considerably less happy with Meyer if Tressel kicked his dick straight in every time OSU played florida, know what I mean?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> those expectations are steep, and I don't think that they're going to happen, but I commend you. I think all fans of all consistent Top 25 programs should expect the same
> 
> god damn! the NCAA sucks! the BCS sucks! I'm livid about no Big Ten Title/no Bowl Game next year, already
> 
> I hope tOSU goes undefeated like Florida State did in like what - 1985 - when Bowden was suspended for a year and they also faced a Bowl Ban


 
You really don't have that much to be mad about. With how big a scandal this was made out to be by ESPN and the other important figures in sports media (who are they, again?), a one year bowl ban and 9 schollies isn't going to set your program back at all. 

Next year is going to suck for you anyways. Even great coaches struggle in their first year. You're really only missing out on a Blue Turf Airplane Toilet Bowl appearance, which is barely watchable anyways. 

It's fucked up that you got penalized at all, but that is the way of the NCAA. 

Wanna join me in bitching about how the SEC gets away with cheating?


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> hey... third best recruiting in the country, no real instate rival recruiting wise, several other regional powers competing against you, but hey, they're all winning NCs. Everybody associated with UGA football, from the school, to the alumni, to the fans, to the players, to the staff... they all deserve it, they are hungry for it, idk what else it takes to make it happen. Damn I wish Green and stafford had stuck around for their senior years, same for a slew of other players. Meh.
> 
> 
> IDK axl, I know you would be considerably less happy with Meyer if Tressel kicked his dick straight in every time OSU played florida, know what I mean?



you might not believe me here with this, but I completely feel you on your team's analysis and winning/winning it all. UGA plays in a tough conference. granted, in the usually much easier SEC East, not West. I give UGA props. they have storied rivalries with teams that usually do pretty well for themselves (FLA, AUB, etc)

and I hate "the Curse of a the Big-Time Program" aka being forced to see the best athletes time and time again leave for the NFL instead of starting for all four years. hey, for millions of dollars, who can blame them? only Tim Tebow has been Holy enough/comfortable enough 

I'll say it again - every big-time college footbaw program should aim for a BCS National Championship every year. sure, for a year or so it might be rather unrealistic, but your team has to get over this and then unlock and reload new talent through and through and through. yo PB - this isn't a problem for regions like ours, eh? (GA, Northern FL for you and Ohio and surrounding for me)

sadly for UGA I just think that for them to achieve this kind of success, they need to develop another Herschel Walker type of player (or Tebow, or Newton, you get my drift). UGA has been close recently with players such as Stafford, Moreno, et al. but of course players like Walker (or Archie Griffin to me) don't just grow on trees

damn, there ain't no feeling in the world like having your NCAA team win the Crystal Ball!! thankfully, most here have experienced this at least once through their liftime. now 3, 4 hopefully is old enough to remember those Thug U days. if not, he can just turn on the TV on Sunday and watch the horses that his stable hath unleashed (Hester, Lewis) 

the goal at all times is to win it all. agree or disagree?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm 1 and 3 in my money bowl pick em.

FML.


----------



## Pander Bear

you picked FIU?


----------



## ChickenScratch

yesh.


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, a fool and his money are soon parted, as they say.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, well i'm playing with free money since i won the last pick em of the regular season.

in short, i'm fucking allsum.


----------



## Pander Bear

ball so hard ball so hard ball so hard


----------



## D's

Anyone know when and what time Alabama and Lsu play? (Central time).


----------



## ChickenScratch

lolz.


----------



## D's

ChickenScratch said:


> lolz.


stfu faggot.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

D's said:


> Anyone know when and what time Alabama and Lsu play? (Central time).


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> Next year is going to suck for you anyways. Even great coaches struggle in their first year. You're really only missing out on a Blue Turf Airplane Toilet Bowl appearance, which is barely watchable anyways.



I dunno man, I really do think that Urban Meyer is going to have a field day with tOSU QB Braxton Miller. I truly do see the Buckeyes competing for a Big Ten Title next year. don't let it slip your mind how natural it is for Big Ten teams to bend over and take it when the Buckeyes are against

oh well. I'm predicting a BCS National Championship in Urban's 2nd year. at least I can still aim for this

do you think Miami will get the Death Penalty, S+G?

do you think Penn State will get the Death Penalty, S+G?

I actually think PSU deserves it. Miami not so much. I think Miami will get hit with a two year Bowl Ban, sadly. I don't know what the hell is going to happen with that PSU situation. I do think that the NCAA doesn't have the stones to hit a team with the Death Penalty, anymore. but I really feel like PSU deserves it

and Central Time? GTFO out of here with that redneck-assed Central Time. the only excuse for Central Time is Chicago


----------



## jazz hands

Why does PSU deserve it?  What did they do?


----------



## axl blaze

in the NCAA's eyes failing to report is just as bad of a sin. in Ohio State's case it was failing to report free tattoos. in PSU's case it was failing to report child molestation, that was apparently going down for a decade +

are you a PSU fan? or just a fan of Jerry Sandusky?

and it's nice to see Boise State kick Arizona State's teeth in. BSU got screwed in regards of bowl placement, and it's awesome to see that team take it out on the field, against ASU


----------



## jazz hands

Dude that PSU stuff hasn't been proven...  just kidding.

With so many lame bowls, it's amazing Boise didn't play a better team.  There's not many good games before Jan 1.


----------



## Kenickie

axl did you read all 40pgs of the ohio state verdict?

espn guys were pretty riled up talking about it.


----------



## Pander Bear

I think what PSU failed to report is beyond the scope of what the NCAA gives a shit about.


----------



## axl blaze

^ interesting, and I can see this being played out in that way, sadly. so the sanctimonious NCAA only "cares" about protecting their "student-athlete" aka "cash cow" when it's only within their limited, peripheral scope aka vision

I didn't read all 40 pages, no. I just tried to understand the crux of their argument, and realized what their sanctions (Bowl Ban and even MORE scholarships thrown out the window) meant for the future of my program and I moved on. I actually think that the punishment fit the "crime," or as much as it could when it's such a HUGE crime to trade gold pants for tatts

do you have any idea of why these guys were so pissed?


----------



## Kenickie

because it wasn't as rough as USC's punishment

basically they were mad that the NCAA doesn't understand 'precedent' or 'consistency'


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> because it wasn't as rough as USC's punishment
> 
> basically they were mad that the NCAA doesn't understand 'precedent' or 'consistency'


 
True. 


But USC got punished so harshly for something so minor because they dragged it out for five years, made the NCAA Infractions Committee look foolish in the public eye, and actually made them work. 

It's best to not defend yourself, and in fact cooperate with the NCAA rape. Programs who cooperate should get off with light penalties for just about anything, while schools who make the NCAA's job a job will get assraped for half a decade. USC's misery has only just begun, next year is the year that the lack of depth will become apparent (take it from somebody whose first memories of the Canes were the probation years, where we suffered similar scholarship reductions). 

OSU will be just fine. These penalties will keep them out of a bowl next year, but they will not hold them back. There shouldn't be a single game lost due to these penalties. 

Considering Boise State received similar penalties, I'm guessing Miami will lose about 9-12 scholarships over 3-4 years and face one more year of a bowl ban (maybe with the bowl ban). Most of the allegations against Miami have been so wrong that the NCAA isn't even charging the kids, with Duquan Jones (basketball) having the worst allegation in the sensationalized article against him being cleared by the NCAA and Miami to start playing. This guy just took a bunch of kids to some fancy dinners, and if selling jerseys is a crime then that is too, but he didn't do it with the universities consent and the university had been under control for 3 years prior to the article, in addition to cooperating fully (before the article even came out). I'm not nearly as worried as I was at the beginning of the season. 

I don't know what the NCAA plans to do with PSU. I don't want to touch that one with a 20 foot pole.


----------



## axl blaze

I will agree that USCw got the business end of that verdict. however, one should also view the USCw VS tOSU situation with some perspective... the cash-money involved with the Trojans seriously dwarfs the meager sum involved with the Buckeyes. I know this isn't strictly about money (or so the NCAA should lead you to believe), but...


----------



## Pander Bear

yes axl... its all a big conspiracy by a weak but well-connected cadre of treacherous backstabbers are secretly orchestrating the suppression of the just and noble heroes of history.

you're a tOSU nazi.


----------



## axl blaze

face the numbers

a stack VS 250 large

plus USCw wasn't very helpful with the NCAA when they conducted their investigation. that will get you in some shit with them


----------



## Pander Bear

axl wants to ignite a global war against creampuffs and reestablish the global B1G TEN caliphate by flying planes into mike silve's house and the ncaa compliance offices.

cuz he's Ohio bin ladin.


----------



## axl blaze

please betch. if I'm Osama bin Laden of the Big Ten, then you are George Bush Sr. of the SEC

speaking of the Big Ten, I agree with KC Joyner of ESPN (ugh, first time I'll admit that) in that the Big Ten will have the most glaring success of all other conferences during this week of Bowl Games. despite sadly not being represented in the NC game, the conference is just so good top-to-bottom I don't see it going the other way


----------



## Pander Bear

oregon and uga could easily make that statement look silly.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> the conference is just so good top-to-bottom I don't see it going the other way



it's a moment like this

that makes me love you

football we are not back to number one yet, give it time

but athletically speaking, and fuck it, ACADEMICALLY, big ten is the fucking leader and legend of the ncaa

the mecca of wrestling and hockey


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> please betch. if I'm Osama bin Laden of the Big Ten, then you are George Bush Sr. of the SEC



what does that even mean?


----------



## axl blaze

^ what does bin Laden even mean? and I'm happy to see George Bush Jr of the SEC report to this thread 

I DO have to see that Toledo VS Army bowl game was TONS of fun to watch. there was not a lack of offense, to put it lightly. Toledo had a big lead early and then Army came back and was an extra point attempt away to tie the game with seconds left. then, the Army coach tries to go for the win by attempting a fake-extra-point. and he fails miserably. I appreciate a guy going for the win, but if I were a player under said Army coach I would BE PISSED. again, I understand going for the win, but I think that if you're going for two after a TD you should just line up and go for two - screw that fake-extra-point

seriously - how many times _does _a NCAA team practice a fake point after?? 

and now we are subject to Cal VS Texas. two has-been programs, and I believe these teams are a year removed from playing a 2 year, home-away series against one another. I have a feeling this might be a good footbaw game. come think of it, I believe that this game kinda is the launching point of getting to the entertaining bowl games, finally

ya'll agree with me on that one??


----------



## jazz hands

axl rose said:
			
		

> I DO have to see that Toledo VS Army bowl game was TONS of fun to watch. there was not a lack of offense, to put it lightly. Toledo had a big lead early and then Army came back and was an extra point attempt away to tie the game with seconds left. then, the Army coach tries to go for the win by attempting a fake-extra-point. and he fails miserably. I appreciate a guy going for the win, but if I were a player under said Army coach I would BE PISSED. again, I understand going for the win, but I think that if you're going for two after a TD you should just line up and go for two - screw that fake-extra-point



I think Air Force would hate you for this comment.


----------



## Care

Yea first decent bowl games of the year, and will get even better going forward.


----------



## axl blaze

LOL I always get those service academies messed up


----------



## axl blaze

this just in: Les Miles is underrated and the SEC gets no respect

while Les Miles wins AP COTY 

sorry to dig up old bones, but I just had to comment one more time about how completely retarded that statement was


----------



## Pander Bear

and this is his first one, after years of being a top tier coach, including a recent nc. just wanna remind everybody here theres a difference in being retarded and arguing with big ten retards.


----------



## axl blaze

Michael Floyd WR for Notre Dame should be going in the first round, I know I'd pick him


----------



## jazz hands




----------



## Pander Bear

reality has an SEC bias, mang.


----------



## Pander Bear

Pander Bear said:


> what i plan to watch:
> 
> Rose Bowl: Oregon vs. Wisconsin (can't wait to see what happens!)
> Fiesta Bowl: Oklahoma State vs. Stanford (Stanford doubles up the cowboys)
> the BCS NC (the unicorn gores the dark lord once again)
> Outback Bowl:Michigan State vs. Georgia (go dawgs, ought to be a good matchup)
> Ticket City Bowl: Penn State vs. Houston (meh, maybe)
> Discover Orange Bowl: Clemson vs. West Virginia (drink holgo drink)
> Hyundai Sun Bowl: Utah vs. Georgia Tech (lose tech lose)
> Taxslayer.com Gator Bowl: Ohio State vs. Florida (the clock struck twelve and now both teams carriages have turned into pumpkins. OSU wins a game it shouldnt have to play)
> Champs Sports Bowl: Florida State vs. Notre Dame (lol, speaking of hollow nostalgia)
> AutoZone Liberty Bowl: Cincinnati vs. Vanderbilt (better football is going to be played here than in the capitol one bowl, ok that's an overstatement, but this will be better, i promise)
> Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl: Illinois vs. UCLA (the zombie program bowl— good watchin')
> 
> Considering this is only like a third of the bowls, and like half of these are inessential, we really need that playoffs. Some of these matchups (TCU vs Louisiana tech) are such fucking shit.



totally already shirking my initial promises to watch bowls. Its funny. It feels like my interest in college football waned to nearly zero soon after the regular season was over. This is def more symptomatic of the December bowl landscape being an utter wasteland, rather than me having better things to think about and watch... though not having espn really is going to cramp my style after new years day.


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> though not having espn really is going to cramp my style after new years day.



what else is our friendship with chickenscratch for?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pander Bear said:


> reality has an SEC bias, mang.


 


QFT.


As for bowl watching...meh.  Not liking the high probability of being the first win for Owen Nine.  I agree tOSU shouldn't have to play the game, but Florida is such a train wreck there is not much chance of us pulling out a win.  I'm not going to claim (or lie to myself) about better athletes (I'll call it 'near even') getting a win for UF.  Coaching?  Pfffttt...'near even', though we lost an overweight OC ...does that help us or hurt us?  'Near Even' with a tilt for tOSU for maintaining staff through the season into the bowl game.  I will watch the game, but I'm hoping we keep it close, say 24-17, in the Florida loss.


----------



## Kenickie

nice to see you round these parts even if it is to say that you think your team will lose TLB


----------



## axl blaze

sup TLB! despite you being a fan of one of my Top 5 most hated NCAA teams, I am elated to see you back around here. actually, we've brought your name up in my forum a good amount of times. I thought about you when my Buckeyes went against the Gators in the early part of NCAA hoops, and I'm thinking about you in preparation for our up-and-coming bowl match-up

Florida looks impotent this year on offense, which is a strange revelation for a team of such usual high-octane and high-caliber offensive schemes. I have always thought that your QB John Brantley has sucked, but the team has been in a downward spiral since he's been injured about mid-season. I think tOSU is about even, concerning the QB spot, because our QB is a true freshman. although Braxton Miller has an interesting future ahead of him with Urbz

how did you feel about Urban Meyer "coming home," btw??

tOSU per usual has a good defense, although not as dominant as they usually are on that side of the ball. Florida still has athletes and still has a good defense as well. I think they are about even there

I don't know much about Florida's situation concerning their run game. but I do think tOSU is stacked back there, especially during this part of the season now that Senior "Boom" Herron is back from suspension - so I am giving the advantage to tOSU here, but I could be wrong

I do think tOSU wins in a close game, and I will be a little more excited to watch this crappy bowl than if tOSU was against an opponent they truly deserved to be against, like say a team from the MAC or WAC

AND HOT DAMN!!! did anybody else watch that Baylor VS Washington game last night? it was 67-56 Baylor. I don't think either team fielded a defense all game! but it was the most entertaining bowl game to watch yet!!

I'm still also amped up to see UGA VS MSU (I think these teams, like tOSU VS FLA, are dead even) and Wisconsin VS Oregon in the Rose Bowl. I have a feeling that Wisco will be able to run over Oregon's better-than-advertised defense. we'll see


----------



## Kenickie

-grumble grumble-

i agree with jim


----------



## Pander Bear

> I don't think either team fielded a defense all game! but it was the most entertaining bowl game to watch yet!!



considering the games so far that's not exactly praise.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

7 more days till cotton bowl heavy drinking for me and the hogs cant fucking wait.


----------



## Kenickie

should be a slaughter in your favor Arkansas


----------



## D's

Auburn and Virginia are playing on espn.. its tied 7 to 7. I'd really like to see Auburn win this game... we shall see. .

Score update: Aub-28 & Vir-17


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> *spaceyourbass *- I read every single damn sentence! it's refreshing to know that you also have a bit of footbaw knowledge stowed into that brain of yours. however, I got over that *"GO COCKS!" *juvenile shit long ago, as I do believe I had a COCKS hat when I was in middle school  USCe is doing some things right, namely *Jadeveon Clowney *- that dude is such a raw, brutal, and young defensive talent that I am a huge fan of. I think he has what it takes to be a big NFL talent. I am also a huge fan of the *zone-read offense*, offensively speaking. I'm impressed that you know so much about that offense. if your team has some athletic lineman and a RB with good vision that can make solid cuts - it is the way to go and it works in the NCAA level. for those not in the know, zone-read works so well because the OL doesn't necesarily bloke a man, they block an area, which opens up some big holes once again if your team's RB has vision



Thanks for the props. Yea I got a little football knowledge in me. I would have played more in high school but was a better wrestler so I stuck with that. I've always studied the game, though. A sport like basketball or soccer is much easier to master strategy-wise, but football is just crazy complicated...and the way the game develops throughout the years...man you gotta love it.

As for Clowney, pretty soon he's gonna be scarrier then the clown from that movie It.


----------



## Kenickie

well.....ESS-EEE-SEE is 2-1 so far, fucking vanderbilt


----------



## nowdubnvr6

fucking vanderbilt


----------



## Pander Bear

HEY

Vandy is going to be the team to beat in tennessee for a few more years.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Not sayin much. Maybe Memphis will take it over like they did basketball


----------



## Kenickie

SEC

SEC

ess eee see


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Yea so after today big 10 is 1-4 in bowl games with MSU barely getting by UGA. Sorry to say but i think axl your argument has no  backing anymore.


----------



## Pander Bear

And if our kicker didn't manage to unlearn the only skill he's needed for this past year, it'd be 0-5.


----------



## China Rider

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Yea so after today big 10 is 1-4 in bowl games with MSU barely getting by UGA. Sorry to say but i think axl your argument has no  backing anymore.



bull games

(not a typo)

are not a measuring stick

coaching staffs are scattered

some players care, some don't

and yeah i'm reaching for straws

loving this osu-stanford game

a display of the number one draft pick and hopefully the number two draft pick


----------



## nowdubnvr6

yea Stan vs OSU was gooooooood to watch and UW vs ORE. You can call em all bull games if you want still the only one that matters is the NC which is only gonna be won by an SEC school.


----------



## Kenickie

watching Wisconsin/Oregon was fun as hell. i was pulling for wisconsin but there you go. reading espn this morning and everyone is talking about how much people do/do not hate the SEC. 



> For another year, at least, SEC fans will continue their latest New Year's tradition -- preparing to watch an SEC team play for a national championship, along with eating turnip greens and black-eyed peas for fortune and good luck.



itsok, you can say "collards." that's what we call them. collards. turnip greens aren't even the same thing. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## nowdubnvr6

HAHAHA fuck yea kenickie i think ive started every new year of my life with some black eyed peas


----------



## Kenickie

what the fuck happened to Clemson last night? ????????


----------



## axl blaze

is there no defense anymore?? I mean WTF

I took a hiatus from this thread after tOSU VS FLA. the Buckeyes just looked like they simply didn't give a shit, and they are coming off as entitled brats to me. it seems like they weren't playing in a big bowl game, so they just didn't even show up at all. I just can't stomach footbaw like that

spaceyourbass: wow, we have a lot in common, besides enjoying the bass cleft far much more over the treble cleft. I liked footbaw better as a kid, but I was far much better of a wrestler than footbaw player. but the two sports are intertwined. I could run circles around those O-Lineman, corn-fed fat fucks, just footwork from wrestling alone (of course my amazing South Balkan Slavic physique never hurt either)

Wisconsin is good, but come on dudes. two years in a row and you come close but ultimately lose to a team in the end of the Rose Bowl? you gotta rep better than that. Monte Ball is coming back for his senior season, that's almost unheard of

I was happy to see MSU win their bowl game this year, over a pretty good SEC team, unlike last year:


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> is there no defense anymore?? I mean WTF



we've got plenty in our favourite conference


----------



## axl blaze

yes, and I give you props for that. Honey Badger should be fun to watch. I'm a defensive dude through-and-through. there is no better sports feeling than sacking a pretty boy QB, out of nowhere, and then doing a little dance

I just hope that this re-match of Bama VS LSU ain't as boring as the first. Nick Saban better have found a walk on kicker somewhere in the state of Ala-bam


----------



## Kenickie

i don't think it will be, because LSU is better now than they were then. 


anyway i sincerely hope it's not. 

i found it totes adorbs when espn this morning said "a parade like walk" followed the LSU bus to the hotel

darling it _was_ a parade.

now i'm stuck in a time sink reading andthevalleyshook forever


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


>



you trying to insult me bro

unreal


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> now i'm stuck in a time sink reading andthevalleyshook forever



while listening to Better than Ezra??


----------



## Kenickie

look at this gif!!!






UN FUCKING BELIEVABLE. 

this will waste your next 20 minutes:
http://www.sbnation.com/2012/1/4/2681567/the-greatest-animated-sports-gifs-of-2011


----------



## axl blaze

warning, do not look directly into the Medusa of Eugene's eyes...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Damn that girl has got that "im gonna take your testicles" look down.


----------



## axl blaze

she looks a little tweeted, or zooted, amirite??


----------



## nowdubnvr6

She is ready to murder some USC fagts imo


Fuck i hate west coast football


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> what the fuck happened to Clemson last night? ????????


 
Thay gut mount n eared.  8(


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Cotton bowl my nigs!!! Go razorbacks!!!


----------



## spaceyourbass

Damn it was nice to see the greatest play....I've ever seen (TV or live)...live in person. Fresh off a clock-management debacle that ran about 20 seconds off the clock before we called one of our two timeouts, Connor Shaw launched a hail marry to Alshon Jeffery. There was 7 seconds left on the clock before halftime, and I was right there in front of the endzone close to field-level to witness this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2j0xb-foHs

Later that day the receiver Jeffery was ejected along with Nebraska's Dennard for getting into it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXBsz1bBfF0 . Jefferey still managed to get the Capital One Bowl MVP with 148 yards and a TD, despite Dennard seemingly intentionally taking them both out of the game late in the third quarter. Dennard is a senior and going to the NFL, Jeffery is a junior and leaving early for the NFL. Dennard was hounding Jeffery all day at the line of scrimmage, but gave up 4 costly catches and got all bitchy about it. And he punches like a bitch.


----------



## Kenickie

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Cotton bowl my nigs!!! Go razorbacks!!!



at kick off, both pander and i said (with as much as we could muster) wooo pig. sooie!

looking at us now, we're both in razorback colours.


----------



## Kenickie

STOP LOWERING YOUR HEAD TO TACKLE

jesus


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Thank you for the support Kenickie and Pander i know yall are hogs fan at heart even if you dont have the WOOOO PIIIIGGGGG SOOOOOOOIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!! down yet.


----------



## jazz hands

Some supposedly good receivers looking kinda rough tonight


----------



## nowdubnvr6

You must be out yo got damned mind?!?!@# Kobi Hamilton after being outta bounds said "Ima get mine Mr referee thx!" And Joe Adams is insane on those punt return skillz my man.


----------



## Kenickie

surprised not a lot of jarius?? javarius??? ware, he was supposed to be threat #1 against LSU

people forget but the team that beats LSU most often at home is Arkansas

these Kstate players being all injured and shit. stop leading with your fucking helmet and accept the tackle. shit. 

pander says arkansas fans remind him of georgia fans. i can see that. they are both cut from the same cloth.


----------



## jazz hands

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Kobi Hamilton after being outta bounds said "Ima get mine Mr referee thx!"



It looked like the out of bounds play was pretty bad though?  He's a junior.  This is the Cotton Bowl.

Just saw a good catch though...


----------



## Kenickie

that catch was some amazing hot NFL level shit


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lol They do look like UGA fans. And yea unfortunately LSU just shut us down completely. No one had a decent game. And yea just about 2/3 of the time we beat LSU and we fucking love it when that happens! I was in Baton Rouge in 2007 when we had like 2 or 3 OT game and lemme tell ya i was scared for my life leaving that stadium.


OH and emaw my nuts Kstate 29-16 and an 11-2 year buncha mildcat bitches


----------



## Kenickie

god, don't you just love watching all those fans in the stadium chanting SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC at the end of the game?

warms the god damn cockles of my heart


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Kenickie we might be soul mates....


----------



## Kenickie

nah i have been to little rock and that place is a fucking dump. fayetteville is an hour from my hometown but that isn't a place i'm willing to live again. 

plus i like PB and you know, ChickenShit isn't too bad to have a bike ride away.

sweet of you anyway 

just saw like the lamest cotton bowl hype video ever. aren't they aware LSU won the last one?

idiots


----------



## nowdubnvr6

LOL well we can still hate on big10 and pac12 football together. And yes i hate LR with a passion and faytown just got me into too much trouble. West Coast is where its at for everything BUT proper football :C


----------



## Care

> pander says arkansas fans remind him of georgia fans. i can see that. they are both cut from the same cloth.



Inbred pig farmers?

I gave Georgia fans more credit than that but maybe i was mistaken.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> Inbred pig farmers?
> 
> I gave Georgia fans more credit than that but maybe i was mistaken.



Razorbacks aren't called Razorbacks because everyone's a bunch of pigfarmers, it's because Arkansas has a shit ton of wild hogs running around that will maim/kill you. the biggest agriculture in the state (besides chickens) is rice. Georgia fans deserve more credit than Auburn fans but I don't know how much more than that.


----------



## axl blaze

dude trust me, Arky fans are even more hillbilly than UGA fans. it almost makes you sick to your stomach

but I do respect Arkansas as a team. their offense is perhaps the most intriguing/genius offense in the NCAA. it isn't as soft as a West-Coast approach, but isn't as boring as the type of Big-10-in-the-90s-three-yards-and-a-cloud-of-dust that both Les Miles and Nick Saban have made their millions off of

Bobby Petrino is the shit. that's why I was so happy to stomp the Razorbacks last year as a Buckeyes fan  they were even better last year with that bro Ryan Mallet and that RB - both of whom should be playing a lot more on Sundays to come

RE: lowering your helmet. god dang, that's the first thing they teach NOT to do when making a tackle. that was cringe-worthy, everybody in even the hipster bar that I was drinking in gave an emphatic "ooffffh" - hopefully dude isn't paralyzed


----------



## Kenickie

yeah we haven't heard any update on him, fucking scary bro. how many more eric legrands before niggas stop leading with their heads?


----------



## Care

I watched that play. I really feel sorry for that guy. Sucks to cop an injury like that in a top-level bowl game with the way college football is.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I thought i heard later on in the game that the dude went to the hospital and had feeling in his arms and legs.???


----------



## jazz hands

^yeah they definitely said that.  He was pretty energetic on the stretcher too.


----------



## Kenickie

energetic on a stretcher 

FUCK YES TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT Y'ALL.

im nauseous right now i'm so excited/nervous. if i remember anything about tonight it will be that I DID IT FOR TYRANN BB.

the official LSU twitter has been shit talking Bama all day. it's adorable. there's not much else i can say besides, well, shit, i've got my purple armor on, lets do this shit.


----------



## China Rider

enjoy the game kenickie, must be awesome

i'm a jaded fag and well, the game will just be mere background noise 

i want lsu to win, les miles is wacky as hell, and that type of behavior awards bonus points for me

hopefully the game will be within one score in the last quarter, lets go overtime!


----------



## D's

Roll fuckin tide! Pound those kittens n the mud alabama!! Woooo


----------



## Care

Im rooting for bama just because a NC for them will get everyone talking about how bullshit the system is, which is what I want more than anything as far as college football goes.

Both teams can suck a dick as far as im concerned.


----------



## jazz hands

Fresno State can suck a dick.  This is what your QB looks like:

http://media.fresnobee.com/smedia/2011/08/05/23/23/D8vCh.St.8.jpg

(A sewer monster)


----------



## Care

^your pic is broken.


----------



## jazz hands

psh


----------



## Care

He's a good QB, definitely one of the strong points on our team. He's no Tom Brady, but I dont think he is a bad lookin dude.

And zzzzzzzz, this LSU/Bama game is putting me to sleep. I realize these are two defensively oriented teams, but it doesn't lead to very entertaining football at all.


----------



## jazz hands

Did anyone just see McCarron with his arms around Richardson, shouting at him intimately from behind?  That was really strange and Richardson did not look like he was enjoying the intimacy of it.


----------



## Care

What a way to lose the NC. In your hometown, undefeated, against a conferance opponent you beat in the regular season. To get shut out must be brutal.

Rough couple of days for KenickieBear teams.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Care said:


> What a way to lose the NC. In your hometown, undefeated, against a conferance opponent you beat in the regular season. To get shut out must be brutal.
> 
> Rough couple of days for KenickieBear teams.



they said the world would end in 2012.....


----------



## D's

Wheres kenickie? Because Lsu got fuckin pwwwnnntttttt. Total ass beat down!! By the allstar crimson tide. Whhhhutttt!  Put them As in the air!! 
Hahaha sucks for lsu fans hhahahahahahaha hahahsha loooollllllll!!


----------



## Kenickie

i can't even explain to you how much i hate jordan jefferson right now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Now, FFS, can we get a playoff system for college football please!?  More playoffs, less BillyJoeJimBob's Hardware Emporium Bowls from Backroad Valley, Virginia.


----------



## Care

^word


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Notice the 2 people calling for a playoff are from California.... Just sayin


----------



## Pander Bear

8(

because the rest of us are so enamored of the tax slayer bowl presented by monostat.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

This season was such a shitbag that even the BCS guys are trying to work in a playoff now:




> NEW ORLEANS—Ugly doesn’t begin to describe it. But it most certainly defined it—in such a profound way that even the men who run this crazy, controversial contraption we call the Bowl Championship Series are giving in.
> 
> Years from now, this BCS National Championship Game won’t be remembered so much for Alabama’s utter domination of LSU as it will the beginning of radical change in college football. A national playoff is coming, everyone.
> 
> It’s only a matter of what it looks like.
> 
> “It gets done,” a high-ranking BCS official told Sporting News Monday evening.
> 
> Here’s how: over the next six months, the leaders of the sport will meet at least four times to iron out a plan that protects the importance of the regular season—the one aspect BCS leaders believe separates the game from every other—while embracing a new frontier for the poll-driven sport.
> 
> It begins Tuesday here in New Orleans with a meeting of conference commissioners, and includes meetings in Dallas in February and Miami in April. Another meeting in June is also likely, especially considering the magnitude of the potential change.
> 
> When asked what the playoff would look like, a high-ranking BCS source said there are “at least 60” different options on the table, and that includes everything from a four-team playoff to one game after all the bowls.
> 
> Read more: http://aol.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...me?eadid=EL/SICOM&sct=hp_t2_a11#ixzz1j7sCloGY




http://aol.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...me?eadid=EL/SICOM&sct=hp_t2_a11#ixzz1j6BVHX8i


I actually didn't even watch the game. First time since I began liking college football that I've missed an NC. But boycotting this one was true to my principles. I am always happy to hear about LSU losing, however


----------



## Kenickie

fuck you 3,4, shove it


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> What a way to lose the NC. In your hometown, undefeated, against a conferance opponent you beat in the regular season. To get shut out must be brutal.
> 
> Rough couple of days for KenickieBear teams.



lemme be clear, just because we sleep together doesn't mean our teams cross pollinate. Pander Bear went to Georgia. He's a Georgia fan. don't get him mixed up in my rabid hometown psychosis with Baton Rogue and LSU. lemme just get this shit straight. the only thing we share is the belief in SEC dominance over anyone and everyone who doesn't belong to the conference. We'll cheer for Chickenshit and his fucking Vols over any Big 10 or Pac 12 or whatever team that comes up, but he's a UGA fan and don't get that shit twisted. my bad winning behavior and arrogance is all my own. 

fucking bluelight relationships.

#SECloveaffairs


----------



## Wyld 4 X

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Notice the 2 people calling for a playoff are from California.... Just sayin



Ah, but what you dont know is that I am _from_ SEC land and still dont like the BCS format as it is right now.


----------



## Care

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Notice the 2 people calling for a playoff are from California.... Just sayin



Notice how theres never more than 100 people in the stands for all those backwater bowls. I dont think anyone from anywhere like them.


----------



## China Rider

i feel that saturday night live has sucked for the past 10+ years

but i watched it this past weekend and found the skit mocking college bowl games to be hilarious

the one was like, ' at 4 am! on espnU! some winless team vs some other d3 school in the how i met your mother, trojan minis bowl'

i don't care if there is a play off because it's not like my team will ever make it, even if they went march madness style 64 team tournament


----------



## axl blaze

I've said it since Day 1 - Jordan Jefferson is a bitch-ass punk who sux at QB 

that NC was a total waste of a game, and a snooze-fest through and through

instead of BAMA - I think OSU should have been there. OSU would have dropped at least 30 on LSU

Nick Saban doesn't deserve this NC. in the game of footbaw, it is insurmountably more easy to beat a team twice (or thrice) in your game if you have already lost the first game

the BCS is horeshit. instead of this boring-ass no-good game where the world tried to shove "SEC SUPREMACY HURP DURP!" down our throats but oh so miserably failed

PLAYOFFS! PLAYOFFS! PLAYOFFS!!

ever since Ohio State won that National Championship, and maybe that Texas VS USCw - all of these BCS NC games have BLOWN


----------



## Pander Bear

> instead of BAMA - I think OSU should have been there. OSU would have dropped at least 30 on LSU



Mods actin fuckin dumb


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Pander Bear said:


> Mods actin fuckin dumb



QFT

Yea normally axl is pretty sane but you lost all credibility with that one homie. You just lost to FLorida who got blown outta the fucking water by LSU....


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm pretty sure axl is talking about Oklahoma State University. And he is fucking right.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

He may be, but he is always talking about his buckeyes and i dont know the difference when he says OSU....


----------



## Hypnotik1

axl blaze said:


> I've said it since Day 1 - Jordan Jefferson is a bitch-ass punk who sux at QB



Dude....I think just about every LSU fan has been screaming the same thing....

Jarrett Lee isnt all that great either but mobility or not....LSU wasnt gonna get shit from Jefferson....Everyone knew it by the end of the first quarter...By the mid 3rd Quarter...I thought Miles would finally make the change when Jefferson threw that INT right into the LB lap....but of course not....he stubbornly stuck with Jefferson....He had the WORST game of his career (which is saying ALOT) to lose to Satan in a rematch....which shouldve never happened in the first place...

Bama defense played well....McCarron played wayyyy better than his stats indicated....LSU's Defense played well too....But Jefferson fell flat on his face.....He'll go down in Tiger Infamy and inducted in the choke hall of fame....wait....lemme take that back...he fucking sucked to begin with...he was EXPOSED....and all the sheer talent and athleticism couldnt cover it up....

Bama had nothing to lose and LSU had nothing to gain....LSU was doomed from the beginning....only bright spot is it FINALLY caused enough BCS chaos to hopefully make something change....I wont hold my breath tho


----------



## Hypnotik1

One more thing....Im over this SEC rah rah crap....It's just too much.....Even as an LSU and SEC fan....its even starting to make me nautious...

It's like ever since ESPN got that big SEC contract a few years ago....It's just been too much Kirk Herbstreit foaming at the mouth "SEC speed, SEC power, SEC cock-in-my-ass....ZOMG ZOMG!!"

Non-SEC fans, I get it....It's like Beyonce coming out with the same old shit on the radio every 3 or 4 months the last 10 years....I get it you fucking slut...you got your auto-mo-bills, bills, bills payed already....shut the fuck up....

It was never more evident than right after Okie St beat the shit out of Oklahoma at the end of the season....Fucking Herbstreit even said pregame that Okie St's ONLY chance at the National Title bid was to win decisively versus OU. And what did they do? Beat the ever living dog shit out of them.....and that wasnt some ordinary program, it was fucking OKLAHOMA who is a perennial Top 5 and BCS title contender year in and year out....even before the game was over, Herbie was acting like it was a done deal (it prob already was) that Bama was gonna get the number 2 spot in the BCS. As a news organization, they didnt promote any discussion, any debate, no nothing....just acting all along like it was inevitable. The only debate they intentioanlly threw in their to give the apprearence of non-bias...was fucking Granny Holtz spitting and slobbering as illogical and clumsily as ever....Granny Holtz is the ESPN punching bag equivalent to Fox News' Alan Combs (the lone democrat on the entire network) Fair and Balanced my ass...

Now lemme make one quick disclaimer....Do I think Okie St is better than better? Nope, even if you woulda asked me before the bowls....But what i _think_ or anyone elses subjective oipinion is irrelevant. The fact of the matter is, Okie St EARNED the title bid on the field. They had the most impressive resume outside of LSU and played in the strongest conference in 2011. (Outside of LSU, Bama and maybe Arky, the SEC was complete and utter crap) They even had a somewhat valid excuse for dropping the game against Iowa St. But Bama's only quality wins were a shaky Penn St and Arky. 

Anyways, after the rematch was set to be....I got sick of this SEC shit...It was great a few years ago, when the conference was playing some incredible ball week in and week out....But now honestly, I think its bad for the sport.....but leave it to some craptastic business and coorprate greed to take a beautiful thing and squeeze it for every penny it can squeak out.....

The SEC rematch took what lil bit of integrity the sport did have and threw it out the window.....Hence, why youre starting to hear real talks about a plus one...

/end rant


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^The talk of a plus-one isn't coming from perceived lack of integrity (people who are making billions can give fuckall about integrity, little people be damned), it's coming from a lack of bowl viewership. People are actually boycotting (me and a fuckload of people I know did), and others are losing interest, and would rather watch a TV show or a movie on HBO than a title game they don't care about. These people finally realize that there are consequences to selling out. 

If a Plus-1 is not installed, I will boycott every NC game involving an SEC team (unless it is Miami Vs. SEC team) from here on out. Cable and Satellite companies have methods of monitoring what their consumers watch, so everybody has a potential voice if they boycott, not just those who participate in Neilson's. .


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Good post Hypnotik.  It is good to hear from an SEC fan who realizes that ESPN has a clear agenda and benefit from pushing the SEC on everyone.  No doubt about it that Bama and LSU are two great teams, and Ark is playing well, but ESPN acts as if no one else in the country can hang...which I disagree with.  

My own Sooners are partly at fault for this by consistently failing to show up in big games.  I would personally love it if the National Championship was played within a week or two of the end of the season, because as it stands the defensive teams always gain a huge advantage.  Offenses cool down, and lose chemistry over the long ass break.  Defensive play stays more or less the same, and easily takes advantage of an offense that is not warmed up.  Just take a look at the NFL in which the offense is on the field week in week out until the Super Bowl, and often times (despite having only a 'good' defense) is what wins championships at that level.


----------



## Care

> Granny Holtz is the ESPN punching bag equivalent to Alan Combs (the lone democrat on the entire network) Fair and Balanced my ass...



LMAO

So true.


----------



## cj

Hypnotik1 said:


> One more thing....Im over this SEC rah rah crap....It's just too much.....Even as an LSU and SEC fan....its even starting to make me nautious...
> 
> It's like ever since ESPN got that big SEC contract a few years ago....It's just been too much Kirk Herbstreit foaming at the mouth "SEC speed, SEC power, SEC cock-in-my-ass....ZOMG ZOMG!!"
> 
> Non-SEC fans, I get it....It's like Beyonce coming out with the same old shit on the radio every 3 or 4 months the last 10 years....I get it you fucking slut...you got your auto-mo-bills, bills, bills payed already....shut the fuck up....
> 
> It was never more evident than right after Okie St beat the shit out of Oklahoma at the end of the season....Fucking Herbstreit even said pregame that Okie St's ONLY chance at the National Title bid was to win decisively versus OU. And what did they do? Beat the ever living dog shit out of them.....and that wasnt some ordinary program, it was fucking OKLAHOMA who is a perennial Top 5 and BCS title contender year in and year out....even before the game was over, Herbie was acting like it was a done deal (it prob already was) that Bama was gonna get the number 2 spot in the BCS. As a news organization, they didnt promote any discussion, any debate, no nothing....just acting all along like it was inevitable. The only debate they intentioanlly threw in their to give the apprearence of non-bias...was fucking Granny Holtz spitting and slobbering as illogical and clumsily as ever....Granny Holtz is the ESPN punching bag equivalent to Alan Combs (the lone democrat on the entire network) Fair and Balanced my ass...
> 
> Now lemme make one quick disclaimer....Do I think Okie St is better than better? Nope, even if you woulda asked me before the bowls....But what i _think_ or anyone elses subjective oipinion is irrelevant. The fact of the matter is, Okie St EARNED the title bid on the field. They had the most impressive resume outside of LSU and played in the strongest conference in 2011. (Outside of LSU, Bama and maybe Arky, the SEC was complete and utter crap) They even had a somewhat valid excuse for dropping the game against Iowa St. But Bama's only quality wins were a shaky Penn St and Arky.
> 
> Anyways, after the rematch was set to be....I got sick of this SEC shit...It was great a few years ago, when the conference was playing some incredible ball week in and week out....But now honestly, I think its bad for the sport.....but leave it to some craptastic business and coorprate greed to take a beautiful thing and squeeze it for every penny it can squeak out.....
> 
> The SEC rematch took what lil bit of integrity the sport did have and threw it out the window.....Hence, why youre starting to hear real talks about a plus one...
> 
> /end rant



Dude Oklahoma state lost to Iowa state, they choked they blew it had it and blew it just like every other team that was in position to make the NC game except LSU. Now dont get me wrong I would have loved to see a 4 team playoff lsu vs stanford Alabama vs Ok st. In fact Mike Slive the commisioner of the SEC proposed such a playoff a few years ago but 1the other commisioners poo-pooed the idea. So its sour grapes as far as im concerned. BTW its a really really good time to be a bama fan roll fuckin tide!


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
I like this version of events better.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

crimsonjunk said:


> Dude Oklahoma state lost to Iowa state, they choked they blew it had it and blew it just like every other team that was in position to make the NC game except LSU. Now dont get me wrong I would have loved to see a 4 team playoff lsu vs stanford Alabama vs Ok st. In fact Mike Slive the commisioner of the SEC proposed such a playoff a few years ago but 1the other commisioners poo-pooed the idea. So its sour grapes as far as im concerned. BTW its a really really good time to be a bama fan roll fuckin tide!



Lol they may have choked (in overtime on the road btw), but fact of the matter is that they had a harder schedule and won their conference (deepest conference in the country..).  Bama choked as well at home during regulation, didn't win their division, let alone conference, and had a weaker schedule.  It was pretty much accepted as fact that if OSU beat the crap out of OU that they should get the NC slot.  Then many of the poll voters voted based on politic and not merit, and others voted with ignorance.


----------



## Hypnotik1

LSU Freek always nails it!


----------



## Care

^lol

poor JJ


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^ Yea I actually feel pretty bad for the kid....he's had one of the biggest roller coaster seasons ever


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Dbl post


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Feels good man


----------



## axl blaze

^ you gay

yeah... I was talking about *OSU*, ya jobbers 

Hypnotik just came in and THREW THE HAMMER DOWN. holy shit man, you must post more in this thread next year


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol Axl are you pointing to me, RGIII, or Art Briles?


----------



## spaceyourbass

Bama fan teabags passed-out-drunk LSU fan after NC game

Fast forward to about the 3:30 mark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=337SEmLIZx8


L. Oh. Fucking L.


----------



## axl blaze

funny, but the New Orleans Police say it "sexual battery" and even worse, Deadspin has all but nailed the first and last name of the teabagger - check it out here

then again what dumbass would pass out on Bobo Street?


----------



## Pander Bear

he's on paul finebaum's show right this instant talking about how it felt to have a nutsack nearby him while he was dead to the world. lol.


----------



## Pander Bear

Oh Shit... bucs just hired Chip Kelly.

I'm normally weary of hiring out of college for NFL, but i think this one might work.


----------



## jazz hands

Maybe LeGarrette Blount will explain to his team that Coach Kelly won't take any dirty play.  It seems the Bucs had a problem with that this season.


----------



## China Rider

um no

chip kelly is not going to tampa

here in the northeast we get real news


----------



## Pander Bear

You mean late news, ya. Where you live people are still gently folding down an adult undergarment to suck an old corpse's dick.


----------



## axl blaze

I think Greg Schiano is a good hire, and I hope he does well

with these storied college coaches in the NFL you just never. could work out and be fine, could be bed shitting


----------



## Hypnotik1

axl blaze said:


> ^ you gay
> 
> yeah... I was talking about *OSU*, ya jobbers
> 
> Hypnotik just came in and THREW THE HAMMER DOWN. holy shit man, you must post more in this thread next year



Dats right bitches %)

LOL...Sriously tho....that NC loss was prob the worst sports defeat in my sports fan career......I felt physically nauseous for a few days after the game....LSU was on its way to one of the greatest CFB seasons EVER....The beat 9 ranked teams, 7 of which who won their bowls this year, 2 conf champions in Oregon (neutral site), West Virginia(road) and 3 BCS bowl champs in Oregon, WV and Bama(road).... 

Yet they dropped the biggest one....they not only lost to their Arch-Rival and old coach, but got flat out embrassed....this one is gonna hurt for years....


I cant imagine how the players and coaches must feel....especially Jefferson, to end his football career with a game like that....and Lee for that matter as well...be such a key figure in the first half of the season...lose the job when he has a bad game in "The game of the century" and then not even get a chance when EVERYONE is screaming for him to get a shot when his successor is having an even worse game than he did....

And what about Les Miles? 2012 is gonna be HUGE in terms of his legacy....as good as LSU was last year....we were very young and get a large part of the team back and should UPGRADE at QB. We will be #2 at worst preseason in 2012. Can you imagine LSU with a Matt Mauck, Matt Flynn or Jamarcus Russell running the offense?!? 

Enter Zach Mettenberger, before he got booted from UGA his redshirt freshmen year, he was reportedily the front runner for the job vs All-SEC Aaron Murray...

Dont worry Axel....Ill start the 2012 thread when the time is right %)


----------



## Hypnotik1

axl blaze said:


> funny, but the New Orleans Police say it "sexual battery" and even worse, Deadspin has all but nailed the first and last name of the teabagger - check it out here
> 
> then again what dumbass would pass out on Bobo Street?



Yea gotta think about it tho.....Nothing prob would've happend to the kid had he tried that in any of the 49 other states in the country.....But you got the nerve to do that in LA and post it on youtube....You gotta know NOPD and LA are gonna throw the fucking book at this kid...Sexual Battery?!?  That kid is FUCKED for life....first offense or not....

I dont see him going to prison....but he's gonna have to register as a sex offender the rest of his life....which as tasteless as that was....i hope thats not the case 



Pander Bear said:


> he's on paul finebaum's show right this instant talking about how it felt to have a nutsack nearby him while he was dead to the world. lol.



LOL....cant believe he showed his face again...with or without a nutsack....passing out on Bourbon is what the tourist bitches do...he must be from Baton Rouge...pussy


----------



## Pander Bear

Mettenberger's gonna do really nice by yall. I think. I don't think he got booted though— just looked at Murry and looked at his options and left, the way Cam Newton did from Florida.


----------



## Kenickie

it's official:

Sleigh Bells are _the_ SEC band.


----------



## axl blaze

Bret Bielema is salty over Urban Meyer getting all the recruits in the Big Ten - ALREADY. Urban Meyer sneaked into the Nation's Top 5 recruiting class, and we can't even go to a bowl next year!






hey Coach Bielema, the Wisconsin Badgers, et al ---


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, pretty much. B1G Ten full of candy-asses. Its a shame, though, for the new boss to be the same as the old boss in the conference, given all this last year's shake ups could have yielded. 

What did EDSBS say about it? that OSU with urban meyer has pretty much been like this so far in the big ten...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMRMW1FXSHw


----------



## nowdubnvr6

This is one of the few times i actually like tOSU. Urban meyer is a football genius, who knows how to use the talent he's got on his team. That and brett bielema reminds me of the bad coach from "Little Giants."


----------



## Pander Bear

looks like JoePa to me.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

well joepa is no longer RIP


----------



## axl blaze

Bret Bielema could've eaten two JoePas during a post-lunch, pre-dinner snack

and U-Jelly? I would be too, if I was a tOSU hater. the only possible upgrade from Tressell would be Urban Meyer or Nick Saban, on the college level. and Urban Meyer was Godfather'd in back home. it's too bad we can't compete for a National Championship this year. Urbz is going to own the Big Ten, just like Tressell did before him, and just like he did to Richt and Georgia before that 

and did anybody else hear about TCU? lots of players got busted in a drug sweep. if that was tOSU, that would have been plastered all over the front page, ad nauseum


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I heard about it plenty around here


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, axl... front page news on espn, covered on all the relevant blogs, your buckeye derangement syndrome is flaring up again like a tebow "cold sore"


----------



## nowdubnvr6

hahah tebow did have a solid herpaderp lip at the end of the season. All those fl skank hoes he was gettin with after church.


----------



## China Rider

he got those herpes from kissing his infested mother


----------



## axl blaze

strange, I haven't really heard about TCU that much at all. I guess it makes sense that ya'll would have more of an ear to news relating to Texas and Christianity, since being from the South - where Texas and Christianity are on the top of your collective relevant interests  






I'm the deranged one here, when someone implies that tOSU has JUST NOW SUDDENLY dominated the Big Ten when Urban Meyer came home, and not before then??

and Tim Tebow is so Holier-than-Thou that even his cold sores are divine!


----------



## Pander Bear

no, the implication was strictly about Urban Meyer dominating the big ten recruiting with his "fuck your gentleman's agreement" work ethic. 

Like i said Axl— we saw it on the internet... on espn... from godless "chink in the armor" Connecticut.


More buckeyes derangement syndrome. Next watch axl talk about how everybody wishes they could live in Ohio while the whole state sheds electoral college delegates again this go 'round.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I've heard CLEVELAND ROCKS!


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## nowdubnvr6

fat tuesday for everyone happy boobie day


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, pure awesome

Happy Fat Tuesday, indeed!


----------



## axl blaze

BCS brass in no rush for playoff system



> How many teams will be allowed to play for the national championship is just one of the many issues being considered by the guys who run the BCS.
> 
> When the games will be played is a hot topic, too.
> 
> The 11 conference commissioners and Notre Dame's athletic director met Tuesday in Dallas, along with BCS Executive Director Bill Hancock to resume discussing possible changes to college football's postseason.
> 
> While there seems to be growing support for creating a four-team playoff to determine a champion, how exactly that would work and when the games would be played remains to be seen.
> 
> "It's very clear the commissioners do not want the championship game to be played too late," Hancock said in a telephone interview.
> 
> He couldn't define too late, but in the past the BCS title game has been held as late as Jan. 10, and has regularly been played on Jan. 7 or 8 since it was implemented for the 2006 season.
> 
> Hancock added the commissioners were "resolute about not having BCS games in the midweek after Jan. 1".
> 
> The Sugar, Orange and Fiesta bowls take turns being played after Jan. 1, but ratings and attendance for the weekday games have been sagging.
> 
> College football leaders were hoping when they implemented this version of the BCS that playing big bowl games in the middle of the week would give those games a TV stage with little competition. Also, that they would help build excitement leading into the national championship game.
> 
> Instead, the season seems to drag on after New Year's Day.
> 
> Hancock said part of the 4-hour meeting was spent reviewing final exam schedules for all 120 schools. He said the commissioners would like to avoid playing games from early December to about Dec. 21, when most schools have finals.
> 
> The commissioners will meet again on Wednesday, but Hancock doesn't expect them to start whittling down the long list of ideas for how to conduct the postseason yet.
> 
> "Sooner or later the group will have to begin to narrow the focus, but I think there will be plenty of time for that," he said.



what a bunch of assholes. also, it also irks me that Notre Dame gets autonomy in front of conference commissioners


----------



## Care

Pfft.... NCAAF players are in college to play football, not take fuckin exams. If they are playing in a major post season game special accommodations can be made. What a smoke and mirrors excuse to sit back on their laurels and not do shit until everything is set in stone for next season and its too late.

6 team playoff with byes for the top 2 seeds, how fucking hard is that? What the fuck do you old useless tards need 4 hours to discuss, and make no progress on?


----------



## Pander Bear

money money money money money


----------



## axl blaze

and the amounts of money these suits receive, both under AND over the table, must be a sickening sight of excess. just recently, a top BCS exec had to plead guilty, to a felony charge stemming from receiving improper monetary donations from/for a political donations scandal

ironic, right? these same BCS executives have a huge role disciplining the NCAA players, when the players then decide to get a little piece of the pie for themselves

from pedophilia to drugs to funds, college football is a most peculiar American institution

I truly believe that these rich assholes are lucky to be dealing with a product that American sports fans hold so dear to their collective hearts, in college football. ironic again, in that college sports are lauded mostly because of their "innocence" or "truth" to their respective sport. most consumers of a product, in regards to the media, would not stand an inch of this perpetual ass-hattery 


*NSFW*: 










what will it take for the playoffs to become integrated? swift, Presidentially-forced Marine Corps intervention, straight from the branch of Obama?


*NSFW*:


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh.hai.pander.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-bacarri-rambo-alec-ogletree-draw-suspensions


----------



## Pander Bear

we still gonna win our first 4 games, suspending starters makes it sporting, though. You guys still planning to lose to vandy again this year?


----------



## China Rider

is mark richt willing to announce any injuries or suspensions?

my guess is yes, and no , but seriously no


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> we still gonna win our first 4 games, suspending starters makes it sporting, though. You guys still planning to lose to vandy again this year?



we're gonna win the national championship.


----------



## axl blaze

LSU’s Morris Claiborne scored a four on his Wonderlic test - herp derp!


----------



## Care

Makes Frankie Gore look brainy!


----------



## axl blaze

for sadistic reasons, I would have loved to have given Terrelle Pryor his official NFL Wonderlic test 

we're almost out of the NFL Nadir, that blackest of time sent from the most fickle Football Gods, thanks to the upcoming NFL draft

I think a BL S+G newbie, Shimazu, brought it up a bit ago that a new NFL thread (year or season in the title) should be made on Draft Day? 

this is the best, most natural progression. congrats n00b! for I have made it a new rule here in S and G that upon all Draft Days, a new thread for X sport shall be made for that upcoming season/year! 

hopefully this pleases the Football Gods. if not, we will ring up Gregg Williams and Sean Payton, ankles up, above a Pentagram with Lord Generals Terry Bradshaw and Deion Sanders in full Uniform, in Attendance!


----------



## axl blaze

damn, Arky's Bobby Petrino got his shit wrecked from a motorcycle accident about 20 miles South-east of Fayetteville, the beginning of the month. the University has put him on leave






it seems like he left out some key truths about his horrible-looking accident, like the fact that there was a woman aged 25 to his 51, riding behind him. he apparently has had... lots of contact with this woman lately, and didn't want this fact to reach the media. DRAMA! not that I care, but he could get fined, suspended, or fired - because at this point we all know Universities have the right to tear apart their coach's contract if they feel their actions somehow mis-represent their conglomeration in ANY way

I wish Petrino a speedy recovery, and as many Baby Blue Oxy 30 mgs that his road-rashed stomach can handle. he is a superior football coach, obviously at Arky, but also at Louisville, where he got his start (notice how I left out the ATL Falcons there, haw haw?)

EDIT - but come on, Bobby. you're in the SEC. shouldn't you be just as good as Auburn, LSU, Alabama, et al, when it comes to covering up scandal??


----------



## Kenickie

i'm surprised it wasn't worse. Arkansas is a pro-choice state, meaning you can choose to wear a helmet or not. He obviously chose not to. Did the 25 year old girl named Jessica also choose to not wear a helmet? 

god i just feel so bad for Arkansas sometimes. they make the West look so stacked but can never really top the other teams in the west


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> is a pro-choice state, meaning you can choose to wear a helmet or not.



LOL



Kenickie said:


> god i just feel so bad for Arkansas sometimes. they make the West look so stacked but can never really top the other teams in the west



yeah, this sucks for Arky. just when they were going to possibly push for a National Championship next year, this happens


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm loving every fucking minute of this bobby petrino saga.  fuck that horrible faggot.


----------



## ChickenScratch

lolerballs


----------



## axl blaze

LOLOLOL

I was wondering when LSUphreek was going to do Bobby Petrino...

so I guess Arky dropped Petrino, officially? where can Bobby go now? back to the Falcons? it seems like he burned just about all the bridges that he has ever even THOUGHT about crossing. sucks that such a brilliant football mind is such a raging douche-bag


----------



## ChickenScratch

if that piece of shit even crosses the state line into georgia he will be murdered.  

i hate that fucker worse than lane kiffin.


----------



## China Rider

i hate lane kifflin, he comes off as having he personality of some wealthy 17 year old  wigger 

but i love lane kiffin for sending janakowski out for like a 70 some yard field goal

wait lane kiffin coached the raiders? oh, yeah, forgot about that


----------



## Pander Bear

saints for a year?

I think the consensus is that he's not well liked by his peers... def more radioactive than mike leech was after his ttu stint.


----------



## Care

Corruption in SEC football? Every SEC program could go down for something similar, im sure.

It took a motorcycle accident and a police report to reveal this, strong journalism going on down there guys.


----------



## Pander Bear

you really think my jesus freak coach who adopts cleft palate babies and pays trainers out of pocket because their pay is frozen has a piece on the side?

Just go back to talking about how your milquetoast conference produces NFL quarterbacks. 

Also, how is this an SEC problem and not a Bobby Petrino problem?


----------



## ChickenScratch

care is a california boy.  has he ever heard of USC?  cuz they always play by the rules.


----------



## Pander Bear

Also, I think derek dooley's momma stops him from getting into trouble, then there's kentucky.


----------



## ChickenScratch

g00d won h0m0


----------



## Pander Bear

hey, he may be your crappy coach, but he's our inept son. 

#sharedshame


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> care is a california boy.  has he ever heard of USC?


probably not

even the kansas city royals think that usc has a shitty fan base


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> care is a california boy.  has he ever heard of USC?  cuz they always play by the rules.



You mean the school that got raped by the NCAA for doing the exact same thing that SEC schools do? Yea ive heard of them.


----------



## Pander Bear

not that I condone shoeboxes of money, and cars from dealerships, or quarter million dollar internships— but its about what you can prove, not what you do. Simple as that.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this is pretty awesome.  the good news about aggie coming to the sec is that we're going to get to make fun of them.  a lot.


----------



## Pander Bear

note to yankees: there aint no SEC "schools" in NC


----------



## ChickenScratch

but there are SEC schools in TX and MO.

this isn't yankee dumb.  this is texas aggie dumb.  which is a whole other level of dumb.


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> not that I condone shoeboxes of money, and cars from dealerships, or quarter million dollar internships— but its about what you can prove, not what you do. Simple as that.



I dont so much mind the money and the cars, I think high level athletes should be paid. They create a product that is worth a lot of money. I mind the inherently unequal environment that this type of system creates. Not trying to hate on you for rooting for you team, but it kind of ruins college football when the SEC recruits most of the best players every year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> I dont so much mind the money and the cars, I think high level athletes should be paid. They create a product that is worth a lot of money. I mind the inherently unequal environment that this type of system creates. Not trying to hate on you for rooting for you team, but it kind of ruins college football when the SEC recruits most of the best players every year.



what kind of system?

i don't really understand this post.


----------



## Care

College football in general.

Where certain schools get away with under the table, against the rules activity. Get all the best players every year, and always win. While other schools get Heismans/scholarships/national titles taken away when they do the same thing.

Im sure many in the south are happy to believe the SEC is ordained by heaven to be the best football conference though.


----------



## ChickenScratch

but you just said it yourself that you're ok with players getting cars and stuff.  so some kind of playing outside of the rules is ok?  

and the NFL is just as guilty as certain teams getting away with certain things.  it's called being good at cheating.  and if you haven't seen the amount of shit SEC schools get in trouble for over the years, then you're just not paying attention.

it's a business. some teams are good, some teams suck dick.  it's not because of any rules set in place, it's because some coaches and players are better than others.  

the SEC has currently been on top for a number of years, but it hasn't always been like that.  but you're like 21, so you wouldn't remember those days.  i'm sure the big 10, big 12, etc will have their time in the spot light again.

all that said, the BCS is garbage.  but that's not what we're talking about.


----------



## Care

I think they players should be compensated for creating a product that is worth millions upon millions of dollars. I am not okay with certain schools ignoring the rules and gaining an advantage over others. "Cheating" in the NFL is not as impactful, there is no way to cheat your way to having a far superior roster to the competition in the NFL.

It bothers me that college football is supposed to be an amateur competition, when it clearly isnt and that is the way that they justify not paying the athletes. The logical way to get ahead in this type of system is to break the rules (which are nigh unenforceable). Some schools get away with it, and some get caught. Some that get caught get national titles and scholarships taken away and some get the "well thats just cam being cam" treatment.

BTW im 25.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> Also, I think derek dooley's momma stops him from getting into trouble, then there's kentucky.










Pander Bear said:


> note to yankees: there aint no SEC "schools" in NC








just dropping by to pwn this thread. sux tOSU can't win the National Championship this year... #UrbanRenewal


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> just dropping by to pwn this thread. sux tOSU can't win the National Championship this year... #UrbanRenewal


 

lol, Urban with the Gentleman's Agreement displays what a deceitful little douchebag he is. Probably the sleaziest guy in the NCAA, and that says a lot.


And I agree with Care. Although Pander has a point that the free-reign cheating pendulum may once again fall on the Big 10 or 12, or even the ACC if Miami, FSU, Clemson, and VT (possibly GT at well) start seriously winning again, the infractions committee is letting the SEC off easy, while murdering other schools for infractions related to failure to monitor players' every movement. Although Clemson does appear to be joining the paying ranks, and should be looked at. And I do agree that players should be compensated, the issue is the unfair competitive advantage that a large state school in the winningest (and therefore richest) conference attains versus a smaller private school (Miami, USC) in conferences that are mostly dependent on them to make money. All things being equal I still wouldn't be a fan of under the table pay-for-LOI (I have fewer issues with pay-for-play and bounties and all that shit, that happens at every school in the country and cannot be policed, and punishment a matter of how hard the infractions committee decides to look at a school for dirt), but they need to allow kids to take advantage of their celebrity.

Although we've had this conversation a trillion and a half times since I've joined and I really, really don't want to have it again. It does get boring.


----------



## axl blaze

Urban may be a sleeze, but boy does that spread offense go zoom zoom in your boom boom!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> Urban may be a sleeze, but boy does that spread offense go zoom zoom in your boom boom!!


 
No doubt. As much as I may doubt his character as a human being, he knows his football. 


I still question whether or not he has the fire to keep going (his offense requires a lot of creativity, and running into a Nick Saban with a tried and true system will fuck him up permanently) and whether or not he can get a championship offense of his in the Big 10. His system requires a lot of speed and big, fast QB's. Pryor would have killed it in his system.


----------



## China Rider

urban meyer had nothing to do with gator's success

it was all tebow!!!


----------



## cj

^^^
Then how do you explain the national championship he won with Chris Leak at qb?


----------



## Pander Bear

tebow


----------



## axl blaze

it sux that Urban Meyer can't win the National Championship this year. fucking NCAA



3 said:


> I still question whether or not he has the fire to keep going (his offense requires a lot of creativity, and running into a Nick Saban with a tried and true system will fuck him up permanently) and whether or not he can get a championship offense of his in the Big 10. His system requires a lot of speed and big, fast QB's. Pryor would have killed it in his system.



I think you answered your own question, there. Ohio State got the recruits even _before _Urban Meyer. now, they are getting just as many high-caliber recruiting classes... now whether or not these recruiting rankings are total bullshit is one thing... but I will save that for another contention

Terrelle Pryor had an amazing career at tOSU. he bested both Oregon and Arkansas in BCS Bowl Games. he was bigger and faster than all, physically. but mentally, he was a retard and he was good for losing one game a season, to a team such as Purdue nonetheless. despite TP's mental issues, I think Urban Meyer would have lifted one of those Pryor seasons into a National Championship...


----------



## Pander Bear

and then had to vacate it for sitting on information that would have damaged the program, yes?


----------



## axl blaze

more than likely, yes... 

but if your NCAA team wins the National Championship Game, they still won it. it might not be so in the books, but the joy + personal pleasure you derive from that game dwarfs the suits "taking the victory away"

I'm sure USCw fans agree with me 100 percent on this one... call it the "Reggie Bush Affect"


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> more than likely, yes...
> 
> but if your NCAA team wins the National Championship Game, they still won it. it might not be so in the books, but the joy + personal pleasure you derive from that game dwarfs the suits "taking the victory away"
> 
> I'm sure USCw fans agree with me 100 percent on this one... call it the "Reggie Bush Affect"


 

I agree with this 100%. 


Vacating wins is fucking retarded.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah. I mean, I get it, NCAA. you have the vengeance and unforgiving demeanor as a pre-New Testament God... but I still think that tOSU bested Arkansas in that Bowl Game a couple years ago... 

so the Ohio State Spring Game was just underway this past weekend. I've been to the last three or four tOSU Spring Games, but had to miss this one due to work. usually Spring Games bore me, but if the weather is nice, it can be a lot of fun. plus, there was a new incentive this year to attend this Spring Game due to it being Urban Meyere's first appearance on tOSU's sideline. MAN I can't wait until Meyer's first game as a Buckeye. the Horseshoe (as well as most stadiums to teams that are perpetually good with a large fanbase) gets CRAZY. and we all know that Urbz has that special place in his heart for the scarlet + grey. my homie Urbz is gonna get some Buckeye-nut-sized GOOSEBUMPS on his forearms when he runs out of that tunnel R. L. Stine status!!

(R. L. Stine also graduated from tOSU )


----------



## Pander Bear

so apparently the vols lost their spring scrimmage to NC State.

And apparently John L. Smith is the interim arkansas head coach.


----------



## axl blaze

John L. Smith signs a one-year interim deal to be the new Arky H/C!






that dude can be HILARIOUS


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> so apparently the vols lost their spring scrimmage to NC State.



good one?


----------



## Pander Bear

how was the spirit world, brother?


----------



## ChickenScratch

pretty fucking fun.

i'm grounding myself for a week or two.


----------



## Pander Bear

bring the little one out to the chicken farm then


----------



## axl blaze

LOLoL

URBAN KIDSTEADING

"it's okay man, they eat up all the ticks in the yard"


----------



## Care

Looks like the national title is going to be a 4 team playoff.

Not exactly what I wanted, but I am immensely pleased that this is happening and I hope it will lead to an age of reform for college football. NCAAF postseason may actually be watchable now.


----------



## Pander Bear

i mean... it was watchable before, if we lucked out and got a good matchup— this just makes it more likely to be awesome. Two thumbs up.


----------



## China Rider

i can't believe that it took commissioners this long to understand the gigantic money making opportunity with this

hopefully this means that there will be three less bullshit bowl games


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> i mean... it was watchable before



Its only redeeming factor is that it was a football game being played between good teams. There was no sense of buildup or a feeling that these teams had beaten all other comers and made it to the end. Just seemed illegitimate compared to any other type of competitive format.


----------



## Care

*3 Razorback football players charged with burglary*



> FAYETTEVILLE, Ark. (AP) Three Arkansas football players, including wide receivers Marquel Wade and Maudrecus Humphrey, were arrested Saturday and charged with burglarizing dorm rooms.
> 
> University of Arkansas police arrested Wade, Humphrey and tight end Andrew Peterson after looking at security video in which the players allegedly walked into rooms where items had been taken. The preliminary police report valued the stolen property, including computers and textbooks, at nearly $5,000.


----------



## jazz hands

Care said:
			
		

> Maudrecus Humphrey


----------



## axl blaze

can't wait for college football to start!!


----------



## Pander Bear

textbooks, huh?

SEC players get knowledge, son.


----------



## ChickenScratch

mike leach is the best thing about sports.  period.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...s-craig-james-a-douche-escalates-war-of-words


----------



## China Rider

my 2 favorite coaches always shift between leach and mike gundy 

i can't wait until a rivalry between leach and lame kiffin emerges


----------



## redhawkum

Just heard something a couple of days ago...if the SEC champion and the Big 12 champion are not playing in the BCS championship game they automatically face each other in a bowl game. What's the chances of this actually happening? You can pretty much guarentee one of these champs will be in the big game.


----------



## redhawkum

redhawkum said:


> Just heard something a couple of days ago...if the SEC champion and the Big 12 champion are not playing in the BCS championship game they automatically face each other in a bowl game. What's the chances of this actually happening? You can pretty much guarentee one of these champs will be in the big game.[/QUOTE.                                                                        Wonder how this will work with a four team playoff?


----------



## axl blaze

^ hey there, welcome to Sports + Gaming! so you went to Miami of Ohio, eh??

and yeah, although I like the sentiment of the college football suits giving us what should be a good match-up in the Bowl Season with the two Big Ten/SEC winners, I do think that this game will be chopped up a lot, due to most of the elite Conference Champions being placed in the four-seed BCS National Title Tournament...

still, I am in favor of those BCS idiots making any moves to ensure a more higher quality of post-season games


----------



## redhawkum

I agree with you...something different will be better, though I am a Bama fan and loved the way it worked out this past season. Lol. About my name, my nick name is Red, my last name is Holcomb. To here people down here say it it sounds like "red hawkum." I just thought that redhawk logo would make a good avitar.


----------



## ChickenScratch

redhawkum said:


> I am a Bama fan





diekilldiekilldie
die die die
kill kill kill kill die.


----------



## China Rider

i can't wait for gopher's coach to have another side line siezure and see the team get outscored 380-30 in big t2 play 

i just want to beat iowa again


----------



## axl blaze

are Alabama fans now officially the worst fans ever?  

they've had SO MUCH bad press these last couple years...


----------



## Pander Bear

PAWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLL

They are pretty bad, but I think the nod still goes to all 300 notre dame fans.


----------



## China Rider

the scranton region has at least 6 notre dame fan club bars

scranton is irish as fuck but it's disgusting


----------



## redhawkum

Were not all like Harvey Updyke and the one who sexually assaulted the LSU fan. But sad to say, there are many that are.


----------



## axl blaze

I feel ya man. I mean, I'm smack dab in the middle of Buckeye Country and it ain't like my fellow fans get a lot of good press, either...

but hey, at least we're passionate! LOL


----------



## ChickenScratch

bammer fans aren't nearly as bad as georgia, lsu and ohio state fans.  but they're still pretty awful.  

honorable mention to texas, west virginia and michigan fans.


----------



## China Rider

penn state students are scumbags

multiple frat fags tried instigating a fight with me for wearing my gopher's jersey at a game

if i wasn't such a pussy i would have given those punks a taste of their own medicine - sodomy 

pretty much every major fanbase consists of blowhard alcoholic social failures


----------



## ChickenScratch

i was going to include penn state in there as well.  but i didn't, mainly just to piss of axl.  

but yea, penn state fans are fucking awful.


----------



## China Rider

iowa fans are fucking scumbags too

i remember when they clinched the rose bowl back in like 2002ish @ minnesota their asshole fans tore down the goal posts at the lovely metrodome

don't fuck with the metrodome


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> honorable mention to texas, west virginia and michigan fans.



Michigan fans are bad? shiiiiiiiit

Michigan fans are good - good at getting their shit pushed in!!! OH YAH!!


----------



## China Rider

lloyd carr was the creepiest michigan fan of all time

still not sure if i loved or hated him


----------



## axl blaze

I loved Lloyd Carr. he beat Florida in that bowl game and you could always count on him to lose to Ohio State!!


----------



## axl blaze

oh look Michigan is being a bitch-again:



> *Michigan commit stands by fiery pic
> *
> 
> Michigan recruit Logan Tuley-Tillman is unapologetic about a picture he posted on Twitter of himself burning a recruiting letter from Ohio State, even in the face of a barrage of death threats from Buckeyes fans.
> 
> "It made my mom upset, but I just told her it's empty thoughts," 2013 commit Tuley-Tillman told WolverineNation. "It's the biggest rivalry in sports. It's sad that grown men and women get like this over a picture. I say women because there have been a few adult female Ohio State fans sending bad stuff, too. God bless them, though."
> 
> More on Michigan
> Everything Michigan, from recruiting to news to game coverage, is available at ESPN.com's WolverineNation.
> More:
> • ESPN.com Recruiting coverage
> • ESPN.com's Big Ten blog
> 
> 
> There are always fumes in the air around this rivalry, and the prized offensive tackle from Peoria, Ill., literally took a match to them, not fully expecting this kind of reaction.
> 
> "Everyone was saying that Mike McCray and I were going to flip to Ohio," Tuley-Tillman said in reference to himself and fellow Michigan commit McCray, a linebacker from Trotwood, Ohio. "My mom showed me the letter, and it was more of a personal thing [to burn it]. I didn't think it would get this much attention."
> 
> The picture was accompanied by hashtags that said "GoBlue" and "BeatOhio," which is how Brady Hoke refers to Michigan's chief rival. It has since been picked up throughout the athletic program.
> 
> Ohio State defensive tackle commit Tracy Sprinkle (Elyria, Ohio/Elyria), tweeted, "Michigan commits talk a good game. I'd rather show out on the field. #fueltomyfire."
> 
> OSU defensive back commit Cam Burrows, a teammate of McCray's at Trotwood-Madison, said he does his talking on the field.
> 
> While some of the commitments are using it as motivation, others are taking it more personally. Buckeyes commit Jalin Marshall (Middletown, Ohio/Middletown) believes there is more to the tweet under the surface.
> 
> "It shows to me that they are either jealous or have that much disrespect for Ohio State," he said. "He doesn't need to get death threats for it, but if he doesn't want something like this happening then he shouldn't have done it."
> 
> Marshall said that he can't wait to step on the field against Michigan, and that he'll remember this when the teams collide.
> 
> This isn't the first time a recruiting letter has been set afire, either. In fact, current Michigan quarterback Devin Gardner tweeted a picture similar to Tuley-Tillman's during his recruitment.


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, college football is the only thing in the world that makes normal, well-adjusted adults pay attention to all the stupid shit 18 year olds do and take it seriously. 


That, and abu graib.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah. that statement is why I hate Twitter. it gives those dumbass high school (and pro) athletes a soap box to stand on. these 5 star recruits aren't known for their intellectual (Academic) prowess... let's say  

burn twitter burn


----------



## China Rider

i fucking love twitter and the awesomely bad and entertaining things athletes say

the only good tweets would be graded as an F

RIP antonio cromartie's twitter account


----------



## ChickenScratch

progress

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/stor...all-time-celebrate-approval-four-team-playoff


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Yeah, somewhat.  Now people will complain that outside the top 2 obvious teams playing who will deserve the other 2 seeds?  Its going to be more heated than the NCAA basketball tourney selections.


----------



## Care

The tournament needs to be more than 4 teams, but at least this is a step in the right direction.

Should be interesting to see how USC performs their first year out from under the boot of the NCAA.


----------



## Pander Bear

they're supposed to be national championship contenders, so that'll be fun. I'm looking forward to someone shutting up obnoxious oregon fans, but my memory is long enough to remember how obnoxious trojans fans can be.


----------



## Care

USC fans are pretty much the worst, since they're by far the best college football team in the region over the past 10 or 20 years. Especially annoying since im a Cal fan, I do however root for them when they face up aginst non-west coast teams.

On paper it seems like Oregon and USC are some of the biggest threats to the SEC.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Guess who's sitting in Clarke County jail this morning????

Ohhhhh, Isaiah.  

http://www.redandblack.com/sports/g...cle_caefcc90-c1d9-11e1-a7bb-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Pander Bear

another washout... sigh.


----------



## axl blaze

man that's what pisses me off about these 4 and 5 star recruits, too. you know they love them some football, and chances are, they are playing for their favorite college football team (whether it be tOSU, USCw, UGA). now I was a young fella that loved to play football, but also was prone to get in some trouble back in those days. but you best believe that when it became time to play a game or take that drug test, I would make fucking sure I was clean. and I just played for some really non-existent small school. I'm not some beast like these guys, but just a normal dude who has always had a passion for the game... if I was playing for (insert prestigious school here) I would make sure that I was doing everything that is possible to be right... hell, you got a shot at playing in the NFL!

... just getting it off my chest. if I had football to yell at I wouldn't even be typing this


----------



## Kenickie

just ran into a phantom smotpoker post last night when i wasn't sleeping and cruising bluelight. i hope he's enjoying his buckeye boards where there aren't annoying little girls like Kenickie who root for the SEC or little girls who hate Ohio like Kenickie or little girls who hit boys in bars like Kenickie. Here's to you losing to a SEC team for the rest of your life. sorry axl. maybe he'll OD after another 6-7 and my curse will only last a year.


----------



## shimazu

New stuff coming out in the Penn State scandal. Starting to seem like Joe Pa was a bit more involved in the cover up than the cult wanted to believe. At least there are emails that indicate that. Penn State is going downhill fast, Temple could have beat them last year if Bernard Pierce doesnt get injured


----------



## axl blaze

losing to the SEC our entire life? we beat Arkansas and their annoying fat fanbase down!

plus Urban Meyer is going to tear the SEC a new asshole. he is already stealing your recruits. Meyer is going to reestablish the State of Ohio as the Great Nexus of All Football Realities


----------



## Pander Bear

6-7


----------



## Kenickie

related reading:

your bcs team as a drug - edsbs



> *FLORIDA:* Meth. Really only got big after 1990. Violent binges interspersed with long dormant periods. Commonalities: scaly skin, high profit margins, chews through management quickly, occasional disastrous explosions.
> 
> *GEORGIA: *Unsure about Georgia. Zero pattern, pretty good but not great, numbing...Xanax. UGA is Xanax.
> 
> *LSU:* Bourbon. Fuel for great achievements and ill-advised sexual escapades. Might make love to you. Might kill you with a shovel. Damages long term memory with repeated exposures.
> 
> *TENNESSEE:* Ketamine. Creates a trapped, hole-like experience for the user. Label on vial says "For use on subhuman primates only."
> 
> *KENTUCKY:* Methadone. The sad substitute for the drug you cannot get.
> *
> SOUTH CAROLINA:* Gas-huffing. Hard to explain the appeal to non-devotees. Headaches, vomiting, delusions. Users are loyal beyond all reason.
> 
> *ARKANSAS:* Ayahuasca. a potent hallucinogen. "A religious sacrament that makes you see demons." NAILED IT.
> 
> *OHIO STATE: *Weed. Wildly popular. Gets smoked by SEC football players in bowls.
> 
> *USC:* Just classic prescription methamphetamines. The kind classy rich people took in the 1950s. Side effects may include being awesome
> 
> *FLORIDA STATE:* Ecstasy. Big in the 90s. Usually ended up with you in some sort of native costume. Comedown is horrible.
> *
> GEORGIA TECH:* Spice. The synthetic weed you smoke when you want to clear a job interview, but also want to possibly rob a liquor store, too. Also: MADE IN A LAB.


----------



## China Rider

^nice find 


> MINNESOTA: Fetanyl lollipops. First you get numb. Then your teeth fall out. Then you die.


sounds about right


> OKLAHOMA STATE: Malt liquor, because it's a man's drink, and it comes in a 40.


awesome


----------



## Pander Bear

> OHIO STATE: Weed. Wildly popular. Gets smoked by SEC football players in bowls.



really funny, regardless of truth.


----------



## Kenickie

you guys seen those fucking amazing NCAA '13 commericals?

so far i've only seen two, the one for LSU and for UGA.

the uga one is titled 'wrong' which is pretty perfect.


----------



## shimazu

that's the big seller this year?

they are running out of ideas fast


----------



## Pander Bear

its a video game and its about football. You don't actually have to have any big ideas.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Today is a glorious day.


----------



## ChickenScratch

EatMushrooms said:


> Today is a glorious day.



ru roh, we got us war damn eagle on the board now.  this is gonna get really gay.


----------



## shimazu

So Auburn won the bidding war I see


----------



## axl blaze

why so many god damn random Auburn and Alabama fans?

I heard recently that Nick Saban's daughter got thrown out of her Bama sorority, and sued, for allegedly beating the shit outta her "sister" during a for sure heated match-up in the drinking game "Power Hour" 

LOL. whoever can find pics of Nick Saban's daughter first gets to rename this thread whatever they like, for a bit


----------



## EatMushrooms

shimazu said:


> So Auburn won the bidding war I see


It's about time too. So tired of Saban buying up all the good players around here.


----------



## shimazu

do they not have google where you live axl?






ok apparently this is her too, with an extra 2 lbs of makeup and photoshop licenses






and here's a very detailed explanation of the events

http://247sports.com/Board/30/Kristen-Saban-is-CRAZY-public-record-10672828/1


----------



## axl blaze

LOL that can't be the same girl

and I just wanted you to all to learn for yourselves. it's not about the Leprechaun's treasure, it's about finding the rainbow. or with Jerry Sandusky, it's not about what happens in the shower, it's about how you get them in your Second Mile Foundation?


----------



## shimazu

idk her two front teeth look really similiar

that shows how nosy our society is today, you hear some hearsay on the internet, google it, and two hours later im trying to identify chicks by their teeth.


----------



## Kenickie

we keep driving past this like, lawn service van in grant park that says BRAY TREE SERVICE in vols orange, and i keep thinking about ChickenScratch and his fifty shades of bray.

not in the bray font though


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...tyler-bray-impress-at-manning-passing-academy


----------



## axl blaze

just because


----------



## Pander Bear

I didn't just do it so I could tell you... but its a big part of why I did it...

but when the news people standing in front of the Sandusky trial courthouse started breaking the news that the Jury came back with a bunch of guilty verdicts, I just had to yell

O-H


----------



## shimazu

Penn State was such a cult it was ridiculous. Im glad it happened to them if it had to be any school, Paterno was untouchable and people still try to defend him after all this came out.

Temple is on the way up, Penn State on the way down, and Mike Vick is QB of the Eagles? 

8 years ago I would have laughed in your face if you told me all that would happen


----------



## ChickenScratch

they're talking death penalty for PSU.  don't see it happening, but they're talking about it, so i'm posting about it, so we can talk about too.


----------



## Pander Bear

that always seemed like a pretty remote possibility since the bad conduct had nothing to do with college athletics. I would laugh and laugh if it did, though.


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander....do you know what i'm hoping for out of the vols this year?

i'm hoping we get blown the fuck out every.single.game.  except for the UGA game, where we beat you 174 to 0.  because i hate UGA worse than herpes.  and think you're all awful faggots.


----------



## Pander Bear

yes, tennessee— home of the 13th man. Good luck with that.


----------



## axl blaze

are you really trying to connect fantastical dots between tOSU and Penn State? come on man, you're better than this

that's like me going with my gut and calling the South a bunch of bigoted gay-bashers. well more specifically, Atlanta. I know the word "progressive" only evokes images of an insurance company down there, but even my dots make far more sense than yours

but seriously, coming from such a gay-and-proud city I have a big problem with Chic-fil-A right now. but I guess you might be used to that by now 

I-O!


----------



## ChickenScratch

atlanta is one of the most fabulous, and by fabulous i mean gay, cities in america.


----------



## shimazu

east atlanta cockin hammas

Oregon installed a hot tub in its film room so Chip Kelly can sit in it while watching film

say what you want about Nike, but thats fucking boss


----------



## axl blaze

Penn State to be hit with 60 million? damn

I still think they deserve a death penalty. let's put this into perspective. what they did is 1, 000 times more wrong than say SMU...

and speaking of wrong, I'd like for us all to take a moment of silence for those hurt by Ohio State's ignoble tattoo scandal. never forget


----------



## ChickenScratch

and the NCAA remains the most consistently inconsistent group of dipshits on earth. it's like they just pick and choose what they're going to investigate by drawing out of a hat. 

my biggest problem was taking away the wins. penn state didn't cheat. they had a scandal, and now you're taking away wins from people that had nothing to do with that scandal. 

and now, bobby bowden gets to be the all time winningest coach in NCAA history with a big fat * by his name. 

i don't really know how i feel about all of the other stuff they got slapped with. the fine? yea, that was warranted. putting them on probabation? yea, i suppose so since they're giving the kids the opportunity to go elsewhere. taking away scholarships? sure, that's warranted. 

i don't know...it sucks for the kids that are there right now. i mean, even cheerleaders and band geeks are now getting fucked. i don't know. i guess my biggest problem came with them taking away PSU's wins.  that seems unnecessary.

i really don't know the answer, because the whole thing is just fucked.


----------



## shimazu

60 mill is a drop in the bucket for Penn State man. The scholarships is what will kill them the most, the wins being vacated was more of a message.

I think the NCAA are scumbags too though so it was really no-win


----------



## ChickenScratch

awesome....i did this once after a panic NYE show.  but i was really fucked up on acid and me and my buddy were pretending that the beer bottles were grenades and we were launching them into the parking lot from about 15 stories up in our hotel room.  when we finished doing that, we spray painted a dick in the hallway of the hotel.  i was probably right around bray's age. 

http://www.govolsxtra.com/news/2012/jul/25/tyler-bray-roommate-accused-of-throwing-beer-off/


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## ChickenScratch

solid.


----------



## Care

USC just scooped up Penn State transfer Silas Red, RB. Should be a big boost to an already solid USC team.


----------



## ChickenScratch

tennessee is going to win the national championship.


----------



## axl blaze

well I don't want to sound biased, but Ohio State would surely win the National Championship if it weren't for their unforgivable crime of receiving stolen tattoos!!


----------



## Care

^ The NCAA and IOC should get together and share techniques about how to make money exploiting young athletes with overly draconian rules. Hopefully some good samaratain has the balls to go all Aurora on them while theyre all in one place.


----------



## Care

*USA Today NCAA Football top 25 coaches poll*
1	LSU
2	Alabama
3	Southern California
4 	Oklahoma
5	Oregon
6	Georgia	
7	Florida State 
8	Michigan
9	South Carolina
10	Arkansas
11	West Virginia	
12	Wisconsin	
13	Michigan State	
14	Clemson	
15	Texas	
16	Nebraska
17	TCU
18	Stanford	
19	Oklahoma State	
20	Virginia Tech	
21	Kansas State	
22	Boise State	
23	Florida
24	Notre Dame	
25	Auburn	

The top three teams are close to tied in the rankings, only seperated by a couple points. The top 10 seem like the "real contenders", although im sure there will be many unexpected happenings this season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

care said:


> 6	georgia



bbbwwwwaaahahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pander Bear

ranked before Mr. crowell's wild ride.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think the east is up for grabs at this point.

the east is really shitty again.  hell, i think missouri has a shot at it.

seriously...tyler bray is a future NFL qb, and we have one of the best receiving corps in the nation.  we also have a veteran offensive line.  but...we don't have a running game for shit.

defense looks good, but the verdicts still out on them.

palardy better pull his head out of his ass and kick some FG's this year as well.

but  i seriously think we could win the east.  but we'll probably just suck again.


----------



## China Rider

good ol' notre dame

making the preseasonn top 25 for the past 25 years

only to suck


----------



## shimazu

yeah but Cftbll isnt biased right?


----------



## Kenickie

rewatching roll tide | war eagle 

god what a great movie. i love movies about intense ass rivalries. some of it is fucking hilarious. i want to see the one about texas v. texas a&m, but i can't find it/know what it's called.


eta: also makes me miss smotpoker calling me a cunt for supporting auburn against oregon for the big crystal.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ken, smotpoker has been in your dome for like 2 years now.  

anyway....let's make fun of aggie.  their faggotry is pretty amazing.




































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DhLU0FP8a8&NR=1


----------



## Kenickie

there isn't an ohio state/ big 10 fan around to make fun of anymore, axl is too nice, being mean to him feels awful  lets just hope a&m and mizzou don't do anything super embarrassing the first few years they play with us.






here's a cornmaze.


----------



## Pander Bear

that's mizzou totally not getting it, unless the corn is mashed into a brown spirit and served to maze entrants.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm probably going to ignore your phone calls during football season for your overfluffing of all things SEC.

other than your taste in rap music, it's your worst quality.


----------



## Kenickie

just found out LSU has a Quidditch team


----------



## ChickenScratch

that was directed at ken.  pander is only kind of annoying with SEC fluff.  at least he screams at me about how awful tennessee is.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm probably going to ignore your phone calls during football season for your overfluffing of all things SEC.
> 
> other than your taste in rap music, it's your worst quality.



you ignore our phone calls anyway


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> that was directed at ken.  pander is only kind of annoying with SEC fluff.  at least he screams at me about how awful tennessee is.



i won't kick you while you're down. plus your kid is always there, gotta set a good example and show him his dad isn't a complete faggot.


----------



## ChickenScratch

valid point.


----------



## Kenickie

here's our quidditch team.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i had to google Quidditch.

kill yourself immediately.


----------



## Kenickie

i think i'm going to buy a shirt


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> that was directed at ken.  pander is only kind of annoying with SEC fluff.  at least he screams at me about how awful tennessee is.


Which, you know, I'd scream at you even if your were on your way to a BCS bowl, because all things associated with your team are intrinsically shitty under a surface of mediocrity— but this year, I'll reprise my screams of how demonstrably awful Vols football is. What's the spread on Vandy's stomping of your team this year, fggt?


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## ChickenScratch

i hate it when pander uses big words


----------



## Pander Bear

anailingus


----------



## ChickenScratch

now you're speaking my language, friend.


----------



## ChickenScratch

more awesomeness from tyler bray

http://m.govolsxtra.com/news/2012/aug/08/bray-to-be-back-in-court-on-boating-charge/


----------



## China Rider

i hate every sec team besides tennesee, kentucky, vandy and miss state


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> i hate every sec team besides tennesee



thanks, pal.  you should also like ole miss because they have stupid whore hot chicks all over the place.


----------



## China Rider

brah i think you're confusing that university for prestigious henry county GA

every time i went out into the public my ego was automatically errected just by taking a minute to look at my surroundings 

and like i always say, it's college, every one of them that isn't some online campus is filled with beautiful woman

no matter where you live there are things to do and attractive woman(almost)

minnesota is 8 point favorites vs UNLV, i don't care if they even win i'm satisfied with them being favorites considering our previous big and relevant rivalries were against iowa and wisconsin and now it's vs north dakota state


----------



## axl blaze

well it looks like this great little burrito joint, La Bamba, which boasts "burritos as big as your head" is going to get torn down

it's right across the street from Ohio State (tOSU is so enormous almost everything in Columbus is across the street from it), but the best part of La Bamba was their wall mural that was an amalgam of burritos, Ohio State football, and Michigan blowing:






Burrito Archie Griffin for the TD! look at all those personal fouls!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yea, well ole miss has special whores.  And cow pastures full of mushrooms.  And the grove.  I've had some serious fun in Oxford.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Sad times for Korndog Ken.  bbwwwahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/huskyfootballblog/2018890806_lsu_suspends_honey_badger.html

LSU kicks "Honey Badger'' to the curb
Posted by Bob Condotta

Big news out of LSU today as the Tigers --- who host UW on Sept. 8 in Baton Rouge --- have announced that star cornerback Tyrann Mathieu has been kicked off the team for a violation of team rules.

Mathieu, nicknamed the "Honey Badger,'' would have been a junior this year and was generally acclaimed as the best cornerback in the country a year ago, winning first team All-American honors and the Chuck Bendarik Award as the best defensive player in the country. He's also a standout returner, scoring two TDs on punt returns last season. He was also a Heisman finalist.

So obviously, a big loss for an LSU team expected to contend for the national title this season and something that will put a different wrinkle on UW's trip there this season.

Redshirt freshman Jalen Collins is listed behind Mathieu on the depth chart.

Here's an early story with details.


----------



## Care

So I guess he failed a drug test?

What drug? Probably weed.... pretty sad.

US Olympic judo ace Nick Depopolo, best CB in college football Tyrann Mathieu and all time Olympic medal leader Michael Phelps, all smoke weed. Drug of champions?


----------



## EatMushrooms

lolololol sucks for LSU


----------



## China Rider

i think his legacy is to be a golden gopher


----------



## MikeOekiM

he seemed like a faggot


----------



## China Rider

he's just your typical stoner


----------



## EatMushrooms

I need to call up Chizik and have him send 200 g's over to honey badger's house. Considering that our defense couldn't tackle a naked cheerleader, he could probably help out a little.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i dont see how u could be a potential 1st round pick and fuck it up by failing not 1 not 2 but 3 drug tests.


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> i dont see how u could be a potential 1st round pick and fuck it up by failing not 1 not 2 but 3 drug tests.



Because he's arrogant and dumb.  A winning combination.


----------



## Kenickie

PB told me he's seen cellphone photos of mathieu's cock. says it's huge.

this is his third? fourth? failed drug test. am i surprised? no. i mean yeah? but not really. i follow mathieu on twitter, and it's...obvious.

Kenickie's retweets of Mathieu's



> I'M GETTING A NEW PHONE # TODAY
> 
> ball SO hard
> 
> where can i get that boB Marley documentary?! i need it tho?!
> 
> these canal & claibourne females be triflin
> 
> G-O-D feels so G-O-O-D!



8) i'll miss him, that's for sure. but i'm not worried. i'm confident in my depth chart and les. and frankly i'd rather have all of this happen _now_ than week 6. i don't know what's happened. before i'd be upset. now i'm just nonplussed. girl gone mild over here.


----------



## ChickenScratch

No, you're still an SEC noob.  You're kind of growing up and starting to understand that this shit happens in the sec all the time, no matter who you root for.  We recruit a lot of talented dip shits.  The facts of life, friend.  I'm really proud of you for suppressing angry black woman ken.  I might cry.


----------



## Kenickie

fuck you and your fucking faggot ass team old fart, you don't know shit. 

i've stopped watching all my tv shows and have only been reading books about post war british academia. shopping doesn't even make me excited. i'm not even excited about the idea about drinking fancy bourbon on someone else's dime tonight. i didn't even worry about the aurora shooting until i heard one of my friends had been shot. i think i have a brain tumor.


----------



## guineaPig

Pander Bear said:


>



How'd you get your name changed twice?


----------



## Pander Bear

by being old as the hills


----------



## ChickenScratch

jim donnan is gonna go to fuck me in the ass federal prison.  lollllllerballs.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...r-georgia-bulldogs-coach-charged-ponzi-scheme


----------



## Pander Bear

I accidentally all of the money


----------



## China Rider

mathieu going to rehab for weed

you stoners just don't get it, what more proof do you need that the shit can ruin lives!! 

i'm thinking he has no interest in quitting, just doing it for a positive public image and praying that he can cling onto a first round selection in next year's draft, highly doubt it though

janoris jenkins went to a D1AA school and that didn't work out too well, at least for him, i'm proud to call him a ram


----------



## Pander Bear

he sits out the year, and walks back on to LSU's squad, I'm thinkin'


----------



## ChickenScratch

It's gonna be awesome when he says he found god while in pot rehab.


----------



## Kenickie

fucking idiot he's from baton rouge, he never lost god in the first place

also obvious that i'm the only non white person you know dude


----------



## ChickenScratch

He's a fucking faggot


----------



## Kenickie

and will still make shit tons of money killing your team every year


----------



## MikeOekiM

Kenickie said:


> and will still make shit tons of money killing your team every year



whilst engaging in homosexual activities.

just look at him. You can tell he likes fingering assholes.


----------



## Pander Bear

so you're saying there's something gay about when kenickie and I finger eachothers assholes?


----------



## axl blaze

oh my. there's a certain chill in the air. the nights are beautiful. young boys are already tossing footballs around, with their fathers/uncles/older bros instructing them on how to throw that _perfect spiral_. (well I had a younger sis, but I still showed her how to throw a god damn perfect Ohio spiral. my investment paid in double when I got to watch her slay bitches while she was Quarterbacking her Powder Puff squad )

all Ohio boys are walking with a little bit more swag in their step - FOOTBALL SEASON IS COMING!

even the hipster ass boutique stores in my hipster ass side of town are decking out their front windows:






sidebar: this pic is from Homage. which is THE BEST sporting clothes store North of that line which separates the burly men against those sissy soft-cocks who lost that war  

seriously, check out Homage. shit's legit. so legit here's Arnold proudly presenting a tee from their "Surf Ohio" line


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Pander Bear

6-7


----------



## shimazu

Mathieu will still get drafted and still be a good NFL player IMO.

Nobody said you had to be smart to play cornerback


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm really excited that pouring a stiff whiskey drink at 10 am on saturday mornings will be totally socially acceptable in just a couple of weeks.

tennessee is going to win the SEC.  Bray has an NFL arm, and we have the best receiving corp in all of college football.  if our defense stays healthy, we win the SEC.  just watch, friends.  it's all happening.  my dick is rock hard right now.  mainly cuz i'm thinking of pander's butthole with ken's finger up it, but it's also cuz of football season. 

it's even cool for august here in the ATL.  i want to hug all of you, with my dick.


----------



## China Rider

tennessee is one of my top 5 favorite teams because i want my man crush's love affair to piss all over the toliet that is the SEC

my other 4?

gophers, #1 forever and ever, will you support them with me chickenbrah?
washington state - mike leach
oregon state - why not? and steven jackson was the king of that institute 
*OSU* - mike fucking gundy

i like washington too, i want them to be good again, i wish ty willingham was still the man there, hated him with notre dame, but he's cool now


----------



## shimazu

I want to see Temple have a good year

I'd laugh so hard if they could miraculously win the Big East and get in a Bowl Game while Penn Rape is going down


----------



## China Rider

winning the big east is not a miracle 

and i like penn state all of a sudden i want to see them overcome rape and rape and more rape


----------



## shimazu

yeah but they just joined after playing in the MAC for a while, and Penn State can go undefeated and it wont matter because theyre bowl ineligble


----------



## MikeOekiM

Temple got fucked over last year vs. Penn State they shoulda won that game.

Wouldnt be surprised if Temple wins the Big East. Yeah they lost their best player Bernard Pierce but now they got transfer Montel Harris from Boston College to replace him who would have had all ACC rushing records if he stayed there.


----------



## EatMushrooms

ChickenScratch said:


> and we have the best receiving corp in all of college football.


Robert Woods and Marqise Lee are laughing uncontrollably at this hilarious joke.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Couple of bitches.  Da'Rick Rogers and Justin Hunter poop on those two fags.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Best in the SEC, no doubt. Best in country, not even close.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm really excited that pouring a stiff whiskey drink at 10 am on saturday mornings will be totally socially acceptable in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> tennessee is going to win the SEC.  Bray has an NFL arm, and we have the best receiving corp in all of college football.  if our defense stays healthy, we win the SEC.  just watch, friends.  it's all happening.  my dick is rock hard right now.  mainly cuz i'm thinking of pander's butthole with ken's finger up it, but it's also cuz of football season.
> 
> it's even cool for august here in the ATL.  i want to hug all of you, with my dick.



if tennessee wins the SEC i'm going to run you over on my scooter


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'll get an identical bray tattoo on my back.


----------



## Kenickie

i do agree about the weather though, i know it's fall because PB's brother is driving down to Atlanta from Athens more often and complaining about 'assholes' and bringing us cider. it's some delicious shit.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> I'll get an identical bray tattoo on my back.



All this dick-hard swagger just makes it all the more worthwhile to come over and watch the game with you, so I can watch the light go out in your eyes about 5 minutes into the third quarter— yes Chicken, you should go outside and have another cigarette. Yes chicken, I agree its boring to watch your team shit the bed again.


----------



## ChickenScratch

if we lose to NC State i'm gonna darkside post > shrine myself.


----------



## shimazu

I love how Lane Kiffin went to Tennesse, talked a bunch of shit, then left


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> I love how Lane Kiffin went to Tennesse, talked a bunch of shit, then left



what's your point?


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> if we lose to NC State i'm gonna darkside post > shrine myself.



PB will get an identical Bray tattoo, but with your name instead.


----------



## ChickenScratch

so much for having the best receiving corp in the nation:

*Tennessee junior wide receiver Da'Rick Rogers has been indefinitely suspended and a timetable for his return is not known at this time. Head coach Derek Dooley will address Rogers' absence post-practice.*


we are fucking cursed.

i'm seriously gonna post in the dark side today.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh shit

We need to create an all weed/hand guns/DUI SEC allstar JUCO team


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm on the verge of an epic fucking meltdown.


----------



## Kenickie

drink more


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> drink more



impossible.


----------



## China Rider

i'm willing to predict 75% of CS's body is covered in bruises due to having a functioning liver of a 150 year old

try chugging a bottle of beer as its smashes your teeth in

feels good and looks awesome


----------



## Kenickie

i only bring cans over to CS' house for this exact reason

also i'm cheap


----------



## Kenickie

ugh FIVE MORE DAYS jesus christ the waiting nearly killed me


----------



## Pander Bear

Huge red and black boner oozing white precum for the start of my dawgs' season on Saturday. Currently loving watching the dores give the cocks more than they bargained for. Any bad day for spurrier is a good day for me.


----------



## Care

MY bulldogs will have their first game in like 15 years with a new coach on Saturday. They're playing some backwater school ive never heard of so they better win, ill consider going to some games if they look good this week.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm hoping this is the year that the Canes don't break my heart


----------



## China Rider

gophers defeated a universally respected  program in UNLV last night in triple overtime

expecting a dominate 4 win season


----------



## Kenickie

the guy who fell off the georgia dome last night died

go vols


----------



## Pander Bear

bro sacrifice definitely augers for a winning season for the vols. Dooley keeps his job.


----------



## Kenickie

well watched georgia walk over buffalo, who had only played in like 3 other big stadiums before ever in their life. i got to see like 30 seconds of WVU kill marshall, and now i'm watching the 'canes being picked off lby Boston College. i'm shocked that these are the only fucking games i can watch right now. LSU plays some nobody at 6pm. our roommate is an Auburn fan and that atrocious game of orange is on at like the same time Alabama is going to beat Michigan. i hope for his sake that he doesn't lose to Clemson and then has to watch the last quarter of Alabama rolling all over Michigan.


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> our roommate is an Auburn fan and that atrocious game of orange is on at like the same time Alabama is going to beat Michigan. i hope for his sake that he doesn't lose to Clemson and then has to watch the last quarter of Alabama rolling all over Michigan.


I so hope that happens. 

I stopped my day to laugh at Penn State getting beat by MAC juggernaut Ohio. I guess Karma does happen sometimes.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Tajh Boyd is getting worked over right now. Can't even keep his helmet on.


----------



## Kenickie

i can't wait until fucking espn "decides" that the moment of the year comes from fucking hawaii because espn is dicks and hates the SEC. can you believe that shit? i was like, the best play, of the entire year last year was god damn hawaii. i had no idea that john heisman coached both auburn and clemson. i don't know if that lowers the trophy in my eyes or raises auburn/clemson. probably the former.

this michigan alabama game is like totally embarrassing. i love to see the big 10 eat shit, but this is real bad. we're at 31-0 and the SEC chants are loud loud LOUD.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^Bama is for real this season. Nobody beating them. 


My Canes ended up looking alright out there today. The beginning of the game was scary, but by the end of the game they looked better than they have in quite a few years. Feeling hopeful.

Oh, and remember the name Duke Johnson. This kid is going to win the Heisman in a couple years. Best high school player I've ever seen, and basically played just as well in his first college game. Will be the best running back in the nation next season when he begins to get more touches (you don't want to overplay freshmen at running back, they stay injured their entire career if you do it that way. A year of conditioning in necessary, even if the kid is ready to start now from a production standpoint).


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> i can't wait until fucking espn "decides" that the moment of the year comes from fucking hawaii because espn is dicks and hates the SEC. can you believe that shit? i was like, the best play, of the entire year last year was god damn hawaii. i had no idea that john heisman coached both auburn and clemson. i don't know if that lowers the trophy in my eyes or raises auburn/clemson. probably the former.
> 
> this michigan alabama game is like totally embarrassing. i love to see the big 10 eat shit, but this is real bad. we're at 31-0 and the SEC chants are loud loud LOUD.



I can already see how this season is going to go in the eyes of the SEC faithful. USC goes undefeated and is ranked #1 but SEC denizens such as yourself totally discount them because theyre playing "soft PAC 12 teams".

Bama vs USC NC incoming. At least there will finally be a relevant national championship in college football instead of a SEC circle jerk.

Oh, and another #1 pick elite QB coming out of the PAC 12 next year.


----------



## Pander Bear

idk, stanford looked pretty fucking soft yesterday, and we all know how easy it is for a team that plays defense to beat oregon. USC's toughest game may end up being ND.


----------



## Care

The fact that Stanford has been gutted over the last few years by losing Jim Harbaugh and Andrew Luck, which is what made them good, doesn't make USC any less of a football team. They are legit and will be able to hang with the best of the SEC (which is really just alabama IMO).

I guess its possible alabama drops a game, but I dont see it happening.


----------



## China Rider

this weekend was more proof that i find college football extremely uninteresting

i wish it were more about the players, but it's just about coaches and programs 

players need more pub

i'e always hated the sec, even before they were as powerful as they are today and ken just makes it so much easier to hate


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> The fact that *Stanford* has been gutted over the last few years by losing Jim Harbaugh and Andrew Luck, which is what made them good, doesn't make *USC* any less of a football team.




what?


----------



## Care

My argument is that USC gets less respect because they play against weaker west coast schools ( ie a gutted stanford) but really that has no bearing on how good of a team they actually are.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> My argument is that USC gets less respect because they play against weaker west coast schools ( ie a gutted stanford) but really that has no bearing on how good of a team they actually are.



Oklahoma State University agrees with this post.


----------



## Pander Bear

the problem is that one wont know if they're as good a team as they're purported to be until the big game. IMO, its about equally likely that bama and USC drop one. USC because it jest seems to happen when they get complacent, bama because they have to play LSU and Arkansas. Don't sleep on arkansas. They'd be playing in the NC yearly if they were in the big 12, imo.


----------



## Care

Well we may never know because college football is retarded. In most sports a win is a win. In college football you cant win unless youre in the SEC.


----------



## axl blaze

I went to the Buckeyes game (of course). it was rad

re: USC being #1. once again, the best possible outcome for USC is to have them go undefeated. and then to have tOSU go undefeated. since the NCAA has deemed them both bowl ineligible, someone like Marc Cuban steps up and does the Dallas.com/Verizon College SuperBowl Bowl - featuring USC VS tOSU!

it would be great


----------



## Care

USC is bowl elidgeable this year, but they are down a bunch of scholarships. There is also some talk of another investigation into them for more NCAA violations.

Oh and my lowly bulldogs are traveling to Eugene to get their shit packed by the ducks next week, should be fun.


----------



## China Rider

wow howard the duck looks great considering how old he is


----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL


----------



## cj

Alabama jumped USC to become number 1 in the so poll. I know it doesn't matter this early in the season bit its still cool for my tide to het the credit. I keep thinking that this incredible run can't last much longer but Nick saban seems like he may hang around awhile. I for one could not be happier


----------



## axl blaze

well what's Saban going to do? go to the NFL? 

LOLOLOLOL

he's kinda stuck in the NCAA. and Bama might as well be an NFL team anyways...


----------



## Pander Bear

> In college football you cant win unless youre in the SEC.


waaambulance... get it out of your system. If USC scheduled oklahoma and beat the snot out of them in week one instead of hawaii, they'd still probably be number one.


----------



## Care

Lol, dont get me wrong, I think Alabama is the better team.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## axl blaze

axl blaze said:


> I went to the Buckeyes game (of course). it was rad


----------



## Care

Fresno State are 34 point underdogs on the road in Oregon this week. Im rooting for them to beat the spread!


----------



## Hypnotik1

Damn LSU lost Honey Badger and now our best Olineman for the season, Chris Faulk, due to a knee injury....in freaking practice....grrrrr


----------



## EatMushrooms

Even without Faulk you still have arguably the best O line in the country. I'd be much more worried about not having TM7, those front five will be just fine.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


>



you're adorable, even with that crimson and grey ejaculate all over you.



Hypnotik1 said:


> Damn LSU lost Honey Badger and now our best Olineman for the season, Chris Faulk, due to a knee injury....in freaking practice....grrrrr





EatMushrooms said:


> Even without Faulk you still have arguably the best O line in the country. I'd be much more worried about not having TM7, those front five will be just fine.



agreed. if there is one thing LSU has in spades it's depth. Tyrann will come back to the LSU squad, i'm pretty sure. a year in pot rehab/junior college and then he'll come back. maybe. probably. hopefully.  i didn't watch the LSU game against...North Texas? last weekend, and I might be working when we play UW tomorrow, but i'm so relieved i don't ever have to hear jordan jefferson ever again. i don't understand how we lasted that long with him.


----------



## Thanatos

My MU Tigers are getting their first taste of the SEC west tomorrow against Georgia. I am so stoked!


----------



## EatMushrooms

This shit has been cracking me up all day.


----------



## Kenickie

all this sandstorm, everywhere, all across the country

south carolina's band is playing call me maybe


----------



## Hypnotik1

Kenickie said:


> agreed. if there is one thing LSU has in spades it's depth. Tyrann will come back to the LSU squad, i'm pretty sure. a year in pot rehab/junior college and then he'll come back. maybe. probably. hopefully.  i didn't watch the LSU game against...North Texas? last weekend, and I might be working when we play UW tomorrow, but i'm so relieved i don't ever have to hear jordan jefferson ever again. i don't understand how we lasted that long with him.



Yea man.....TM7 is really gonna hurt....He prob had to be my fav LSU player ever....but I do agree that he will be back next year....

Kenickie, I cant believe you just said Jordan Jefferson again...that name makes me cry   Let's just pretend he never existed....Can anyone think of a worse starting QB for a Top 25 team in CFB history?? Seriously....I cannot think of a single one...


----------



## Kenickie

Hypnotik1 said:


> Kenickie, I cant believe you just said Jordan Jefferson again...that name makes me cry   Let's just pretend he never existed....Can anyone think of a worse starting QB for a Top 25 team in CFB history?? Seriously....I cannot think of a single one...



no, and now he plays for some montreal team on the practice squad. 

ugh. so awful.


----------



## cj

How about miss St putting the beat down on Auburn. Chizik is done he can start packing his bags right now.


----------



## China Rider

i forgot AM and mizzou are in the SEC now

i like mizzou i hope they fuck shit up today

and obviously hope AM beats FLA

don't even know who the fuck gophers are playing today, but ill be sure to brag the fuck out of this thread of they win, might even post their lame chant

edit: gophers win 44-7 vs powerhouse new hampshire 

M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A
minnesota!! 
minnesota!!
yaaaayyyyyyy GOPHERS


----------



## axl blaze

well fondle me in the shower, and call me "Jerry!" Penn State loses again!






honestly, I don't think I can get sick of PSU losing. they could lose every game this year and it would still cause for a little spike of joy to reinvigorate my heart. for Diddler U, I have nothing but HATRED in my heart


----------



## China Rider

i was never a penn state fan but i truly am rooting for them this year
it sucks they no longer play minnesota cept for like once every 4 years now, i want to take another trip out to PSU for a gopher game....one of my best friend's  a gopher fan too, both gridiron and hoops, which is awesome, he's not fair weather and started liking them back when we were like 13(because i liked them and he needed a team) and has been there with me while we have endured all the far too predictable pain the past 12 years


----------



## Care

Well, Fresno State lost 26-42 against oregon. They showed some good stuff, if they could have gotten touchdowns instead of the 4 field goals they kicked and stopped Oregon in the first half like they did in the second, it would have been close. Oh well, at least they didn't get totally smashed like last year against Boise.

I like the direction theyre heading with DeRuyter as coach.

Oh, and DeAnthony Thomas is a beast.


----------



## Pander Bear

so happy ucla won... so happy uga won.


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> Don't sleep on arkansas.



lmao


----------



## axl blaze

don't sleep on Arkansas, because then you might be riding your bike in the countryside and get in a crash...

and then, just like Bobby Petrino, you will know what it's like to have two different types of road rash on your persons



China Rider said:


> i was never a penn state fan but i truly am rooting for them this year



nice to know. for the record, I've always harbored an unyielding hatred for all things Penn State... ever since they joined the Big Ten. at least say... Illinois or Ohio State or Michigan tried to add some flavor into their Big Ten offenses... PSU was always a literal and figurative stick in the mud (lol), when it came to the history of their bland offensive schemes...


----------



## Pander Bear

ark has you all right where it wants you!


----------



## lonewolf13

go USC and fuck Penn State. 


kicker... you will be a woman soon.mp3


----------



## Care

Ol' Sammy Ficken, sucks at kickin


----------



## lonewolf13

i feel genuinely sorry for him.


----------



## axl blaze

I motion that Penn State is hereby referred to as "Diddler U" from here on and here out

rebellious posters will have their posts here in S+G edited, and filled with proclamations of undying love to their most hated NFL rivals


----------



## Kenickie

no b1g team is going anywhere this year, i have no idea what happened yesterday.

im frustrated by LSU's schedule. i feel like i am not going to watching a single game until the november deathmatch against alabama. next week we play idaho. and then auburn. i'm absolutely bored out of my mind! compared with last year's schedule, where every single game was a big deal from the first (oregon) to the last (alabama 2.0). this is bad.


----------



## axl blaze

Ohio State would at least give suddenly-vaunted Bama a game.. shit... I would actually take Urban Meyer's first year QB over Nick Saban's first year QB

think about, well hopefully you shouldn't have to for too long - Braxton Miller over AJ McIrish??? hahaha. Braxton might make some mistakes, but Urban Meyer invented the spread offense - he would make Bama look like a Big Ten team...

which Bama and LSU wish, btw. to be that sort of retro Michigan-style Big Ten team. just you wait, same thing happened to the Big Ten before our downfall. we started starting lily-white vanilla Joe's at QB. look at the SEC's QB situation. and if you take UGA out of the picture, it's still sad

Terrelle Pryor would have spanked Jordan Jefferson. what a punk ass QB. TP would have steam-rolled over him, won, said something dumb, then gotten that free tattoo over on the Near West Side like a boss

while JJ is just looking a fool, now and forever. AJ McCarron should be at Penn State, and now that Arkansas ain't shit it's looking more and more like a JJ styled joke at QB in the SEC


----------



## Kenickie

our QB is from UGA.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah. without UGA SEC would look foolish at QB. and UGA getting them good gun-slingers is truly only a recent development...

actually...

Archie Griffin *>* Hershel Walker


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm already having massive panic attacks about the UT/FLA game tomorrow.  i almost threw up this morning and i've got the runs.
we haven't had this much positive attention in a long long time.
it makes me nervous.
i had a dream we won 34-31 last night.  but then i had to cross a shark infested river in water wings, got chased by the cops and had a tooth pulled by a fake dentist.
i'm shaking uncontrollably.
i'm probably going to die.
Vols, motherfuckers.


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> yeah. without UGA SEC would look foolish at QB.



that's pretty funny.

and really really dumb.


----------



## Pander Bear

before he was injured, Ark's slinger looks pretty fucking good (like when he was the backup filling in for mallet when they played OSU), mettenberger and Bray have great touch. Axl doesn't know shit, per usual.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yes, tyler wilson for Arky is really good.

tyler russell at cowbell state is a bad ass too.

and they've already got tyler bray as a candidate for the early hiesman watch.  

lot of tyler's in there.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> yes, tyler wilson for Arky is really good.
> 
> tyler russell at cowbell state is a bad ass too.
> 
> and they've already got tyler bray as a candidate for the early hiesman watch.
> 
> lot of tyler's in there.



Probably gotta beat Florida to be a hiesman candidate. Oh well. I was pulling for your trashy hillbilly team.


----------



## China Rider

i watched like 2 mins of the tenn/fla game

UT wr dropped a wide open pass in the chest on third down when it was still a 7 point game

if he caught the ball like an ordinary collegiate athlete, things probably would have ended differently,  sorry 'scratch, i wanted UT to win bad cause who doesn't hate FLA?

also

gophers are 3-0 after a grueling victory over prominent western michigan 28-23, next week vs 'cuse, battle of teams of equal talent and ballz cold is the way of life

wisconson should have lost to utah state, mich state sucking genitals vs the irish, OSU squeaks by cal.... big 1G is weak oil this year, i'm okay with that, fuck, maybe minnesota finishes top 5 in conference 

SEC'ers just hates us cause they can't get over the fact 'we' won the civil war, no not some over hyped rivalry game

the real civil war

than again was the midwest even alive during the civil war, i don't even know


----------



## Care

Fresno State is up 55-7 at half against colorado. 

Lookin good!

Oh and Stanford beat USC aswell! 

That 'bama Arkansas game was nasty. They are pretty much unstoppable at this point.


----------



## axl blaze

this year there is no clear-cut Heisman winner... and Braxton Miller just tossed up another week of 4 TDs..

I don't particularly want that to happen, but it could...


----------



## cj

China Rider said:


> SEC'ers just hates us cause they can't get over the fact 'we' won the civil war, no not some over hyped rivalry game
> 
> the real civil war
> 
> than again was the midwest even alive during the civil war, i don't even know



The South will rise against!! or something like that 8).

Anyway 52-0 my tide beat the dog shit outta Arkansas. I really hope we get a shot at the jets I would love to see Tebow cry again.


----------



## Kenickie

wooooo go stanford!

my team won by like 60 points. i texted CS while we were down here and he kept saying he was going to die. are you out there CS?

SEC hates you because you play boring football. and yes the midwest was "alive" but they were all whites only states so they didn't have to pick a side because they are all fucking cowards and can't stand for anything. basically how they play football too. this is also why there are no negroes in the midwest.


----------



## China Rider

Kenickie said:


> SEC hates you because you play boring football


if you don't think that's subjective statement you're an asshole

i think almost all of college football is boring but at least a lot of big ten teams played in close games yesterday

drama>domination


----------



## EatMushrooms

It's a sad state of affairs when I have to stay up late at night worrying about whether or not we might win or lose to ULM. I'm pretty sure LSU is gonna beat us 100-0.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't really wanna talk about it.

i'm now pulling for us to lose every game of the season, except the georgia game.

then we can fire dooley and go after a big name.  

as a falcons fan, i hate to even say this, but.....bobby petrino?

OR.....even better....gary patterson. 

and, of course, gruden.


----------



## Kenickie

holy grail of gruden 

never ever going to happen. for any of us. ever.


----------



## ChickenScratch

he's probably too far removed from coaching to be as effective as people think anyway.


----------



## China Rider

he watches film and breaks it down for a living

he's not someone who will magically turn shit to cocaine, but if you put him on a team like the eagles(has talent and but doesn't have someone to properly delegate it) he would have an immediate impact


----------



## Hypnotik1

Kenickie said:


> no b1g team is going anywhere this year, i have no idea what happened yesterday.
> 
> im frustrated by LSU's schedule. i feel like i am not going to watching a single game until the november deathmatch against alabama. next week we play idaho. and then auburn. i'm absolutely bored out of my mind! compared with last year's schedule, where every single game was a big deal from the first (oregon) to the last (alabama 2.0). this is bad.



Yea tell em about it....Auburn this week and Townson next  *yawn*

After that tho it picks up with UF, USCe, Bama, Miss St, ect....the second half of the season should be really intresting..


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Pander Bear

he knows that feel, bro.


----------



## EatMushrooms

It sure is funny watching Mizzou getting straight up humiliated to start out 0-2 in conference play after how much shit their players were talking about how average these SEC teams were.


----------



## MrGrunge

I really hate watching blowouts.  Nebraska beat Idaho State 73-7 and I couldn't keep watching the game - it's like watching someone beat up a retarded kid.

That being said I'm looking forward to watching them beat Wisconsin next week, regardless of their retardations.


----------



## Kenickie

dude if clemson beats fsu i will freak out!


----------



## Care

Ugh, Fresno State scored 20 points in the first quarter, was way up..... then managed to lose to Tulsa by a point. Also missed two extra points. Would have been 3-1 and in the conversation for a top 25 ranking if they had kept winning. Such bullshit.


----------



## EatMushrooms

So Arkansas this year...fuck they are so bad. Glad they are taking all the bad press away from my tigers this season.


----------



## Kenickie

john l smith will never coach a college team again after this

arkansas goes 6-6


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, 6-6 is pretty optimistic.


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> lol, 6-6 is pretty optimistic.



looking at the rest of their schedule...yeah.

arkansas goes 2-10, assuming that kentucky or a&m is shittier than ULM.


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, suck my east tennessee nut sack.  it's hate week you fucking mouth breather.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm going to quit my job so I can watch jarvis jones strip the bark off of tyler bray, friend.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm not going to the game anymore.

come over and let's yell at eachother.


----------



## China Rider

man gophers are 4-0

they sold out vs syracuse, first sell out since final game of '10 season

hope, i have it

reality, would be thrilled with 3 big ten wins


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Canes played an all time great game against Georgia Tech Saturday. Holy fuck that was good. Teams are mediocre, but if it's good football it's good football. 

Canes are 3-1, only loss coming to a really good Kansas State team. I think they could win the ACC Coastal division this year based purely on the fact that the ACC as a whole, especially the Coastal, really sucks. Even Virginia Tech is down this year. Also, a lot of young talent on this Canes team, so I believe they steal one from either Notre Dame or FSU. Could have a good record and generate hype heading into next year, which should be the breakout year for my Canes assuming Golden is a good coach. 

As much as I hate FSU I'm glad to see that they are back (although they will drop some games they shouldn't this year, in classic Jimbo fashion). The ACC really needs Miami and FSU atop the conference in order to bring it the respect it deserves. We've been killed as a conference every year because VT and some other 1st and a half rate team like Clemson or North Carolina under Butch has been playing first raters from other conferences, and it trickles down to the second and third raters, and before you know it they are 1-7 in bowl games, the conference has a reputation for sucking, and teams that go 11-1 have no shot at a title game. 

If Miami and FSU get back to title contention and rule at the top of the conference, then Virginia Tech plays Arkansas instead of LSU, Clemson plays Michigan or Wisconsin instead of Ohio State, and all of a sudden the conference looks like the decent power it was supposed to be when it formed and Miami and Virginia Tech joined.


----------



## Pander Bear

i  your canes this past weekend.


----------



## Kenickie

hey chicken scratch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1lBoEeUiGk

tennessee football mang

i'll be at your house representing pb's team for him. i only own one red shirt, and that's an arkansas football shirt, so that's a problem.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> i  your canes this past weekend.



fuck those guys.

ga tech is my second favorite football team.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> i  your canes this past weekend.



We been whooping on Georgia Tech no matter how bad we are for 4 seasons now. Beat a team full of juniors and seniors with our most inexperienced team ever. 


Triple Option isn't real football anymore.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GO VOLS! I am very interested in butt chugging. 

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2012/sep/24/ut-fraternity-suspended-over-graphic-alcohol/

As medical personnel treated a University of Tennessee student for severe alcohol poisoning from a bizarre consumption method, UT police walked into a drunken scene at a campus fraternity, records show.

Officers early Saturday found several young men at the Pi Kappa Alpha house, 1820 Fraternity Park Drive, passed out in their rooms “and bags from wine boxes, some empty and some partially empty, strewn across the halls and rooms.”

Authorities think Alexander P. Broughton, 20, of Memphis, who had a blood-alcohol level thought to be “well over” 0.40 percent, ingested the alcohol by a method known as “butt chugging,” in which wine was inserted directly by a tube into his rectum for quick and potent absorption.

On Monday, Pi Kappa Alpha’s UT chapter was administratively suspended for 30 days by Pi Kappa Alpha International, pending a decision regarding its permanent status, according to a statement from UT spokeswoman Karen Ann Simsen.

UTPD is leading an investigation into the incident. Knoxville police are assisting as needed, according to Knoxville Police Department spokesman Darrell DeBusk.

No criminal charges have been filed, although UTPD officers issued a number of citations early Saturday to young men at the fraternity, according to police records.

The suspension will remain in place while campus police investigate.

UT officers responded about 1:30 a.m. Saturday to the University of Tennessee Medical Center emergency room after an unresponsive Broughton was brought in by several young men, according to a UTPD incident report.

The victim appeared to be “extremely intoxicated and showed signs of physical and possible sexual assault,” the report states.

Investigators determined Broughton had received the alcohol enema at the Pike house. Broughton later was transferred to the hospital’s critical care unit.

By Monday night he was no longer listed as a patient at the hospital, according to a nursing supervisor.

Police determined other students at the Pike house had engaged in a similar form of alcohol consumption.

“Upon extensive questioning it is believed that members of the fraternity were using rubber tubing inserted into their rectums as a conduit for alcohol as the abundance of capillaries and blood vessels present greatly heightens the level and speed of the alcohol entering the blood stream as it bypasses the filtering by the liver,” DeBusk stated in a news release Monday.

The fraternity’s UT chapter previously was suspended for two weeks after three pledges were hospitalized following a January 2008 hazing incident. A family member told the News Sentinel that the students had developed staph infections after being made to do exercises on a bathroom floor.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm surprised you haven't done this already


----------



## ChickenScratch

i really like the name "butt chugging".  that's gonna go into my everyday vocabulary.


----------



## Kenickie

quick use it in a sentence about this weeks UT UGA game


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck you, butt chugger.


----------



## HighonLife

3 said:


> Canes played an all time great game against Georgia Tech Saturday. Holy fuck that was good. Teams are mediocre, but if it's good football it's good football.
> 
> Canes are 3-1, only loss coming to a really good Kansas State team. I think they could win the ACC Coastal division this year based purely on the fact that the ACC as a whole, especially the Coastal, really sucks. Even Virginia Tech is down this year. Also, a lot of young talent on this Canes team, so I believe they steal one from either Notre Dame or FSU. Could have a good record and generate hype heading into next year, which should be the breakout year for my Canes assuming Golden is a good coach.
> 
> As much as I hate FSU I'm glad to see that they are back (although they will drop some games they shouldn't this year, in classic Jimbo fashion). The ACC really needs Miami and FSU atop the conference in order to bring it the respect it deserves. We've been killed as a conference every year because VT and some other 1st and a half rate team like Clemson or North Carolina under Butch has been playing first raters from other conferences, and it trickles down to the second and third raters, and before you know it they are 1-7 in bowl games, the conference has a reputation for sucking, and teams that go 11-1 have no shot at a title game.
> 
> If Miami and FSU get back to title contention and rule at the top of the conference, then Virginia Tech plays Arkansas instead of LSU, Clemson plays Michigan or Wisconsin instead of Ohio State, and all of a sudden the conference looks like the decent power it was supposed to be when it formed and Miami and Virginia Tech joined.



over the previous 2 seasons Clemson has been more impressive then Miami

I agree that VT always being "the representer"of the ACC in the BCS isnt good for the ACC but its a sad state of affairs over the last few years n few teams are ever able to really change that

I do see FSU slipping up n probably loosing one they shouldn't though i seriously hope not, they're my team n if they go undeafeted its likely they'd make it to the championship game seeing how LSU n Bama will be playing in a few weeks, n as everyone knows the SEC is tough so i do see it as a possibility that FSU could make it into the top two particularly b/c thier schedule isnt as tough as LSU or Alabama


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

HighonLife said:


> over the previous 2 seasons Clemson has been more impressive then Miami
> 
> I agree that VT always being "the representer"of the ACC in the BCS isnt good for the ACC but its a sad state of affairs over the last few years n few teams are ever able to really change that
> 
> I do see FSU slipping up n probably loosing one they shouldn't though i seriously hope not, they're my team n if they go undeafeted its likely they'd make it to the championship game seeing how LSU n Bama will be playing in a few weeks, n as everyone knows the SEC is tough so i do see it as a possibility that FSU could make it into the top two particularly b/c thier schedule isnt as tough as LSU or Alabama




That is the point I am trying to make in my post. That Clemson and VT have fielded better teams than Miami (and FSU before this year) for much of the last decade. This means that Clemson or Virginia Tech has made the top Bowl Games (BCS and those a tier below), they are being outmatched by greater programs like Ohio State, Florida, USC, Alabama, etc.. 

Miami and FSU are programs that can consistently compete with the likes of Ohio State, USC, Oklahoma, Texas and the SEC powers, while Virgina Tech and Clemson simply do not receive enough talent on a consistent basis. Virginia Tech has always done well with great coaching and above average athletes, while Clemson seems to attract a few premier player a year but lacks a core of highly regarded (by schools, measured in commitable scholarship offers) players. They simply do not have the volume of guys necessary to compete with the likes of a winning top tier program. Despite a championship win by Clemson in the 80's and an appearance by Tech not so long ago, both schools have failed to elevate their programs to the next level. Of the two, Clemson does have the greatest chances to join the elites, but I find this doubtful. 

The point of this explanation is to say that Clemson and Virginia Tech are both less than ideal top representatives of a conference, particularly one that wishes to be more competitive the way the ACC does. Virginia Tech will lose to an LSU team in 9/10 BCS/top tier bowls, and Clemson will lose to an Ohio State team in 9/10 BCS/top tier bowls. When Miami and FSU get back to representing the conference in BCS bowls, the odds are 50/50 once again, and Clemson ends up playing the likes of Arkansas (50/50 most years) and Virginia Tech ends up playing top 15 Michigan State or Wisconsin teams, which are closer to 50/50 once again. 

Miami and FSU being down have really hurt conference perceptions, which weren't particularly strong in the first place, but it hurts them to the point where a 1 loss FSU team may not go into the title game over a 1 loss team from another conference (although FSU, to be fair, has been in a few title games they didn't deserve to be in because of popularity), even though the conference may not be as weak as perception states. If all things are ideal in the conference, it has 2 consistent title contenders (FSU, Miami), 2 teams that are generally ranked year to year (VT, Clemson), and fills out with a handful of teams that find themselves ranked every few years and have good potential to make runs (GT, UNC, Boston College, etc..). The only teams that truly suck every year are Wake Forest and Duke. Getting Miami and FSU back into title contention actually puts this conference on par with the Big 12 (before they lost Mizzou and A&M).


----------



## ChickenScratch

good minnesota dumb for CR







There's a simple reason they call it a midfield logo. It goes at midfield.

Not so much at the University of Minnesota, Crookston, a Division II team. Its logo was painted at the 45-yard line, 5 yards off where it should be, according to Larry Brown Sports.

Great googly moogly. 

Shawn Smith, the sports information director at Minnesota, Crookston, said the first time someone noticed the mistake was when the team had a walk-through practice at the stadium last Friday. He said coach Paul Miller was the first to notice the logo seemed a bit off.

"I think the initial reaction was like, well that isn't right and everyone had a nice little laugh," Smith said in an email.

While the logo faux pas was embarrassing for Minnesota, Crooked -- er, Crookston -- the school is taking it in stride. Smith explained that over the past few years students have volunteered to paint the block M at midfield for the homecoming game. When they went to do so this time, the yard markers weren't painted yet. So, they started the logo at the 40-yard line instead of the 45 like they should have, and the entire logo ended up 5 yards off center.

Smith said the volunteering students felt bad about the mistake, but maybe the Golden Eagles want to keep it as is if they're superstitious. They beat Southwest Minnesota State 33-28 on Saturday for their first win of the season, which gave the school even more reason to laugh at itself about the logo and move on.

"The bottom line was it was a mistake, it happened and hey, we won," Smith said.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm not going to the game anymore.
> 
> come over and let's yell at eachother.



What I'm bringing for your broke ass:













> ga tech is my second favorite football team.



Jesus


----------



## ChickenScratch

bring the enema kit.  but not the franzia.  i'm gonna plug as much natty ice up my ass as i possibly can.


----------



## China Rider

heu gophers have the raised floor to make thier basketball arena awesome and quirky(sorry vandy, but minnesota pulled this off first, i think willams arena was built in 1926) i love the fact 

i love that arena, there's like no room for adverstising, except to have mcdonald's logo on all the steps
it's pretty much a big high school gym, i hope it never goes away

i just guess thier football team needed some attention for their facilites as well
i never knew about this, i feel like i should have known this, source of that article?

i don't even think there is a southwest minnesota state because if there was minnesota would def play them every year 






love that photo i would do anything for minnesota to be a football powerhouse like it was back in the early 40s


----------



## hair-O'winn

2012- year of the ducks.. SEC doesn't look nearly as good as it has in the past, Oregon looks better. Alabama will be tough to beat in the NC.


----------



## China Rider

i pray to the gods of the big ten that a pac 12 or big 12 school win the nat'l championship

yes i pray to the big ten gods, sure it's a down year but even jesus built a few bad barns


----------



## Pander Bear

hair-O'winn said:


> 2012- year of the ducks.. SEC doesn't look nearly as good as it has in the past, Oregon looks better. Alabama will be tough to beat in the NC.



lol, I remember the last time an SEC team shut your dumb first-year-fan ass up. Ducks wont make it to the big show this year.


----------



## Kenickie

^^ he's only got like 60 posts so i went back and looked through them, looking for when oregon lost to auburn and to LSU found myself in a timesink reliving all those terrible/amazing football moments, meeting chickenscratch for the first time and all the blow, jim being an insufferable wanker about terelle pyror, ryan mallet and arkansas, will muschamp to florida and the big 10 losing 5 bowl games in a single day -- tressel van alden, care wandering into the thread and being amazed at everyone getting "worked up over b rate football" as we talked about the iron bowl!

what a year. this year looks extremely boring in comparison. or maybe it's because we're missing some retards to beat up.


----------



## China Rider

watching my gophers for the first time this year

god damn they look horrible

i guess that's why they get a woman as a play by play every god damn time they are on nat'l tv


----------



## Thanatos

I can't believe UCF is beating MU right now. Just a bad first half for the tigers.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Holy crap!

Anyone see the stat line for the Baylor - WVU game??!?!??


                Baylor   WVU
First Downs	38	37
Total Yards	698	808

QB's

Geno Smith, WVU, 45-51 656 yrds 8 TD 0 INT
Nick Florence, Baylor, 30-48 582yds 5 TD 1 INT


----------



## Kenickie

chickenscratch took a bunch of mushrooms at half time, can you tell?


----------



## Care

High life and shrooms, deadly combo.

Fresno State overcame a 14 point first quarter defecit to beat SD State last night. Wish I could have gone, they scored 52 points and Derek Carr threw for 500+ yards, plus it was homecoming....... fucking work. At least I get Sundays off.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hate college football.


----------



## Pander Bear

can't blame you, loser.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Pander Bear said:


> lol, I remember the last time an SEC team shut your dumb first-year-fan ass up. Ducks wont make it to the big show this year.



first year fan? i've been following college football and the ducks since i moved to eugene in 06-07. i realize that's not too long compared to all you elitist college football connoisseurs... my music was always a lot more important to me than sports. *edit* oh yeah.. and beating us by a field goal in the final minutes of the national championship didn't really show oregon fans how spectacularly superior auburn was over us.. sorry. 
by the way...
how would the game have turned out had the refs not been blind...? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_U8An333hc
or maybe newton shared his illegal pay with the refs??? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=3n9LgGf_Iko



Kenickie said:


> ^^ he's only got like 60 posts so i went back and looked through them, looking for when oregon lost to auburn and to LSU found myself in a timesink reliving all those terrible/amazing football moments, meeting chickenscratch for the first time and all the blow, jim being an insufferable wanker about terelle pyror, ryan mallet and arkansas, will muschamp to florida and the big 10 losing 5 bowl games in a single day -- tressel van alden, care wandering into the thread and being amazed at everyone getting "worked up over b rate football" as we talked about the iron bowl!
> 
> what a year. this year looks extremely boring in comparison. or maybe it's because we're missing some retards to beat up.


yeah, only 60 posts, because i've been strung-out, travelling, and playing music for the past couple years. sorry i have a life outside of bluelight forums..


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's good to be busy being strung out.


----------



## hair-O'winn

sorry for the multiple posts, but i have one more video. cliff harris interception
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=A6zOwAZfVww
if this play would've been called correctly it would've made the QB stats look like this:
 	CP/AT	YDS	TD	INT
Newton	20/34	265	2	2
Thomas	27/40	363	2	2

this shows Thomas (who didn't even get drafted) with 1 less incomplete and 98 more passing yards than Heisman winner/ overall no. 1 draft pick Cam Newton.. also, Thomas was a SOPH and Newton was a 5th year senior.

definitely makes me wonder with these three terrible, game-changing calls, who would've won had the game been called correctly?

as for LSU.. we lost that game fair and square... but give us credit.. who else schedules games like this? the SEC almost entirely (aside from LSU-UO last year and maybe Bama-Mich this year) schedules tough OOC games? Oregon had Kansas State scheduled this year but they backed out scared. unlike the SEC cupcake OOC schedules... Oregon has lined up games with Michigan State, Texas A&M, and Tennessee in the next few years, while Kansas State and Georgia have both backed out on already arranged Home for Home games with Oregon.. this is the reason for Oregon's cupcake schedule this year.. TTU was the only team that had an open spot and would take the Oregon game after KSU backed out.


----------



## hair-O'winn

ChickenScratch said:


> it's good to be busy being strung out.



didn't say it was good, just explaining why i've been absent. didn't think i'd get judgement on my DOC from a DRUG FORUM.. haha


----------



## Pander Bear

its cute that you assume that's he's being sarcastic, on a DRUG FORUM.

The SEC generally doesn't schedule tough OOC games, because our conference schedule is generally tough, insofar as winning the conference is enough to get you to the NC without a statement win against an OOC opponent. 

As for the AU-OU NC— Auburn pushed oregon around for 60 minutes. Oregon, to their credit, got great milage out of trick plays and fake punts— you gotta do what you gotta do, and its a big game— but lets be real... the Blur offense didn't work, the spread offense got penetrated relentlessly by a big fast defense, and the oregon secondary left auburn receivers uncovered pretty regularly. That game could have easily looked as nasty as the LSU-OU game the following year.


----------



## Hypnotik1

chickenscratch said:


> it's good to be busy being strung out.



lmao!


----------



## hair-O'winn

Pander Bear said:


> its cute that you assume that's he's being sarcastic, on a DRUG FORUM.


I guess being flamed immediately kinda put me on the defensive.



Pander Bear said:


> The SEC generally doesn't schedule tough OOC games, because our conference schedule is generally tough, insofar as winning the conference is enough to get you to the NC without a statement win against an OOC opponent.


the thing other conferences don't understand about the PAC is that in this conference, any team has a good chance of beating any other team. as you can see by the stanford-usc upset, the washington-stanford upset, utah almost beating usc last year, etc. etc. so if you can get by each team without a loss, it's quite the accomplishment. you have to be prepared for each game and take each game as seriously as a title or bowl game. you'll probably say the same thing about the sec, you'd have to have been a part of the pac10 more than seeing a few primetime games to understand i think..



Pander Bear said:


> As for the AU-OU NC— Auburn pushed oregon around for 60 minutes. Oregon, to their credit, got great milage out of trick plays and fake punts— you gotta do what you gotta do, and its a big game— but lets be real... the Blur offense didn't work, the spread offense got penetrated relentlessly by a big fast defense, and the oregon secondary left auburn receivers uncovered pretty regularly. That game could have easily looked as nasty as the LSU-OU game the following year.


you said nothing about the three terrible calls that you can clearly see were bad calls in the videos... even with the 3 calls.. which were ALL game-changing.. AU still only won by a field goal in the last seconds of the game. I won't deny Auburn's large SEC Defense and RB pushed Oregon around, but trick plays and fake punts are a part of UO's so-called "blur" offense, (which is really just your average up-tempo, no-huddle, play-option spread offense, just done extremely well by genius offensive mind Chip Kelly)
so we still almost beat them using our usual scheme, and would've beat them if the refs hadn't been paid off by cecil newton. haha ok just kidding about that last part.. but seriously. if the refs got those plays right, oregon would've easily taken the crystal football.


----------



## hair-O'winn

zach mettenberger doesn't look like a pedo anymore, that's good.


----------



## EatMushrooms

I know I'm late to the party because I just came back from an all weekend burn, but holy fuck Arkansas just keeps getting worse. 58-10....are you serious? If we lose to them on Saturday I might just have to kill myself.


----------



## hair-O'winn

if the lsu game wasn't a fluke, auburn will stomp arkansas


----------



## EatMushrooms

Well our defense finally decided to show up, and we would have won if Bray's dumbass hadn't muffed that punt. I do have a good feeling about the Arkansas game, but with Frazier starting at QB anything could happen (another 5 turnover game wouldn't surprise me).


----------



## Kenickie

hair-O'winn said:


> so we still almost beat them using our usual scheme, and would've beat them if the refs hadn't been paid off by cecil newton. haha ok just kidding about that last part.. but seriously. if the refs got those plays right, oregon would've easily taken the crystal football.



so oregon didn't win because THE SEC CHEATS. or if all the calls had gone your way you would have won. then you really weren't the better team then, were you, if you couldn't over come that?




hair-O'winn said:


> I guess being flamed immediately kinda put me on the defensive.



you do it to yourself bro

i've got free tickets to a beer fest this weekend and Pander Bear is working all day, so most likely the only game i'm going to catch tomorrow is the big Georgia Sa'Carolina game at 7pm. This time, on our nice big high def tv and without the creeper Florida fan that went along with the UGA - UT game last week at Chicken's house. Maybe I'll sneak away around 4:30 to hopefully watch LSU beat up Florida.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Fuck my life.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Kenickie said:


> so oregon didn't win because THE SEC CHEATS.


 i said i was kidding..?


Kenickie said:


> or if all the calls had gone your way you would have won.


 no, if those plays had been called correctly. watch the videos and then tell me they weren't muffed. 





Kenickie said:


> then you really weren't the better team then, were you, if you couldn't over come that?


it took at least 3 very badly muffed calls for them to beat us, even with the No 1. overall draft pick/Heisman winner on the roster. how does that make _them_ the better team?? they beat us by a field goal with 3 seconds left on the clock.  their defense walked all over us, and the score was still tied for most of the 4th.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Kenickie said:


> Maybe I'll sneak away around 4:30 to hopefully watch LSU beat up Florida.



that's totally not happening at all, haha. florida's d is lookin' pretty damn decent.


----------



## Kenickie

you obviously know how to use multiquote, why don't you use it?

if i lose to florida right now all i'm going to be thinking about is CS' gross friend touching my face and whispering in my ear and how disgusting he is and how that's all i can think about when i see florida for the rest of my life.

aaaaand it happened.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Kenickie said:


> you obviously know how to use multiquote, why don't you use it?




completely different direction and subject... but, gee... i am oh so sorry.


----------



## EatMushrooms

LSU and FSU both lost tonight. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Care

Ahh college football, where one loss means you might aswell go jump off a bridge because your season is over.


----------



## hair-O'winn

how about saban's bitching and complaining about no-huddle up-tempo offenses and how he thinks these teams should slow down the pace of the game, using the lame excuse of "player safety" as a reason? 


all i heard was "no fair!  you can't go that fast! it's no fair!, (*sigh* god, i hope oregon loses soon)"


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> Ahh college football, where one loss means you might aswell go jump off a bridge because your season is over.



you can thank me in 2014 when this isn't the case anymore because we have a weaksauce playoff system.

you're welcome, america.  LSU & Alabama


----------



## axl blaze

ever wonder why Ohio State's band is called The Best Damn Band In The Land, and your team's not?

check out their half-time video game tribute - it's astounding (theme songs from Tetris, Zelda, Mario, Pokemon, Halo, etc)


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> ever wonder why Ohio State's band is called The Best Damn Band In The Land, and your team's not?



not at all


----------



## axl blaze

you go back to LSU's band playing zydeco or something... me... I'll take *TBDBITL*


----------



## ChickenScratch

are we really talking about marching bands?  neat.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> you go back to LSU's band playing cash money millionaires songs or something... me... I'll take *TBDBITL*



i know you're just wishing tOSU was a hbcu so you could have a real drum line.






it's impossible to get tickets to this thing.


----------



## hair-O'winn

ChickenScratch said:


> are we really talking about marching bands?  neat.



what else does an ohio state fan have to talk about this year?


----------



## EatMushrooms

That whole TBDBITL title is just nonsense. They sound completely awful.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Just how good is Mike Glennon
top 3 pick in next years NFL draft.

Heard it here first.
Would not be surprised if he goes #1 overall, far better pro prospect than  Matt Barkley.
Needs to improve his footwork a bit , but has everything else to be a franchise QB in the NFL.

Trying to think of a NFL comparision, Locker is the closest , but looks to have better arm than Locker and thats saying something.

Its the way he goes through his progressions thats most impressive though.


----------



## The Liberal Media

So Much for Texas eh.

Josh Nunes time now


----------



## D's

lol true story!
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## cj

^^^ That rain delay killed all of our momentum. Im not liking this. Now our punter drops it. Saban needs to chew out some peeps at the half.


----------



## Kenickie

and you still won by 30pts.

i guess LSU is going to forever have an unreliable quarterback who constantly puts the game at risk.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Oh my god we just couldn't be worse this year. I was even at the game yesterday. As if getting manhandled by Ole Miss wasn't enough, I forgot to bring sunscreen and now I'm horribly sunburned. I hate football.


----------



## cj

EatMushrooms said:


> Oh my god we just couldn't be worse this year. I was even at the game yesterday. As if getting manhandled by Ole Miss wasn't enough, I forgot to bring sunscreen and now I'm horribly sunburned. I hate football.


That sucks do you feel Chizik needs to be fired?


----------



## EatMushrooms

It's Loeffler that I really don't care for. The only player on our team that is built for the offense that we are trying to run happens to be an All American fullback, and he almost never gets used. Maybe they know something I don't know, but that just doesn't make any fucking sense to me. As for Chizik, I'll give him until next year. After all, he did just sign a new contract and bring in one of the best recruiting classes we've ever had. If Chizik goes, all those recruits could go as well. I knew this season was going to be bad, but not this bad.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Manziel is fucking awesome 
All I have to say


----------



## The Liberal Media

Kenickie said:


> and you still won by 30pts.
> 
> i guess LSU is going to forever have an *unreliable quarterback* who constantly puts the game at risk.




Just wait till Hayden Rettig comes to town 

Of course he only commited to LSU once Ryan Burns blew LSU out to commit to Stanford
Loved that stat on Saturday on the Notre Dame-Stanford  game that said both teams had a  combined 92% grad rate (In 4 years)

And then later that night on the South Carolina-LSU game they said the graduating % for both teams combnes was  ( in 5 years)  37% 

lulz

Dem don reed dawn South eh


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^^ SC must have a grad rate of 4% or something



> LSU Football No. 2 in SEC in Graduation Success Rate, Trails Only Vanderbilt
> 
> LSU posted the second highest graduation rate in the Southeastern Conference in the sport of football, according to the NCAA’s Graduation Success Rate data that was released on Tuesday, Oct. 26.
> 
> LSU football’s Graduation Success Rate, or GSR, of 77 trails only Vanderbilt’s mark of 86.  The only other SEC football program with a GSR above 70 is Florida at 76.





Kenickie said:


> and you still won by 30pts.
> 
> i guess LSU is going to forever have an unreliable quarterback who constantly puts the game at risk.



Yup...It's been reported that Stradawa (or however the fuck you spell it) and Miles just found out its not 1929 and the forward pass is a legal play....


----------



## China Rider

i remember jim rome last year talking about how the oldball coach refused to hire anyone on the staff who was a smoker 

cause 'it's stupid'

it is, but even more stupid policy

'you're the best dog gone son of a gun of a wild banana play caller i've ever did seen

 but i saw you sneaking a smoke after practice

you're fired"


----------



## The Liberal Media

Hypnotik1 said:


> ^^^ SC must have a grad rate of 4% or something



http://stanford.scout.com/2/1183346.html

Vanderbilt continues lead the SEC in football grad rates. No surprise there. LSU and Florida are next with reported GSRs of 77% and 76%, which is somewhat of a surprise to us.* Part of the reason LSU and Florida reported relatively high grad rates is that they don't have to count all the transfers they lost*. These two programs churn through a remarkable number of transfers. With outgoing transfers taken into account, both LSU and Florida have a "federal graduation rate" of just *48%* -- almost 30 percentage points lower than their reported GSRs. Now you can see why the football factories lobbied the NCAA to adopt the factory-friendly GSR system of measuring graduation rates.


----------



## Pander Bear

why the fuck is a school responsible for the academic careers of students after they leave?


----------



## The Liberal Media

They are not, but LSU is clearly counting transfer students as "graduated"  which is just a lie. In most cases these guys are flunking out and going to Juco's or different schools or pumping gas or whatever and nobody knows if they are graduating or not.
But LSU still regards them as " Graduated"  simply by virtue of them spending a year or so on campus before leaving. 
Hence they get to jack up the grad rate from 48% to 77%

For the guys who stay at LSU for their footballing careers its a 48% grad rate.


----------



## Pander Bear

ah, i think i misunderstood. Unless transfers are just not counted one way or the other— in which case I understood perfectly.


----------



## Care

You guys have people to pump gas for you? Ive never seen a gas station in cali do that in my life.


----------



## China Rider

in NJ it's a state law to have an employee at the gas station pump your gas

it's pretty annoying if you're impatient like me

where i'm at most are self serve, there are some full service


----------



## hair-O'winn

China Rider said:


> in NJ it's a state law to have an employee at the gas station pump your gas



same with oregon


----------



## ChickenScratch

ya'll wanna know something awesome?

tennessee is going to kick the fucking shit out of alabammer this weekend.

fuck you bama nation.  i fucking hate your guts.  get ready to get prison pounded up your stupid hick asses.


----------



## EatMushrooms

I fucking hope you are right.


----------



## hair-O'winn

ditto.


----------



## hair-O'winn

anyone actually watching oregon football tonight? c'mon.. it's all you got..


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I would have if it didn't come on at 3 AM in the morning where I am =P.  

Not a horrible weekend coming up..the WVU/KSU, aTm/LSU, and TT/TCU matchups will be nice and on ESPNplayer.  I can't watch my Sooners kill Kansas without using some cheap stream at 1 AM in the morning since FOX is so retarded and has no online player =\.  Thank the football gods that OU/Notre Dame is on ABC.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Dont get this new scheduling.
Seems strange to have Stanford V Cal and Michigan V Michigan St so early in the season.
Complete fuck up

I hope to god Bama gets the crap kicked out of them. But having watched some of Tyler Brays decision making this season I am not holding my breath.


----------



## ChickenScratch

we suck so fucking bad.  i remember being good.  that was really fun.  i hate sucking balls.  

that said, suck my east tennessee dick, bammer nation.  i fucking hate you.  

DERP


----------



## Kenickie

hair-O'winn said:


> same with oregon



i freaked out the first time i pulled up to a gas station and some guy rolls up and starts pumping my gas! i got out of the car and started yelling at him because i thought he was fucking with me and then his boss runs out and explains that it's the law and was made law to keep gas station pump attendees in their jobs, and i was just aghast. and then i called him a socialist, tipped him and drove away. fucking oregon.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> i freaked out the first time i pulled up to a gas station and some guy rolls up and starts pumping my gas! i got out of the car and started yelling at him because i thought he was fucking with me and then his boss runs out and explains that it's the law and was made law to keep gas station pump attendees in their jobs, and i was just aghast. and then i called him a socialist, tipped him and drove away. fucking oregon.



i really hate you.


----------



## Kenickie

you too friend 

eta: our friend is going to the tennessee alabama game with his dad this weekend. i asked him if is going to do any of the tennessee things during the game, and he just stared at me. "tennessee does something other than lose?"

but if you have any suggestions for him, i'll text him. do you sing gay songs or something? he did mention you have that 'handsome dog.'


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck your friend.


----------



## Kenickie

he's a criminal lawyer, so it's in your best interest to be nice to him


----------



## ArCi

Are you one of those black people that is always quick to press charges?


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> Are you one of those black people that is always quick to press charges?



she's hipster black.  she hates everything.


----------



## Kenickie

that didn't answer the fucking question.

i've never been to court for anything in my entire life, unlike the rest of this fucking forum, my record is pure virgin

eta: if you're gonna talk about my race, at least get that shit straight. it's _mulatto_, my football friends, _mulatto._ or métis, if you're nasty.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Im Taking Uconn -4.5 and the over @ 44 here 
$75


----------



## China Rider

my favorite pick for saturday is cinci -5 @ toledo

i really don't know shit about either team, it just looks really good on paper

have it parlayed with dallas cowboys -2, $50 to pay $128


----------



## The Liberal Media

Over look fucking safe but Uconn down by 10 at HT
Not so Good

Whitmer Pull your fucking ass out of your ear man

Nassib is a beast though definate first rd material for a team that is desperate for a QB.
Not a patch on Mike Glennon mind you


----------



## China Rider

syracuse should have beat rutgers last week, but they turned the ball over in the redzone and had a fg blocked and returned for a td late in the game

rutgers won 23-15

which was awesome cause i had rutgers -7 in a 3 team parlay that landed me 180

than again my gophers beat 'cuse a few weeks ago


----------



## shimazu

big game between #15 Rutgers (6-0, 3-0 conf) and Temple (3-2, 2-0 conf). I was thinking about getting tickets but I got work


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> ya'll wanna know something awesome?
> 
> tennessee is going to kick the fucking shit out of alabammer this weekend.
> 
> fuck you bama nation.  i fucking hate your guts.  get ready to get prison pounded up your stupid hick asses.


----------



## cj

^^^
Roll mother fucking tide. Oh how I hate Tennessee I mean fuck your piece of shit program. We are going to own your ass tomorrow night. I dont even care what happens the rest of the year long as we beat Tennessee and Auburn I will be a happy fan.


----------



## The Liberal Media

IM toying with the idea of going for A&M -3.5 V LSU & over @ 52

Purely for the Manziel factor, the guy is in beast mode now

http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/odds/las-vegas/?s=1938


----------



## The Liberal Media

Johnny Texas is now my new all time favourite college football player


----------



## Care

I got free tickets to the game vs wyoming tonight. Time to get plastered tailgating and lose my voice from screaming right after getting over the flu.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Was just about to say Mettenberger is a complete Bum and then he does that.

More lucky than skillfull


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ok fuck that 

Florida looking impressive, IF they win today they *will *be playing in the National Championship game, heard it here first


----------



## The Liberal Media

HUGE penalty there,wiping out a 14-3 Florida lead
TV guy is right, Gamecocks have the best CB tandem in the nation, they are immense.

What a great first quarter, both teams playing lights out on D

So impressed by South Carolina's D
If they can continue on this curve that Spurrier has them on, its only a year or 2 till they play for the SEC title ( and possibly National Championship in 2013 season)
You can see great teams starting to grow, Spurrier has that going on now


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck im so impressed by that gamecock D
Immense

Shame they cant field a fucking punt


----------



## EatMushrooms

Driskel has three touchdowns on just 15 passing yards. How ridiculous is that?


----------



## The Liberal Media

EatMushrooms said:


> Driskel has three touchdowns on just 15 passing yards. How ridiculous is that?



Crazy game,  SC should really be winning and yet they are  21-6 down !!


----------



## The Liberal Media

This game is done

Im am now taking Kansas St ( -3)  Over Geno Smith  in Morganstown 
Taking the over  of course
$250

-3 and over @72 

Money in the bank, WVU D is trash


----------



## The Liberal Media

Florida has virtually no offense, but still good enough to win the SEC and play in the NC game.

Would lay money on them being there as opposed to Bama.
If  that Gator D plays like it did today against Bama  they could give them a bit of a whooping

Gators V Ducks National championship game would be awesome


----------



## The Liberal Media

Time for the hickbowl
Go Vols !!


----------



## EatMushrooms

Florida should be #1 after this weekend IMO. In three weeks they beat both #4 and #7 outscoring them 58-17 without allowing a TD in either game.


----------



## The Liberal Media

EatMushrooms said:


> Florida should be #1 after this weekend IMO. In three weeks they beat both #4 and #7 outscoring them 58-17 without allowing a TD in either game.



Agreed, I can see Fl running the table now as well
13-3 Bama now

Vols are pisspoor, Bray came into the season as Barkleys main competition as  the #1 overall pick but he has been horrible all year
Cant see him getting drafted ahead of Mike Glennon or Jesus Barkley


----------



## The Liberal Media

AJ Mcfuckwad is pissing all over the vols  
20-3 

Im making a fuckton of $$ tonight now 

Kansas St is beating up bad on Geno 24-7 now  and they might cover the over by themselves 
Best $250 I ever spent


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fair play to the vols
Game on !
20-10


----------



## The Liberal Media

Tyler Lockett is fucking immense, the guy alone is winning my bet for me

Fuck me KSU is impressive ( albeit playing a team with no D)
31-7
KSU 354 YARDS
Geno U 58 yards

I really need the over at 72 for the other part of my bet
38 so far and basically HT, So borderline


----------



## dopaminedump

spaceyourbass said:


> Alabama plays Tennessee every year for their cross-division rival. Florida and LSU play every year. As for the other two teams they play from the other division, yes those rotate. The addition of A&M and Mizzou could change a lot of things.


I'm a longhorn fan. But the longhorn network is garbage and ruined the big 12. Wish they had A&M and Mizzou over WV and TCU


----------



## rollEpollE

Fuck Tennessee. Hate them as much as I hate Auburn. I can't believe they have scored as much as they have. What the fuck Bama? Get your shit together. I hope we run you mother fuckers into the ground, in your own house. Saban, the fuck man?


----------



## The Liberal Media

I expected KSU to whoop WVU, but not to this extent
31-7 at halftime on the road


----------



## rollEpollE

Dammit Saban, you better get in the defense coordinators fucking ass during half time.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Guess its just me but hell Saban looks like Danny Bonaduce on a crack binge


----------



## rollEpollE

If or when we play a team worth a fuck, it may not be a pretty outcome. This is bullshit.

Edit: That's better.


----------



## The Liberal Media

30-10 now Bama are rolling

KSU are picking it up and trying to cover my over by themselves
21 points in the 3rd to lead 52-7 on the road 

Geno better pick his ass up off the curb and lead a couple of garbage TD drives to cover my over
Need 13 more points, but at this rate KSU can get that without Geno's help


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bray is fucking awful
Garbage

From what I have seen of him this year I wouldnt draft him in the 5th or 6th round, let alone in the first round
Crompton 2.0


----------



## ChickenScratch

Dooley will be fired before the end of the season.  I didn't even watch the game, I was busy being awesome.


----------



## cj

rollEpollE said:


> Dammit Saban, you better get in the defense coordinators fucking ass during half time.



Haha I was creaming the same thing at my TV. Anyway still a solid win I remember when the Vols owned our asses it appears the worm has turned.  I have tickets to next weeks game in T-town cant wait.


----------



## Care

Good lord im hungover. We were up 28-0 at the half so we left and got totally smashed.


----------



## China Rider

totally


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm day dreaming today

http://outkickthecoverage.com/is-jon-gruden-uts-nick-saban.php


----------



## EatMushrooms

Fuck Tennessee. He's gonna probably need to come on down to Auburn after Chizik gets shown the door.


----------



## ChickenScratch

EatMushrooms said:


> Fuck Tennessee. He's gonna probably need to come on down to Auburn after Chizik gets shown the door.



sorry, friend.  he would never go to allbern.  you'll end up with petrino.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Dooley should be fired today, That was a terrible performance, I cant see him surviving the season.

What odds on Peyton becoming AD at the Vols before the 2013 season, Would love to see them and would seriously consider laying some money on it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

The Liberal Media said:


> Dooley should be fired today, That was a terrible performance, I cant see him surviving the season.
> 
> What odds on Peyton becoming AD at the Vols before the 2013 season, Would love to see them and would seriously consider laying some money on it.



peyton will flounder around the NFL for a few more years before coming to UT.  but he'll be there in the next 5 years.  in what capacity, who knows.


----------



## ChickenScratch

and dooley should've been fired after the florida game.  he is fucking terrible.  

when we lose this weekend, it'll be lights out.


----------



## ChickenScratch

apparently gruden is on campus right now.

rumor is they want to lock him up before firing fooley after the south carolina game.

10 year / $50 million

i'm about to cum.


----------



## ChickenScratch

dooley gone on sunday.

gruden announced monday or tuesday.

jay gruden (john's brother and the OC for the bengals to be UT's OC next year).

all rumors.

but they're hotter than they've been in years.  

i just blew another load.


----------



## Pander Bear

WHERE IS AXL??


----------



## Kenickie

sigh, hello bye week.


----------



## EatMushrooms

My knee hurts just seeing what happened to Lattimore just now.


----------



## Care

EatMushrooms said:


> My knee hurts just seeing what happened to Lattimore just now.



Gruesome......

Good thing these superstar athletes get fairly paid for risking their bodies so that if an injury like this happens they will be taken care of.

Oh wait, nvm. This will probably ruin his whole life.


----------



## cj

^^^
That Lattimore injury made me want to throw up. I hope he is majoring in something real not sports management or kinesiology.


----------



## Care

^ This is the SEC........ Id say there is a very small chance that he has anything going for him other than football.


----------



## China Rider

crimsonjunk said:


> ^^^
> not sports management



lol fuck you

feels bad man

fucking gophers fucked up purdue today, can't remember last time they convincingly beat anyone in the big ten

fuck rutgers and their qb who threw 6 ints vs kent state

and fuck uga/fla game taking for-fucking-ever to end


----------



## The Liberal Media

Landry Jones is melting in the pocket , much like he does whenever he plays a half decent D

Mike Glennon was lights out today
477 Yards and 5 td

Cementing what I always suspected
top5 NFL Pick and Franchise QB Material, shame they went so conservative in 2nd half
He would have had 600 Yards if not for some piss poor drops from his wideouts.


----------



## Kenickie

that UGA/FL game was so long because there was 23 penalties, and UGA injured and removed like 5 FL players during the game. but man so many big plays. jarvis jones had an amazing night, so did gurley. 

also i'm wearing CS' pants right now, feels so right. #highwaterbrigade


----------



## Care

How about Marquise Lee? 255 receiving yards in the first half!

And USC still managed to lose.


----------



## China Rider

i can't wait till louisville has a televised home game again

the PA manager derserves some serious love

on friday night, whenever cinci had a 3rd down they fucking blasted, like, really loud

the piano intro to 'right now' by van helen

i dunno i think that's pretty fucking awesome and hilarious and borderline illegal

it's like it was still playing as cinci's qb was barking out play calls and shit


----------



## The Liberal Media

I just watched the USC game, wtf
Mind boggles

Lance Kiffin, way to turn a legit powerhouse into a laughing stock


----------



## cj

The Liberal Media said:


> I just watched the USC game, wtf
> Mind boggles
> 
> Lance Kiffin, way to turn a legit powerhouse into a laughing stock



I think the ncaa sanctions had a hand in that. Losing scholarships is a program killer.


----------



## The Liberal Media

crimsonjunk said:


> I think the ncaa sanctions had a hand in that. Losing scholarships is a program killer.




Still way more than enough talent on that roster to compete.
Hell this is USC we are talking about, some 3 or 4 star rivals kids would walk on there ( fully well knowing  that boosters will pay for everything)

This team clears up year in year out in Socal with recruiting, Kiffin has royally fucked things up, just like he did at TN and Oakland

The guy is an out and out cancer, and I hope he gets drummed out of USC as soon as possible, the guys ego makes Sabans look like the planet mercury

Fire this fucking Turd next year and get the AD to offer Jeff Fisher as much as he wants to return to USC


----------



## cj

Im just saying as a fan of a team that was hammered with scholarship reductions in the early 2000's that it matters. USC has starters that can play anywhere in the ncaa but what about the second string? the third string? Its an issue of depth. When USC dominated under Pete Carrol you had unbelievable depth almost zero drop off between 1st and 3rd string that is just not the case anymore. Plus the Pac-12 is much stronger than it was 10 years ago.

I went to the ass beating that was called a football game in Tuscaloosa last night. I now t was just Mstate but damn our O-line is crazy good. And our passing game is underrated State stacked the box and got killed in the passing game. I am hoarding xanax for saturdays showdown with LSU I was blacked out when we won the championship game against them so I need to do my part


----------



## EatMushrooms

Looks like Saban will probably have himself another championship this year.


----------



## cj

^^^
I am not counting on it but championship or not it has been a hell of a season so far


----------



## EatMushrooms

Should be a couple good games these next couple weeks up against LSU and A&M.


----------



## rollEpollE

I honestly thought the Miss State game would be the Tide's biggest game so far. Obviously it wasn't. We played really well I think. Next week against LSU will be a tough one. Them coming off a bye week. having an extra week to prepare for us and an extra week to get rested. 
Just hope that we have our shit together for them like we did last night. 

The lattimore injury is one of the nastiest things I have seen. Supposedly multiple fractures and destroyed knee. But, I don't know that for fact.
Reminded me of Prothro from years ago.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Lattimore tore his ACL, PCL, MCL, and LCL. Very bad.


----------



## The Liberal Media

EatMushrooms said:


> Lattimore tore his ACL, PCL, MCL, and LCL. Very bad.



No way back, this is why guys like Honey Badger should be allowed to sell weed in college, give them some income at least

If Marcus doesnt blow out that knee he is looking at being a top10 pick and $14-15 Million guarenteed

Now he has nothing


----------



## EatMushrooms

Today is the day. USC/Oregon and Bama/LSU. Should be an exciting night of football.


----------



## luckyshot04

^^^I agree...This is a great day for college football.  Personally, I think 'Bama will handle the Tigers and Oregon should sneak past USC.
I am from KY, naturally, I pull for the Wildcats; After getting scrubbed by Vanderbilt, I'm realigning my forces and hoping someone from the SEC wins it all.
That shouldn't be too much to ask for, but personally, I like the Gators this year!


----------



## EatMushrooms

We finally won another game! Sure it was New Mexico State but still, a win is a win.


----------



## Care

Wish I could have watched bama vs LSU and USC vs Oregon tonight, seemed like great games from what I can gather.

Fresno State is now 7-3 and 4-1 in conference play. Only losses are against Boise, Oregon and a 26-27 loss to Tulsa that we should have won. Boise will probably win the mountain west, but I like the way we're headed.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Even in a loss for my LSU Tigers vs Bama.....That was one of the most amazing games ive seen in a long time. 

LSU has squeaked out wins in the past it really didnt deserve (a-la 2011 Bama-LSU), but the saying rings true, "Champions find a way to win" and Bama proved it was the best team in the country although it wasnt necessarily the best team on that night.


----------



## Hypnotik1

This is pretty cool

Advanced Game Analysis: Alabama-LSU


----------



## Kenickie

i feel like there was one thing that cost lsu that game -- the roughness penalty that cost them a 37 yard gain. LSU played amazingly well though, the defense was sure on it's game all night.


----------



## rollEpollE

Hypnotik1 said:


> Even in a loss for my LSU Tigers vs Bama.....That was one of the most amazing games ive seen in a long time.
> 
> LSU has squeaked out wins in the past it really didnt deserve (a-la 2011 Bama-LSU), but the saying rings true, "Champions find a way to win" and Bama proved it was the best team in the country although it wasnt necessarily the best team on that night.



+1 Very well put. LSU looked awesome. I'm glad my Tide pulled it out, but I certainly thought we were done.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Kenickie said:


> i feel like there was one thing that cost lsu that game -- the roughness penalty that cost them a 37 yard gain. LSU played amazingly well though, the defense was sure on it's game all night.



Yea there was a couple of big time momentum swings in this game. That fake FG was a bad call (everybody knew it was coming) and I didnt like from the beginning that QB sneak in the wildcat with Ware at QB on a 4th and VERY long 1. I get going for it but LSU has already shown that formation and play before and shoulda been more creative. Hilliard or Copeland on a dive woulda been smarter cuz it would've still left the possibililty of something like the pass or sweep outside to defend. With the Wildact QB sneak....you knew where it was going...although, you gotta appreciate the cockiness vs the #1 team in the country

With all that being said, you gotta respect Miles....The guy plays to win....he has a certain style that when it works, he's a genius and when it doesnt he's an idiot....he's not the best game manager....but he sure as hell is unpredictable and has won many more games being the Mad Hatter than he's lost....he sure as hell gets his team ready to play...and is def one of the top coaches in the country


----------



## ChickenScratch

I fucking hate college football.


----------



## Kenickie

Hypnotik1 said:


> Yea there was a couple of big time momentum swings in this game. That fake FG was a bad call (everybody knew it was coming) and I didnt like from the beginning that QB sneak in the wildcat with Ware at QB on a 4th and VERY long 1. I get going for it but LSU has already shown that formation and play before and shoulda been more creative. Hilliard or Copeland on a dive woulda been smarter cuz it would've still left the possibililty of something like the pass or sweep outside to defend. With the Wildact QB sneak....you knew where it was going...although, you gotta appreciate the cockiness vs the #1 team in the country
> 
> With all that being said, you gotta respect Miles....The guy plays to win....he has a certain style that when it works, he's a genius and when it doesnt he's an idiot....he's not the best game manager....but he sure as hell is unpredictable and has won many more games being the Mad Hatter than he's lost....he sure as hell gets his team ready to play...and is def one of the top coaches in the country




God Les is so sick of being considered crazy, you can just tell everytime the side line bitch asks him about "wild tricks" or whatever. You made this bed Les, lie in it. It sucks though, because he's an amazing coach, but gets dismissed as just lucky, all the time. I don't know how well 'lucky' recruits though. it infuriated me watching this game, that we couldn't do this, last time we met, in The Big Game. Can I just go back and time and make sure Jordan Jefferson never came to Baton Rouge? It kills me. Even with our inconsistent quarterback, we managed two touch downs against  Alabama. For the first time in three fucking years. We're a god damn great team, and 8 of those Tigers on the field Saturday night will be playing on Sundays in the next couple of years. Watching the Cowboys/Falcons game last night, there were three Tigers on the field (and like 6 SEC players total). When we finally fucking beat that damn team I'll name my first born Leslie. and I mean beat them, 21-0. Holding my grudge for another year.

this is me trying to spin a shitty loss into a good thing -- we played amazingly well, it wasn't shockingly brutally bad like last time, and this makes good on the SEC boast of 7 in a row.


----------



## ChickenScratch

shut up.


----------



## Kenickie

it's not my fault that you don't fucking matter


----------



## ChickenScratch

but...but....we're in the sec tooooooooo!!!!!!!

you should love us as much as you love alabama.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Canes will probably be representing the ACC Coastal division in the conference title game this year. Pretty good for a team with like 42 freshmen on the two deep. This is all provided we don't blow it against Virginia or Duke, or self-impose another bowl ban.


----------



## Pander Bear

we love the vols less because of you, cs


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> we love the vols less because of you, cs



good, because i hate both of your stupid football teams.  yours more than kens, but i hate them both.


----------



## ChickenScratch

aj mccarrons mom in the middle


----------



## Kenickie

CS you could be in that


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> CS you could be in that



duh.  i'd even pull for bammer for a game to motorboat those milfbags.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'd only want to do it to tell the bama quarterback that I'm fucking his mom, and that she's great for an older gal, and that he doesn't need to call me dad because it's not that serious.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> aj mccarrons mom in the middle


better known as nick saban's girlfriend


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I'd only want to do it to tell the bama quarterback that I'm fucking his mom, and that she's great for an older gal, and that he doesn't need to call me dad because it's not that serious.



allsum.  i love you, pander.


----------



## Care

Its astounding how little of this thread actually centers around the game of football.


----------



## Kenickie

are we reading the same thread?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Its astounding how little of this thread actually centers around the game of football.



For real. Thread is dying a slow and painful death.


----------



## ChickenScratch

aj mccarrons mothers milkbags are the best thing about this thread.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Im gonna football this thread up again

How freaking good is Jarvis Jones
About the only legit #1 pick overall competition to the likes of   Mike Glennon or Geno Smith


----------



## Kenickie

it's all about football until the MILFs show up, and even that is technically football related. do y'all have single page memory spans? we spent a whole page discussing LSU/Alabama and Lattimore's fucked up knee just one page ago. page 34 we did spend a lot of time talking about pumping gas. i suppose this thread isn't as good as last years. we're missing a lot of people though. axl, the love bandit, etc. i've got a florida shaped hole in my heart for that dude.

also, thread rename sucks. what was wrong with like, sandusky level threat to sluts or whatever it was?


----------



## shimazu




----------



## Shimmer.Fade

New name is fitting.  Kinda weak weekend of football.  I'm hoping for some unpredictable upsets, which seemed like they would happen last week, but failed to materialize.  Any losses in the top 5 would be pretty nice, especially aTm over Bama.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Not many decent games today
Will watch Northwestern@Michigan first

Then Ore St @ Stanford 
Kevin Hogan looked exceptional last week and has won the starting job for the Cardinal

The late games are awful with the exception of Miss St @ LSU


----------



## The Liberal Media

Speaking of Stanford looks like they are churning out a lot of decent QB's now. They managed to get 5 star QB Ryan Burns for next year and They are suposedly on the verge of recruiting the #1 ranked HS Jr Qb in the nation  year in Keller Chryst to an early commit, beating USC to the punch while they are at it as they have also offered him .

The guy certainly has football in his family. His dad is the current QB coach of the 49ers and uncle is Pitt HC Paul Chryst


----------



## 23536

When will we, as a nation and as a species, stop singing Zombie Nation at games?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I'm going to kinda listen to Mizz @ Tenn, and watch WVU @ OSU (OU vs Baylor if I can find a decent stream).  I would like to see the aTm/Bama game, but I would rather watch my Sooners or a good quality WVU @ OSU game.  Kinda limited with the espn player lol.


----------



## Care

Ugh my work has scheduled me for the late shift on every single Saturday since college football started. FML.


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


>



lol awesome.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Northwestern@ Michigan pretty good game

240 yards rushing for the 8-2  Wildcats in "The Big House" 

Love it


----------



## The Liberal Media

^^ ok i jinxed that shit

31-31 and heading to OT


----------



## The Liberal Media

Georgia Tech and NC lighting it up

58-50 with a full quarter left to play !!
Almost 50 first downs already


----------



## ArCi

The Liberal Media said:


> ^^ ok i jinxed that shit
> 
> 31-31 and heading to OT



Hahahahahahaha!


Let's go BLUE!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck Michigan lol


----------



## The Liberal Media

I knew Kevin Hogan was considered a top prospect. But I had no Idea the guy would be this good in his first ever college start as a Redshirt Freshman

Dude looks awesome.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Derek Dooley is the dumbest fucking piece of shit on earth.  I'm shaking and might start cutting.  If that fucking guy isn't gone on Monday I'm going to murder/suicide some shit.  I fucking hate Tennessee.  I'm melting so hard right now.  The only thing that will save me is if aggie doesn't aggie this game up.  I fuckig hate sports.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Said it a few weeks ago
Manziel is the fucking truth

one incompletion so far today

If the Stanford game wasnt so close I would switch right over to Bama's game


----------



## The Liberal Media

Manziel is awesome

Win me some money Johnny Football !


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ok if Bama loses 

Oregon wins out..( WE ASSUME)

Oregon/Kansas St BCS GAME?

or Oregon V Notre Dame ( If they beat USC)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck you Bertolet


----------



## The Liberal Media

What a kickass game 

I love college Football

Swope is awesome.

Aggies need to  score here and put us all out of our misery


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hahahaha.  Fuck you Alabama.  Fuck you sec.  I'm gonna pull for the ducks just cuz I love Oregon weeeeeeeed maaaaaan.

Seriously though, suck my fucking balls bammer nation.


----------



## The Liberal Media

To borrow a quote from " HEATHERS"
Fuck you Bama

Fuck you gently with a chainsaw

Now god help us and do not let Notre Dame win out.

The only thing worse than a Bama/Saban BCS game is Notre Dame and their collective  NBC Circle jerk


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yes, any thing but those Irish fucks.  I want to take this minute to tell you, liberal media, that you're my favorite person on this god awful website.  Are you from the states?

Ruh roh....bammer nation coming back.  Don't be fourth quarter aggie, aggie.  C'mon you fake military texas homosexuals.  AJ mccarron is gonna cry 100%.


----------



## ChickenScratch

God dammit


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hahahahanahahahahahaha

Cry you fag.  Your mother is taking it up the pooper tonight by an aggie fratboy


----------



## ChickenScratch

This bamma game, combined with the awesome bottle of cab I'm pounding to my dome, is the only thing that can make this Tennessee boy happy right now.  But shit, bammers gonna get it back.


----------



## neveroddoreven

over and done. fuckin top game that


----------



## The Liberal Media

CS i am born in UK but naturalised US Citizen as I went to HS in Bay Area and College on West Coast and my dad lives in CA now.

If Boston College can win tonight this day will be just fucking perfect


----------



## The Liberal Media

If Manziel doesnt leave college station without a Heisman Trophy.... I will eat my hat


----------



## The Liberal Media

Chase Rettig better get his shit together, dude looks awful

No wonder Stanford didnt offer his younger bro and he had to commit to LSU instead. Was funny to hear he was waiting for Stanfords offer and as soon as they Offered Ryan Burns  he  ended up committing to LSU lol


----------



## Kenickie

fuck

texas & am ruined everything


----------



## shimazu

Some bcs expert or w/e the fuck that means said if K St, ND, and Oregon all win out it would still be Ore/KSU. 

Id like to see Oregon play Notre Dame


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> Some bcs expert or w/e the fuck that means said if K St, ND, and Oregon all win out it would still be Ore/KSU.
> 
> *Id like to see Oregon play Notre Dame*



Would prefer that TBH, but think its nailed on to be KSU V Oregon.

Tv guys would much prefer ND in the NCG  the ratings would be immense. Cant imagine many who dont live in KS being enamoured at them in the big one, Although it would be a nice end to Kliens career as I dont think he is an NFL prospect


----------



## China Rider

oregon is going to win the national championship and the entire sec nation will be sore losers

grow  up, faggots


----------



## cj

^^^
maybe but it will only take Kstate an Notre Dame Losing to put Bama or Georgia in the NC game


----------



## ChickenScratch

KState has Baylor and Texas left.  
Oregon has Stanford and Oregon State.
Notre Dame has Wake Forest and USC.

All of them could lose one of these games.  But I think we see an Oregon/Irish NC.  If UGA backdoors their way into the natty I'm never watching football again.


----------



## Care

If Fresno State beats Airforce in 2 weeks they will tie or win the MWC championship.

Pretty damn good for a team that had such a horrendous year last year. Hats off to DeRuyter for turning the program around, I hope the school does what it takes to keep him here.

If we hadn't blown it against Tulsa we could be in the top 25 right now. I think they're gonna sell out their first home game this year. Should be a fun atmosphere, I cant wait.

Also, I found out yesterday that our former coach, Pat Hill is the O-line coach for the falcons now, and is doing a kickass job over there.


----------



## Kenickie

China Rider said:


> oregon is going to win the national championship and the entire sec nation will be sore losers



bad losers, worse winners


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Many Oregon fans are just as shitty as SEC fans.  I ended up watching the aTm/Bama game, while flipping over to the OSU/WVU game every once in awhile.  It was a pretty fun game to watch, with many thrilling 3rd down situations, and a great end.  

Crazy how high the SEC is ranked in the polls, especially considering all the OOC close calls.  I'm predicting an Oregon/KSU championship.  I think all 3 undefeateds win out, but that ND won't be able to close the gap.  

The two potential upsets I see are Texas at KSU and the Stanford/Oregon game.  Texas' defense has finally stopped being pussies, and have started making some tackles, but they are still fairly inconsistent game to game.  I see Oregon as the least likely to lose.  I'm pretty sure ND will take it to USC.  The Pitt game was an abberation caused by a very physical game with OU.  If you watch teams that play close with OU they almost always do shitty the next game due to fatigue (see KSU/ISU) and injuries.


----------



## cj

Shimmer.Fade said:


> The Pitt game was an abberation caused by a very physical game with OU.  If you watch teams that play close with OU they almost always do shitty the next game due to fatigue (see KSU/ISU) and injuries.



If that is true than Alabamas loss was caused by a very physical game with LSU. If Pitt did not suck absolute balls they would have beat ND by 14. USC is going to run the train on them. Bank on it.


----------



## China Rider

where the fuck do you guys meet oregon fans living on the east coast

i know i'm weird as fuck and like minnesota even though i live far away and minnesota has next to zero tradition 

and there are certainly some 'american teams' out there(ND, FLA, FSU, Tex, Mich)

but i've never crossed path with a duck or even spotted anyone sporting any gear

and the only people i know who don't like oregon are sec people

it's a jealously thing 

and i like how a team that was like 6th in the big 12 last year goes into arguably the grimiest part of the south and dethrones the kings of faggotry within their own moat


----------

